# Habéis visto el IBEX...? Enero 2015. El año que corrimos los troles a gorrazos. Place your bets.



## Dear (4 Ene 2015)

Así acabamos 2014.







Mi visión para el 2015, basado en parte en el curso pasado, es que durante los primeros meses habrá una consolidación de los precios en el entorno de los 11000-12500. Consolidación que podrá llegar antes o después, el timing no es fácil de pronosticar. Cuando se alcance el objetivo... cuidado... son posibles recortes por ventas y severas correcciones, como pasó el ejercicio anterior.

En un entorno de volatilidad y estando en el lado correcto, son posibles buenas plusvalías, más rápidas en el lado corto y más lentas en el lado largo.

Suerte en las inversiones. 
Animo, necesitaremos opiniones positivas para aguantar este año. Una vez más estaremos en la cuerda floja y harán falta nervios de acero para no actuar ni con pánico ni desde la euforia.

Saludos.


----------



## Montegrifo (4 Ene 2015)

Por intentarlo que no sea...


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2015)

muerte al de la pole , digo muerte a los trolles :fiufiu:


----------



## paulistano (4 Ene 2015)

Pillo persa!!


----------



## egarenc (4 Ene 2015)

molaría que Claca nos diera su visión del mercado, a ver si se pasa por aquí.


----------



## Dagace2012 (4 Ene 2015)

Pero que se os vea por aquí cuando el IBEX baje a 8000. Que solo sacáis pecho cuando la tendencia es alcista.
Aquí los únicos trolacos sois los siemprealcistas.::::
Ludopatas al poder ehh?
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Roninn (4 Ene 2015)

Simio pillo.



Dagace2012 dijo:


> Pero que se os vea por aquí cuando el IBEX baje a 8000. Que solo sacáis pecho cuando la tendencia es alcista.



Es ironia? El HVEI era fundamentalmente bearish.


----------



## paulistano (4 Ene 2015)

Redriguez dijo:


> Era, es y por siempre será, un lugar donde los cortos son siempre bienvenidos. :rolleye:
> 
> 
> Fibo y media larga... la zona a superar para dar inicio a la parrillada épica. (10483-10525)
> ...


----------



## Namreir (4 Ene 2015)

Presente.

¿Hacemos una porra para mañana?

¿Creeis que se va aliar la de dios es cristo?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (4 Ene 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Presente.
> 
> ¿Hacemos una porra para mañana?
> 
> ¿Creeis que se va aliar la de dios es cristo?



what? Que noticias hay para ello??


----------



## ane agurain (4 Ene 2015)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> what? Que noticias hay para ello??



'Der Spiegel': Merkel 'se retira' y acepta la salida de Grecia de la zona euro - RT


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (4 Ene 2015)

ane agurain dijo:


> 'Der Spiegel': Merkel 'se retira' y acepta la salida de Grecia de la zona euro - RT



Bueno mas retorica....si baja buscaremos este titular y si sube...por los reyes.


----------



## Namreir (4 Ene 2015)

Y a ver que ocurre cuando alguien les cuente a los ciudadanos alemanes que el endeudamiento real de la administracion publica española ya supera el 150% del PIB.


----------



## ane agurain (4 Ene 2015)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Bueno mas retorica....si baja buscaremos este titular y si sube...por los reyes.



la prensa no RT

Alemania se plantea una salida de Grecia del euro si gana Syriza | Economía | Cinco Días

Alemania ensea a Grecia la puerta para salir del euro - Libre Mercado


----------



## Namreir (4 Ene 2015)

Grecia sera expulsada de la zona euro y los griegos sacrificados en plaza publica, solo el escarmiento y el castigo ejemplarizante pueden salvar la union monetaria.

---------- Post added 04-ene-2015 at 19:00 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> (...)
> Alemania se plantea una salida de Grecia del euro si gana Syriza | Economía | Cinco Días
> 
> (...)




A mi me encanta este titular:

Si votan al corrupto hijo de puta castuzo no pasa nada, por que es nuestro hijo de puta.

Si se les ocurre votar a un tipo honrado, son condenados a lapidacion economica moralizante en plaza publica.


----------



## Namreir (4 Ene 2015)

El euro/dolar se situa por debajo de 1,19


----------



## h2o ras (5 Ene 2015)

Buenos dias, y feliz año !


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 Ene 2015)

Feliz año.

Esperemos que este año sea mejor para todos, en bolsa y en el hilo. El 2014 ha sido bastante malo. Lateral, con muchas falsas roturas de resistencias y soportes. Lo ideal para perder pasta.

Espero que esos compañeros del hilo que perdieron pasta en 2014 se recuperen en 2015. Ya sea en largos o en cortos, jeje. Y que no salgan más estafas tipo Gowex y Carbures y tal.

De momento empezamos mal el año...menos mis zelticas, pero todo es empezar. ::

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Namreir (5 Ene 2015)

Pues ya estamos en verde, disparados nuevamente hasta los 11.000 puntos.

---------- Post added 05-ene-2015 at 09:27 ----------

Este año vamos a tocar los 12.000 puntos.


----------



## davinci (5 Ene 2015)

Un hilo en el que se habla de bolsa... yuju, yuju. Feliz año a todos.


----------



## tesorero (5 Ene 2015)

Buenos días y feliz año.

Lo de Grecia de ayer parece que es una contranoticia a la que salió la semana pasada de la QE del Conde Dragui, para mover el árbol un poquito. 
Dos mínimos intras el viernes y hoy en 10250. activación del doble suelo en 10440. objetivo en 10630. A ver si los reyes esta semana nos traen algo más que carbón.


----------



## inversobres (5 Ene 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Pues ya estamos en verde, disparados nuevamente hasta los 11.000 puntos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-ene-2015 at 09:27 ----------
> 
> Este año vamos a tocar los 12.000 puntos.



Y luego queremos quitar troles, en dos paginas dos puntos de vista diametralmente opuestos y mensaje matraquero.

Si señor.

Este hilo no sera de mi lista, lo siento. Siendo creado por un forero con 6 mensajes... en fin.

Y como os dije, es año electoral y NADA absolutamente NADA lo va a joder. Mirad el paro en diciembre, la segunda mayor bajada en la historia, pero estan locos? se les ha ido de las manos el INE y hacen lo que quieren?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 Ene 2015)

Pues eso..

Carbures se desploma en el MAB después de reformular sus cuentas - elEconomista.es

Abrirá por debajo de 1.5 cuando cotizaba a 5,3. Drama en Rankia, para variar.


----------



## mpbk (5 Ene 2015)

hola wapiximos, os deseo buen año y que el moderador me prohiba entrar en el hilo.


alguien de aqui sabe algo de bolsa?


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ene 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

se esta formando una figura que rompera con objetivo en los alrededores del gap 8650 ienso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 Ene 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> se esta formando una figura que rompera con objetivo en los alrededores del gap 8650 ienso:



Le tengo gran respeto desde lo de la Gran Bajista. Pero esa figura no la veo ¿cual es? ienso: ¿Un doble techo en 11200 tal vez?


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ene 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Le tengo gran respeto desde lo de la Gran Bajista. Pero esa figura no la veo ¿cual es? ienso: ¿Un doble techo en 11200 tal vez?



triangulo o triangulo simetrico ienso:


----------



## Krim (5 Ene 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Pues eso..
> 
> Carbures se desploma en el MAB después de reformular sus cuentas - elEconomista.es
> 
> Abrirá por debajo de 1.5 cuando cotizaba a 5,3. Drama en Rankia, para variar.



Ostia, pero a estas alturas sigue habiendo gente ahí? Vaya tela...si el pufo ya estaba olido desde poco después q gowex

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Namreir (5 Ene 2015)

Pues nada, despues del verde guanazo.

Inflación en alemania en el 0,2%


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 Ene 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Pues nada, despues del verde guanazo.
> 
> Inflación en alemania en el 0,2%



Eso es bueno para el QEE.

O no...::::

---------- Post added 05-ene-2015 at 14:57 ----------

Leche muy gorda para empezar el año de la NEP.


----------



## elpatatero (5 Ene 2015)

Espero que todo quede en un susto.


Enviado desde mi panga utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Naruto (5 Ene 2015)

No se si esperarme un par de dias, o hasta las elecciones de grecia para meter la carga mensual que meto en el fondo referenciado a MSCI World. Es curioso, el ostion que se estan metiendo las bolsas en europa y el ostion que se pega el euro se compensan perfectamente y hacen que los ETFs que tienen ese subyacente en euros esten bastante planos .

Alguna sugerencia de cuando aportar?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 Ene 2015)

Hoy se puede decir eso de que es "la mayor caida del año" y quedarse uno tan agusto ¿Que no?


----------



## Namreir (5 Ene 2015)

La que se ha liado por una simple encuestita que coloca a Syriza con mayoria absoluta y con +10% en intencion de voto.


----------



## Ghost hunter (5 Ene 2015)

Hijo !!!! Me encanta el olor a Guano a media tarde :Baile:

Cuidadín con los 10.000


----------



## Muttley (5 Ene 2015)

Bueno. Aquí ando esperando a los Reyes a ver si traen unas repsoles a 14,5 y unas arcelores a 8,5.

Eso si si traen oro a menos de 1000$ o plata a me menos de 15$ entrariamos en valores tipo PAAS o Silver Wheaton.

Que los Reyes is traigan plusvis y que Pandoro (el paje de Baltasar, el del rabo grande ) os deje Tranquilo en 2015.

Que vaya bien majjetes!!!!


----------



## Namreir (5 Ene 2015)

Y alguno decia que lo de grecia estaba todo amortizado, que los "lideres" lo tenian todo bajo control, y que lo avian hestutiau.


----------



## estasi (5 Ene 2015)

*el ibex se deja -3%*

Cotizacion de IBEX 35 en tiempo real - Indice - elEconomista.es


----------



## elpatatero (5 Ene 2015)

Dejen de esporcular pendejios.


Enviado desde mi panga utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Se vende (5 Ene 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Y alguno decia que lo de grecia estaba todo amortizado, que los "lideres" lo tenian todo bajo control, y que lo avian hestutiau.



No veo yo grandes volumenes para semejante torta. Apostaría que se trata de una limpieza. ::


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2015)

elpatatero dijo:


> Dejen de esporcular pendejios.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi panga utilizando Tapatalk



¿qué tal tus AMPER )))?

@Muttley, ambas son bajistas y Arcelor romperá los 8,5


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (5 Ene 2015)

El dia que gane syriza, entonces que va a pasar!


----------



## elpatatero (5 Ene 2015)

*Habéis visto el IBEX...? Enero 2015. El año que corrimos los troles a gorrazo...*



bertok dijo:


> ¿qué tal tus AMPER )))?
> 
> 
> 
> @Muttley, ambas son bajistas y Arcelor romperá los 8,5




Yo no esporcular ,soy un indigente que vive en casapapi ::
He caído en desgracia como millones de espańoles aunque no tenga cipoteca


Enviado desde mi panga utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## estasi (5 Ene 2015)

aguatico dijo:


> El dia que gane syriza, entonces que va a pasar!



"La salida de Grecia del euro sería como Lehman Brothers al cuadrado" - elEconomista.es


----------



## p_pin (5 Ene 2015)

aguatico dijo:


> El dia que gane syriza, entonces que va a pasar!



No pasará nada, lo ha dicho un diario alemán


----------



## ciudadlibre (5 Ene 2015)

es el mercado que se esta purgando


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2015)

elpatatero dijo:


> Yo no esporcular ,soy un indigente que vive en casapapi ::
> He caído en desgracia como millones de espańoles aunque no tenga cipoteca
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi panga utilizando Tapatalk



un paria sin expectativas?

vas a hacer la revolusió?


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2015)

celebrando el poder adquisitivo de los 400.000 afiliados que dice el bobierno de turno


----------



## elpatatero (5 Ene 2015)

*Habéis visto el IBEX...? Enero 2015. El año que corrimos los troles a gorrazo...*



bertok dijo:


> un paria sin expectativas?
> 
> 
> 
> vas a hacer la revolusió?




Exacto ,la revolusio no se hace se organiza,como bien decía Lenin creo. 
http://www.frasesypensamientos.com.ar/autor/vladimir-lenin.html

Enviado desde mi panga utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2015)

elpatatero dijo:


> Exacto ,la revolusio no se hace se organiza,como bien decía Lenin creo.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi panga utilizando Tapatalk



sin mancharte las manos no eres nadie )))

lo primero es adquirir conciencia social, de la que el 95% de la sociedad española carece


----------



## elpatatero (5 Ene 2015)

La mayoría aún creen que pablemos es la solución cuando no es más que otro mentiroso profesional patrocinado por la oligarquía pero llegara el día de la furia purificadora.


Enviado desde mi panga utilizando Tapatalk

---------- Post added 05-ene-2015 at 15:42 ----------

No hay futuro cu in da hell o como sea http://www.elcomercio.es/economia/t...-gano-afiliados-seguridad-20150105110505.html


Enviado desde mi panga utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## CarneconOjos (5 Ene 2015)

Arbitro la hora que es Españaaa !!

La que me están dando , y tengo la extraña sensación de que acaba de empezar .


----------



## Mr. Blonde (5 Ene 2015)




----------



## Namreir (5 Ene 2015)

Txiripas, si juega bien sus cartas, se puede llvar una jugosa quita superior el 50% de la deuda + una refinanciacion a 30 años a modico interes de lo que quede + un plan de inversiones, y quedandose en el euro.

---------- Post added 05-ene-2015 at 17:29 ----------

52,94 -3,49 (-6,18%) algun fondo ha quebrado.


----------



## Seren (5 Ene 2015)

Virgen santa, el brent cayendo un 6,4%, o desploman el euro de verdad o nos vamos a una deflación jamás vista. Drogui no sabe la que le viene con ésto....La eurozona es la mayor importadora de energía del planeta, y no producimos un misero galón de crudo.


----------



## Se vende (5 Ene 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Txiripas, si juega bien sus cartas, se puede llvar una jugosa quita superior el 50% de la deuda + una refinanciacion a 30 años a modico interes de lo que quede + un plan de inversiones, y quedandose en el euro.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-ene-2015 at 17:29 ----------
> 
> 52,94 -3,49 (-6,18%) algun fondo ha quebrado.



Dentro de nada veremos, con un lavado llevese el depósito lleno. :ouch:


----------



## Namreir (5 Ene 2015)

Seren dijo:


> Virgen santa, el brent cayendo un 6,4%, o desploman el euro de verdad o nos vamos a una deflación jamás vista. Drogui no sabe la que le viene con ésto....La eurozona es la mayor importadora de energía del planeta, y no producimos un misero galón de crudo.



Pues fijese usted, algunos de los principales productores de petroleo son tambien los mayoress importadores de coches, y demas aparatitos producidos en europa.

---------- Post added 05-ene-2015 at 17:37 ----------

Athens General	789,20	-47,04	-5,63%


----------



## Namreir (5 Ene 2015)

Y el bono español a 10 años ha pasado del 1,5% al 1,62% y Syriza todavia no ha ganado.


----------



## Sancho Panza (5 Ene 2015)

Nada, nada, no es nada, la bolsa ialiana, a falta de unos ajustillos, roza el *-5%*

Graph - Borsa Italiana


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (5 Ene 2015)

bertok dijo:


> ¿qué tal tus AMPER )))?
> 
> @Muttley, ambas son bajistas y Arcelor romperá los 8,5



Arcelor, al final las veremos en sus 6e ::


----------



## mpbk (5 Ene 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Y el bono español a 10 años ha pasado del 1,5% al 1,62% y Syriza todavia no ha ganado.



hasta el 7% aún queda no crees?


----------



## Namreir (5 Ene 2015)

Sancho Panza dijo:


> Nada, nada, no es nada, la bolsa ialiana, a falta de unos ajustillos, roza el *-5%*
> 
> Graph - Borsa Italiana



Bah, solo son pequeños ajustes







Se hunde parte de un puente en Italia una semana después de su inauguración

---------- Post added 05-ene-2015 at 17:47 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> hasta el 7% aún queda no crees?



Pues ya veras si el bono se pone en el 2,5% y la inflacion se va al -2% y tenemos crecimiento negativo del PIB. Nos vamos a reir un buen rato.


----------



## mpbk (5 Ene 2015)

Seren dijo:


> Virgen santa, el brent cayendo un 6,4%, o desploman el euro de verdad o nos vamos a una deflación jamás vista. Drogui no sabe la que le viene con ésto....La eurozona es la mayor importadora de energía del planeta, y no producimos un misero galón de crudo.



estáis un poco pesados eh con la deflación de los cojones.

de momento tenemos una inflación del 0.5% real, los alimentos que siguen carisimos y no bajan una mierda, la electricidad más cara de europa,

meteos la deflación por el culo ignorantes de mierda


----------



## Adicto (5 Ene 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> estáis un poco pesados eh con la deflación de los cojones.
> 
> de momento tenemos una inflación del 0.5% real, los alimentos que siguen carisimos y no bajan una mierda, la electricidad más cara de europa,
> 
> meteos la deflación por el culo ignorantes de mierda



Pero no sólo se venden alimentos. También se venden coches y esos están más baratos, mucho más baratos. ¿No quieres comprarte uno? 
La gasolina también está más barata. :fiufiu:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (5 Ene 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Bah, solo son pequeños ajustes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tranquilo que Ramero Joy comenta que el precio de crudo es como un QE para hispanistan y esto va pa arriba.... No lo dude y comience a mirar adobados en primera linea de costa


----------



## Malafollá (5 Ene 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Txiripas...



:::Aplauso:


----------



## Adicto (5 Ene 2015)

Definitivamente este año los Reyes han traído carbón... y del barato...


----------



## Tono (5 Ene 2015)

Buenas tardes. Feliz año.

¿Ya han empezado las rebajas de enero? :rolleye:

Interesante la bajada de hoy, en teoría causada por el crudo y Grecia. Muy conveniente además, justo antes de que empiecen a salir los resultados anuales. :fiufiu:

¿Alguien se cree que Grecia es un problema a estas alturas para el €? :bla:


----------



## Namreir (5 Ene 2015)

La que lio ayer merkel.

Tono, el problema no es grecia, el problema es el euro. A ver quien le da matarile.


----------



## Tono (5 Ene 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> La que lio ayer merkel.
> 
> Tono, el problema no es grecia, el problema es el euro. A ver quien le da matarile.




Me cansa mucho discutir los axiomas y leyes inmutables del foro, donde las cosas tiene que ir todas mal por cojones.
Si el € sube, malo porque dificulta las exportaciones.
Si el € baja, peor porque dificulta las importaciones.
Si el crudo sube, nos vamos a tomar por culo. Si baja el petróleo, pobrecitos los venezolanos, rusos y morabitos que ya no nos compran BMWs y nos vamos a tomar por culo también. 

El € está mal? Pues es la primera noticia que tengo. ienso:
¿Me voy corriendo a cambiar mis € por por zlotys polacos y coronas noruegas?


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Ene 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

feliz dia de reyes , a comer carbon toca :rolleye:

---------- Post added 06-ene-2015 at 09:26 ----------

Le endiñamos un cortito en 9980 :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Ene 2015)

cerramos cortito 9980 en 9900 y cargamos larguirucho con tres cullons :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Ene 2015)

cerramos larguito 9900 en 10000 y abrimos nuevos cortos 8:

chavales estais pasandolo pipa en reyes he ? ienso:


----------



## ... (6 Ene 2015)

Dentro de Portugal Telecom. Dejo constancia por escrito para futuras referencias.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Ene 2015)

Parece que nos vamos a los 9350 ienso:

el triangulo cada vez mas probable :Baile:


----------



## CarneconOjos (6 Ene 2015)

... dijo:


> Dentro de Portugal Telecom. Dejo constancia por escrito para futuras referencias.



Ojala tengas suerte y tu entrada marque un cambio de tendencia . Pero para mi a sido una maquina de triturar dinero, la peor entrada de mi vida en un valor y llevo 15 años con esto .

Que a visto para meterte en ella si no es indiscreción ?


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Ene 2015)

Cerramos cortos 10k en 9890 y abrimos largos que pienso cerrar mañana en la apertura :baba:


----------



## ... (6 Ene 2015)

CarneconOjos dijo:


> Ojala tengas suerte y tu entrada marque un cambio de tendencia . Pero para mi a sido una maquina de triturar dinero, la peor entrada de mi vida en un valor y llevo 15 años con esto .
> 
> Que a visto para meterte en ella si no es indiscreción ?



Un PER bajísimo, la compra por parte de Altice que se debe aprobar el próximo lunes, mínimos históricos,...

Todo lo que ha ido mal ha sido descontado ya. Ahora toca olvidarse de ellas hasta que un día las miremos y resulte que han hecho un 5x.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Ene 2015)

otro fundamentalista que pronto enterrara el pico :rolleye:


----------



## Ghost hunter (6 Ene 2015)

El petróleo se hunde , ya tantea los 47 dólares........ dow30 e IBEX le siguen......


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Ene 2015)

Que siga cayendo , sera el fin de Rusia y del socialismo en Venezuela :no:


----------



## Ghost hunter (6 Ene 2015)

Intra en el dow30 , nos ponemos largos en los 17.269 con stop loss en precio de entrada.

Edito: Posición barrida, parece que el guano continua :Baile:


----------



## tarrito (6 Ene 2015)

La policía judicial registra la sede de Portugal Telecom por sospechas de fraude en el caso Rioforte - elEconomista.es

mucha Suerte al forero de los puntos suspensivos


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Ene 2015)

Monlovi dijo:


> La policía judicial registra la sede de Portugal Telecom por sospechas de fraude en el caso Rioforte - elEconomista.es
> 
> mucha Suerte al forero de los puntos suspensivos



hay que me lol :ouch:


----------



## ... (6 Ene 2015)

Monlovi dijo:


> La policía judicial registra la sede de Portugal Telecom por sospechas de fraude en el caso Rioforte - elEconomista.es
> 
> mucha Suerte al forero de los puntos suspensivos



Está relacionado con lo de BES y es una de las razones por la que la cotización está por los suelos. Ya se sabía y aún así Patrick Drahi va a comprar PT.

Estamos pescando en río revuelto pero a estos precios el riesgo es mínimo si se va a largo plazo.


----------



## elpatatero (6 Ene 2015)

Espero que todo quede en un susto.


----------



## landsberguer (6 Ene 2015)

La prima de riesgo ha subido 23 puntos en dos días. No es preocupante, sobre todo porque es debido en buena parte a la bajada del riesgo del bono alemán. Pero como siga una semana la tendencia, la cosa va a subir como un avión a reacción. No en los niveles de hace tres años. Pero también había una cosa llamada deflación que no existía.


----------



## JimTonic (6 Ene 2015)

La fiscalía investiga un presunto fraude en Portugal Telecom - elEconomista.es


----------



## ... (6 Ene 2015)

JimTonic dijo:


> La fiscalía investiga un presunto fraude en Portugal Telecom - elEconomista.es



La acaba de poner otro usuario hace un rato y ya la he comentado.

Hoy por el volumen y las velas se ve que unos cuantos leoncios han entrado a saco en el valor aprovechando la noticia y de paso se han llevado los stops de muchas gacelillas.

Yo hasta verano ya ni las miro si no es para entrar con más.


----------



## Tono (6 Ene 2015)

elpatatero dijo:


> Espero que todo quede en un susto.



Vanas esperanzas, anhelos fútiles... la vieja Europa está herida de muerte.

La UE nunca más volverá a ser la primera potencia económica mundial con un PIB nominal de $18 billones con sólo el 6% de la población :´(

Por supuesto el €, pese ser la segunda reserva mundial de largo, con el 25% de las reservas mundiales, sólo servirá para limpiarse el coloradete bujero de todos los que por él apostaron. :´(

Los inversores saben que el BCE ya no tiene munición de sobras para una QE, que ni siquiera ha esbozado, ni calmará a los mercados sólo con diseñar un programa (OMT) que no ha tenido ni que utilizar. 


Menos mal que aquí tenemos un inteligente grupo de brillantes cabezas pensantes que han visto venir todo este problema y llevan años acumulando oro y latunes, así como perfeccionándose en técnicas de supervivencia ninja.

Un lujazo de gente.:rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ene 2015)

Guanos dias gacelillas 

buenos dias campeones , levantaos , es hora de tradear :Baile:

---------- Post added 07-ene-2015 at 09:05 ----------

cerramos larguito de ayer 9890 en 9930 y cargamos cortos 8:


----------



## Topongo (7 Ene 2015)

PAso a saludar, de momento fuera de mercado


----------



## Tono (7 Ene 2015)

¿ya se ha solucionado el problema griego?
todas las bolsas europeas parecen muy animosas hoy:rolleye:


El récord date para el dividendo del SAN es el día 13 (0,15ctm)


----------



## J-Z (7 Ene 2015)

GAP de abajo cerrado, queda el de de 10.700 para iniciar la operación *GUANO DURADERO*.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ene 2015)

primero toca ir a la base del triangulo 9350 ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ene 2015)

Alemania hace un llamamiento a los oligarcas rusos para que eviten la quiebra de Rusia | Internacional | EL MUNDO

:Aplauso:


----------



## besto (7 Ene 2015)

Como mañana nos vayamos pabajo nos caen 700 puntos del tiron. ¿como lo veis?


----------



## Namreir (7 Ene 2015)

Pero si usa ha cerrado con +1%


----------



## JimTonic (7 Ene 2015)

... dijo:


> La acaba de poner otro usuario hace un rato y ya la he comentado.
> 
> Hoy por el volumen y las velas se ve que unos cuantos leoncios han entrado a saco en el valor aprovechando la noticia y de paso se han llevado los stops de muchas gacelillas.
> 
> Yo hasta verano ya ni las miro si no es para entrar con más.



losiento tio mira que te lo hemos dicho, no hay que metersae con esos valores y mas en portugal


te lo digo porque vivo aqui, hay mucha mierda todavia por salir, teniendo en cuenta que toda la cupula del espiruitu santo estaba en el ajo, controller, riesgos auditoria, consejo de administracion significa que han utilizado el banco para hacer sus negocios, asi que cualquier cosa que hayan tocado esta infectada, y hasta dentro de dos o tres años no se deberia meter dinero alli


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2015)

Os voy a dejar de lo mejorcito que nunca he puesto por aquí, pá que os animéis.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ebMySjBwZE#t=634

A partir del 10:35 es *world-class*.

No apto para viejunos ni oligarcas de lo ajeno. Solo para open-minded


----------



## ... (8 Ene 2015)

JimTonic dijo:


> losiento tio mira que te lo hemos dicho, no hay que metersae con esos valores y mas en portugal
> 
> 
> te lo digo porque vivo aqui, hay mucha mierda todavia por salir, teniendo en cuenta que toda la cupula del espiruitu santo estaba en el ajo, controller, riesgos auditoria, consejo de administracion significa que han utilizado el banco para hacer sus negocios, asi que cualquier cosa que hayan tocado esta infectada, y hasta dentro de dos o tres años no se deberia meter dinero alli



Lo dicho, hasta dentro de unos meses ni me preocupo por el valor. He analizado todos esos factores que comentas y muchos más y tomé la decisión de entrar a largo en el valor. Es imposible entrar en mínimos, pero 0,8 me parece un precio con gran potencial de subida.

Estamos hablando de Portugal Telecom, no de Gowex o de un chicharro. No hay riesgo de quiebra, estas son las oportunidades históricas que hay que aprovechar.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ene 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

estos gringos como son  apertura en maximos de ayer , pero lo van a tener dificil porque los indicadoreh estan señalando guano :abajo:

janus pezkeñin , open-minded quiere decir open-otra cosa ? :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ene 2015)

subidita atrapagacelas ienso:


----------



## Tono (8 Ene 2015)

La CNMV suspende la cotización de Santander: ampliará capital en 7.000 millones - elEconomista.es



> La Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) ha decidido suspender de forma cautelar la cotización de las acciones de Banco Santander, cuando subían un 3,33%.
> 
> En comunicado, el regulador justifica su decisión al "concurrir circunstancias que pudieran perturbar el normal desarrollo de las operaciones sobre el citado valor. Ahora bien, según informa Bloomberg, la entidad estaría preparando una "multimillonaria" ampliación de capital. En concreto, la agencia apunta a 7.000 millones de euros.
> 
> Los títulos de Santander marcaron el último cambio a las 13:47 horas, cuando subían un 3,33%, hasta los 6,8 euros.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (8 Ene 2015)

Putos tramposos. Esto acaba mal hoy...otra vez.


Suspende la cotización de SAN cuando subía un 3.5%. Cuando vuelva a cotizar bajara un 3.5%, ya verás. ::


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ene 2015)

Tono dijo:


> La CNMV suspende la cotización de Santander: ampliará capital en 7.000 millones - elEconomista.es



babas :baba: 

esos bajistillas se van a poner las botas , nos vamos 

---------- Post added 08-ene-2015 at 14:19 ----------




Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Putos tramposos. Esto acaba mal hoy...otra vez.
> 
> 
> Suspende la cotización de SAN cuando subía un 3.5%. Cuando vuelva a cotizar bajara un 3.5%, ya verás. ::



es una trampa sana :rolleye:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (8 Ene 2015)




----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ene 2015)

7 mil millones es una platita considerable , nos vamos como minimo a la base del triangulo 9350 ienso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (8 Ene 2015)

Porque SAN cotiza en precio de antes de la suspension, +3,3%, que si no ya El IBEX ya estaría en negativo.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ene 2015)

Incluso sin SAN nos iremos al rojo , aun hay guano por recorrer :Baile:

---------- Post added 08-ene-2015 at 14:30 ----------

BBVA al rico rojo y un servidor que se alegra


----------



## Tono (8 Ene 2015)

Pues esto da algo de miedito.::

Acabo de vender las BME a 33,75€ (compradas a 30,55 más los dividendos de un año en el bolsillo).


Me quedo con las Iberdrolas nada más, aunque con la mano en el gatillo. 

Y a esperar acontecimientos. ::


----------



## Namreir (8 Ene 2015)

En realidad el ibex ya esta en rojo


----------



## Topongo (8 Ene 2015)

Yo no se si lo comenté , hace un par de semanas me quité toda la cartera de largo, necesitaba la pasta para otras cosas, pero pudiendo elegir decidí quitar de bolsa, sobre todo por temas eleciones, q.e. inciertos y demás historias, ahora el SAN haciendo esto, yo no se como quedará ya el bpa pero desde luego el dividendo via scropt o en metálico lo van a tener que reducir si o si.

Y es que el trilerismo este de los script cada vez canta más si no hay recompra luego (estilo FER), para mi además es otra razón para cobrarlo en efectivo.


----------



## Namreir (8 Ene 2015)

La carniceria en US no esta siendo demasiado brutal

Pre-market: 7.69 -0.21 (-2.66%) 

Pero el Ibex hoy cierra rojo

---------- Post added 08-ene-2015 at 15:07 ----------

Cotizando en londres

Banco Santander SA: LON:BNC quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## Tono (8 Ene 2015)

El SAN en UK ya está en verde y en USA cae un -2,60%

Al final no hay tanto cambio en la política del SAN, ya que dejan de ampliar con scrip y los dividendos los pagarán en efectivo (al menos 3 de los 4 anuales). Hay que esperar a que se confirmen las noticias... y ojo que los resultados cuando salgan pueden estar muy influenciados por la bajada del € frente al $.

El dividendo que abonan este mes queda como estaba, 0,15ctm.


----------



## Robopoli (8 Ene 2015)

Saludaciones a todos y todas,
Google se está poniendo a puntito de caramelo para hacer una entradita 
Lo de SAN pues que decir...Justo cuando sube un 3.33% llega canal sur y mete publi


----------



## Topongo (8 Ene 2015)

Si se confirma el pago en efectivo excelente noticia. .. supongo qur tendrán que bajar la retribución ya que ahora mismo no da...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ene 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> Yo no se si lo comenté , hace un par de semanas me quité toda la cartera de largo, necesitaba la pasta para otras cosas, pero pudiendo elegir decidí quitar de bolsa, sobre todo por temas eleciones, q.e. inciertos y demás historias, ahora el SAN haciendo esto, yo no se como quedará ya el bpa pero desde luego el dividendo via scropt o en metálico lo van a tener que reducir si o si.
> 
> Y es que el trilerismo este de los script cada vez canta más si no hay recompra luego (estilo FER), para mi además es otra razón para cobrarlo en efectivo.



pa comer por ejemplo :rolleye:


----------



## Se vende (8 Ene 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> Si se confirma el pago en efectivo excelente noticia. .. supongo qur tendrán que bajar la retribución ya que ahora mismo no da...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk



3 de 5 centimos en efectivo y uno de 0,05 en scrip, vamos una castaña, hay empresas mucho más atractivas.


----------



## Topongo (8 Ene 2015)

Se vende dijo:


> 3 de 5 centimos en efectivo y uno de 0,05 en scrip, vamos una castaña, hay empresas mucho más atractivas.



Creia qur mantenian 3 de 15 cent y 1 de 15 en script :: pues vaya castaña

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (8 Ene 2015)

Una pregunta.

De entrar en Bolsa y con la mira puesta en el retorno en el dividendo (en efectivoa ser posible) y no via incremento patrimonial ¿Que empresa recomendarian ustedes?


----------



## Namreir (8 Ene 2015)

Se huele quiebra en las carboneras.

https://www.google.com/finance?q=NYSE:ANR&ei=cZuuVNH8L9Dv8QaHqoCYCA

---------- Post added 08-ene-2015 at 16:07 ----------




EMPEDOCLES dijo:


> Una pregunta.
> 
> De entrar en Bolsa y con la mira puesta en el retorno en el dividendo (en efectivoa ser posible) y no via incremento patrimonial ¿Que empresa recomendarian ustedes?



Con poco apalancamiento.


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (8 Ene 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Se huele quiebra en las carboneras.
> 
> https://www.google.com/finance?q=NYSE:ANR&ei=cZuuVNH8L9Dv8QaHqoCYCA
> 
> ...



Como cual? supongo que el apalancamiento estara en relacion con el "standar" del sector, no?

Edito: Existe en Hispanistan alguna empresa que no este megaapalancada?


----------



## Krim (8 Ene 2015)

Gap que nos dejamos, subida sin volumen, el IBEX no lidera, volatilidad a lo bruto...

Ay que poco me gusta esto :S.


----------



## Namreir (8 Ene 2015)

EMPEDOCLES dijo:


> Como cual? supongo que el apalancamiento estara en relacion con el "standar" del sector, no?
> 
> Edito: Existe en Hispanistan alguna empresa que no este megaapalancada?



Tubacex, CAF, y alguna otra mas, no mires la rentabilidad por dividendos, muchos solo pagan aire, ie te pagan con papelitos el dividendo.

---------- Post added 08-ene-2015 at 16:24 ----------

A mi me encanta la ampliacion del SAN, me parece la mejor noticia economica de los ultimos 5 años en este pais, despues del no a los juegos olimpicos, y lo de los casinos. Que pena que no hayan sido mas ambiciosos y se hayan lanzado a una ampliaciond e capital de 12.000 o 15.000 millones de euros.


----------



## Krim (8 Ene 2015)

Va, al cuerno, vamos a echarle un pulso de 50 pipos a los teutones, que no se creen ni ellos los 300 subidos.


----------



## Namreir (8 Ene 2015)

SAN ha subido casi un 3% en la ultima hora en USA

---------- Post added 08-ene-2015 at 17:04 ----------

Y los teutones estan ya 320 puntos arriba y subiendo


----------



## Krim (8 Ene 2015)

Pues sí que se lo creyeron sí...joder que brutos.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ene 2015)

el after es esperanzador :o

el SAN sera un lastre para el IBEX


----------



## Tono (8 Ene 2015)

*Santander adelanta que su beneficio en 2014 creció un 30%, hasta 5.800 millones*

Santander adelanta que su beneficio en 2014 creció un 30%, hasta 5.800 millones - elEconomista.es


Aquí hay una jugada leoncia con más trampas que una peli de Indiana Jones... sobre todo después de lo que ha dicho hoy Draghi:

Draghi reitera su disposición a tomar medidas no convencionales de ser necesario | Principales noticias | Reuters

Teniendo en cuenta que los 2 próximos dividendos del SAN son todavía de 0,15€, una caidita ahora del valor parece de los más conveniente.
Si se quiere subir el IBEX hay que tirar por cojones de la cotización del SAN.:fiufiu:


----------



## Muttley (8 Ene 2015)

Por mi parte sigo al acecho de REP, MTS y EBR...para cuando venga oso guanoso "de verdaz". No he entrado porque ni MTS se ha aproximado a 8 (y llevo ya paquete a 8,9 de hace tiempo) ni REP ha bajado de 14.

En el otro lado de la moneda, a ver si, como llevo esperando desde finales de Octubre, el IVES sube a 11200-11400 y me deshago de los banquitos y alguna otra que me empieza ya a quemar.

Es decir, baje o suba...estoy entretenido.


----------



## JimTonic (8 Ene 2015)

pues no te preocupes que repsol va a bajar de 14 en las proximas fechas


----------



## erpako (8 Ene 2015)

Descuento hasta el 16% SAN:

Banco Santander amplía capital con un descuento de hasta el 16% para captar 7.500 millones | Mercados | Cinco Días



> Banco Santander ampliará capital en un 7.500 millones de euros, equivalentes al 9,9% del capital con la emisión de hasta 1.258,4 millones de acciones nuevas. El mínimo precio por título será por tanto de 5,72 euros, un 16,5% por debajo de los 6,85 euros a los que la entidad ha sido suspendida de negociación esta mañana.
> El banco también prevé cambiar de forma significativa su política de dividendos, y abonar cinco céntimos por acción en cada uno de los cuatro pagos realizados a cuenta de 2015. Es decir, hasta 0,2 euros por acción. En los dividendos cargados contra los beneficios de 2014 el banco abonó unos 0,15 euros (entre 0,149 y 0,152): 0,6 euros por acción. Es decir, la rebaja ronda el 66%.
> Además de la rebaja, Santander abandonará parcialmente el abono de dividendo en acciones: de los cuatro dividendos a cuenta de 2015 abonará tres en efectivo y uno con la fórmula scrip dividend. El primer dividendo afectado por la rebaja será el primero a cuenta de 2015, que se abona tradicionalmente entre finales de julio y principios de agosto. El año pasado se pagaron 0,152 euros a través de un scrip dividend.
> Teniendo en cuenta estas cifras, y que el banco tiene 12.500 millones de acciones, el ahorro que puede obtener el banco por esta vía es de unos 5.000 millones de euros (1.250 millones en cada uno de los cuatro pagos a cuenta de 2015). La rebaja del dividendo será, en realidad, menor, dado que muchos inversores optan por recibir acciones en vez de efectivo, por lo que el desembolso es menor.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ene 2015)

erpako dijo:


> Descuento hasta el 16% SAN:
> 
> Banco Santander amplía capital con un descuento de hasta el 16% para captar 7.500 millones | Mercados | Cinco Días



:baba:

Alcistillas salid ratitas


----------



## Seren (8 Ene 2015)

¿Alguien objetivo e imparcial me puede explicar en que influirán estas noticias del SAN en el precio de cotización de sus acciones? En caso que influyan.


----------



## inversobres (8 Ene 2015)

Ya estamos igual que antes, un multi y trece mil posts basura.

Adios hvei, no te quiere ni tu puta madre.

PD: trolleada brutal y recuperado en dos sesiones lo perdido en una semana. Triunfadores, va por uds.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ene 2015)

Seren dijo:


> ¿Alguien objetivo e imparcial me puede explicar en que influirán estas noticias del SAN en el precio de cotización de sus acciones? En caso que influyan.



ese alguien es un servidor :rolleye:

SAN caera a los alrededores de los 5,72


----------



## Topongo (8 Ene 2015)

inversobres dijo:


> Ya estamos igual que antes, un multi y trece mil posts basura.
> 
> Adios hvei, no te quiere ni tu puta madre.
> 
> PD: trolleada brutal y recuperado en dos sesiones lo perdido en una semana. Triunfadores, va por uds.



Bueno espera mañana a san....


Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Krim (8 Ene 2015)

inversobres dijo:


> Ya estamos igual que antes, un multi y trece mil posts basura.
> 
> Adios hvei, no te quiere ni tu puta madre.
> 
> PD: trolleada brutal y recuperado en dos sesiones lo perdido en una semana. Triunfadores, va por uds.



Y 135 puntazos rojos en el after. Entre eso y lo del SAN, megarisas para mañana, como ha avisado un trol narcopedo pangapalomo. Pero bueno, al lado de los burbujitos, los del Ingsoc no llegan ni a aprendices en el arte del doublethink


----------



## Tono (8 Ene 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ese alguien es un servidor :rolleye:
> 
> SAN caera a los alrededores de los 5,72



No lo verán sus hocicos :no::no:

Mañana es día para que los alcistillas salgamos de rebajas 

Esos 5,72 serían el precio mínimo si no hubiera compradores pujando y ya le digo yo que, con 0,30€ de dividendo garantizados del 2014 todavía por cobrar y un 30% de aumento de beneficios este año, compradores van a sobrar.
Lo que caiga hoy en USA más o menos será el precio de mañana. De momento un -5,50% y no con mucho volumen.

Banco Santander, S.A. (ADR): NYSE:SAN quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ene 2015)

San arrastrara el ibex al guano absoluto :no:


----------



## Seren (8 Ene 2015)

Suponiendo que mañana bajara el SAN un 5-6% y no levante, y que las otras bolsas sigan alcistas, podría darse por segunda vez en la historia( si no me equivoco), que el Dax sobrepase al Ibex. La primera vez fue en mayo de 2012 con el ibex en 6000 y el Dax en 6200.

Podría ser pero no acabo de creermelo...


----------



## erpako (8 Ene 2015)

Tono dijo:


> no lo verán sus hocicos :no::no:
> 
> mañana es día para que los alcistillas salgamos de rebajas
> 
> ...



SAN tiene unos 12.584 millones de acciones actuales ( redondeando ) y unos beneficios de 5.800 en 2014. por tanto en BPA ajustado a un 10% más de acciones sera de 0,4190 que si contemplamos la ortodoxia del SAN DE NO REPARTIR MÁS DEL 50% del Beneficio pues sería entorno al 0,20 € por acción.
PER 5,72/0,419 = 13,65 ( que es un PER mediano).

Si contemplamos un PER de 15: 0,419*15 =6,285.

Por tanto se moverá entre 6,00 y 6,30€.


Ademas, referente al 3T 2014:
"Santander obtuvo un beneficio de 4.361 millones, un 32% más que de enero a septiembre de 2013"


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ene 2015)

Desde cuando los fundamentales se imponen ? :fiufiu:

mucho decir que los terroristas estan localizados , pero me da a mi que ya estan muy lejos y a buen recaudo ienso:


----------



## Namreir (8 Ene 2015)

Lo del SAN era una noticia necesaria, mañana sufrira el valor, pero al menos sabras que estas en una compañia con menos riesgos de quebrar.

Despues de los FCC en otoño.

La macroventa de activos de abengoa.

Parece que en este pais se empiezan a tomar en serio que los negocios hay que capitalizarñlos.

A ver si telefonica se anima y saca una ampliacion de 10.000 millones para ir reduciendo endeudamiento.

---------- Post added 08-ene-2015 at 19:14 ----------

El Ibex necesita urgentemente 100.000 millones de capitalizacion para ser creible.


----------



## erpako (8 Ene 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Desde cuando los fundamentales se imponen ? :fiufiu:
> 
> mucho decir que los terroristas estan localizados , pero me da a mi que ya estan muy lejos y a buen recaudo ienso:



Desde que los gatos cazan ratones...


----------



## Tono (8 Ene 2015)

erpako dijo:


> SAN tiene unos 12.584 millones de acciones actuales ( redondeando ) y unos beneficios de 5.800 en 2014. por tanto en BPA ajustado a un 10% más de acciones sera de 0,4190 que si contemplamos la ortodoxia del SAN DE NO REPARTIR MÁS DEL 50% del Beneficio pues sería entorno al 0,20 € por acción.
> PER 5,72/0,419 = 13,65 ( que es un PER mediano).
> 
> Si contemplamos un PER de 15: 0,419*15 =6,285.
> ...




Viendo la pauta de volumen/precio en USA parece que apuestan sobre los 7,45$/6,35€--->3,15% sería la rentabilidad del dividendo de 0,20€, creo que interesante para los grandes fondos.

No parece fácil que baje de 6€. Lo que no sería mal precio al lado de lo que cotizan y dan en dividendos el resto de los bancos patrios. :rolleye:


----------



## Namreir (8 Ene 2015)

La ampliacion se ha cerrado en 5,72 euros, mas de un euro por debajo de la ultima cotizacion.

---------- Post added 08-ene-2015 at 19:28 ----------

SI hubiesen ampliado capital a razon de 1 accion nueva por cada 5 antiguas por 3,86 euros, sacarian la misma pasta. Pero bueno, que importan los propietarios de las empresas y tal

---------- Post added 08-ene-2015 at 19:33 ----------

Con 15 centimos de dividendo real, 6 euros implica una rentabilidad del 2,5%, se antoja pequeña.


----------



## sr.anus (8 Ene 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> El Ibex necesita urgentemente 100.000 millones de capitalizacion para ser creible.










este tema ya solo vale para trollear un ratin:::: vaya movimiento maestro a medio dia, algun marditoh especulador sobrevivio a los latigazos?


----------



## inversobres (8 Ene 2015)

sr.anus dijo:


> este tema ya solo vale para trollear un ratin:::: vaya movimiento maestro a medio dia, algun marditoh especulador sobrevivio a los latigazos?



Son triunfadores de simoleons. Asi cualquiera dice las burradas y tonterias que se leen aqui ultimamente.


----------



## Topongo (8 Ene 2015)

Cuanto adicto al simcity ... :nono:
De todas formas no me ha parecido de troleo hoy el hilo... nam aparte...


Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Blonde (9 Ene 2015)

Ya sabemos porque algunos de los grandes de HVEI no se dejan ver por aquí
(estaban empleando toda su sabiduría..) :no:

Un algoritmo informático se convierte en el mejor jugador de póquer del mundo.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ene 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

el after viene guanosillo y lo que os rondara pandoro :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 09-ene-2015 at 09:00 ----------

apertura con gap a la baja perras :no:

---------- Post added 09-ene-2015 at 09:03 ----------

Cerramos cortos 9930 en 9890 y cargamos largos , esperamos cierre de gap :Baile:


----------



## Namreir (9 Ene 2015)

-12% SAN

¿Trollear yo?

Recapitulemos:

Ampliacion de BBVA 2.000 millones

Ampliacion FCC 1.000 millones

Venta activos abengoa 5.000 millones

Ampliacion santander 7.500 millones

A mi me salen, a ojo, mas de 15.000 millones de euros 

Y todo esto en menos de 2 meses

---------- Post added 09-ene-2015 at 09:19 ----------

Y quedan, y fijo que me dejo unas cuantas, sacyr, ferrovial, acciona, acs, y la groda, gorda, telefonica. Y seguramente veremos mas ampliaciones bancarias, popular, liberbank o sabadell, por ejemplo.


----------



## Krim (9 Ene 2015)

-10% y 40 millones de acciones vendidas. Atajo de trileros.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ene 2015)

abrir con gap a la baja puede ser aprovechado por los leoncios pa hacer un reversal de tres pares de cojones y el ibex bien podria estar haciendo un triangulo simetrico ienso:

toca ir a cerrar el gap 10800 y tocar la parte alta del triangulo simetrico :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 09-ene-2015 at 10:09 ----------

cerramos larguito 9890 en 9950 y abrimos cortos , veamos si hay guano luego del cierre del gap ienso:


----------



## Seren (9 Ene 2015)

Nooooooooooo, que penita que las bolsas europeas abran planas, a 95 puntitos se ha quedado el Dax.

Vamos a ver como hacen ahoran los trileros para no dejar rezagado al ibex en una economía que crecerá mas que la media europea, me extraña que suban al San así como así en corto plazo, guarrearan para arriba y abajo. O a ver a que valores mandan el dinero.


----------



## LCIRPM (9 Ene 2015)

Guanosos días, y Feliz Año Nuevo a los HVEIeros de buena voluntad.



Namreir dijo:


> La ampliacion se ha cerrado en 5,72 euros, mas de un euro por debajo de la ultima cotizacion.
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-ene-2015 at 19:28 ----------
> 
> ...



Mejor resumen imposible.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ene 2015)

triangulo simetrico o triangulo con base 9350 ienso:


----------



## Rcn7 (9 Ene 2015)

Esperando las SAN por debajo de los 6€...


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ene 2015)

Rcn7 dijo:


> Esperando las SAN por debajo de los 6€...



ganas de cerrar cortos aumentando :8:


----------



## Rcn7 (9 Ene 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ganas de cerrar cortos aumentando :8:



jajja no hablo del intradía, no creo que tarde mucho tiempo en bajar de los 6€


----------



## Adicto (9 Ene 2015)

Cues como el SAN no baje a cerca de 5 ni la vuelvo a mirar, a ver si dentro de unos meses cuando ocurra alguno de los apocalipsis inventados.


----------



## españa profunda (9 Ene 2015)

exacto adicto, cuando empiece a coquetear con el 5.50 hay que meterla en observacion. ojala llegara a 5 , seria muy buen punto de compra.( estoy hablando en el largo plazo).


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ene 2015)

Cerramos cortitos 9950 en 9855 y abrimos largos con tres cojones :no:


----------



## jayco (9 Ene 2015)

Yo estoy dentro desde 2008. De nada por el regalo.

---------- Post added 09-ene-2015 at 12:04 ----------




Namreir dijo:


> La ampliacion se ha cerrado en 5,72 euros, mas de un euro por debajo de la ultima cotizacion.
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-ene-2015 at 19:28 ----------
> 
> ...



Porque son 15 centimos de dividendo real? ::

El script se paga en acciones o efectivo. Creía que para entrar en el ilo der HVEI avia que teneh estudios. ::


----------



## Namreir (9 Ene 2015)

jayco dijo:


> Yo estoy dentro desde 2008. De nada por el regalo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-ene-2015 at 12:04 ----------
> 
> ...



La mayor parte de las veces es mas rentable coger los scripts y vender los derechos.

Los script son aire, siempre lo han sido. Papelitos.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ene 2015)

La zona 9850 esta aguantando y el 16 es vencimiento , servidor ya cargo sus larguitos :Baile:

se esta cocinando un buen subidon hasta el gap 10800 ienso:


----------



## jayco (9 Ene 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> La mayor parte de las veces es mas rentable coger los scripts y vender los derechos.
> 
> Los script son aire, siempre lo han sido. Papelitos.



::::::

Te contradices, si según tu es más rentable vender los derechos del script entonces el dividendo efectivo no es que sea de 15c, sino que supera los 20c. ::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (9 Ene 2015)

---------- Post added 09-ene-2015 at 12:42 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> La zona 9850 esta aguantando y el 16 es vencimiento , servidor ya cargo sus larguitos :Baile:
> 
> se esta cocinando un buen subidon hasta el gap 10800 ienso:



No aguantan...:: Esos largos...


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ene 2015)

mantenemos largos con tres cullons :no:


----------



## Namreir (9 Ene 2015)

jayco dijo:


> ::::::
> 
> Te contradices, si según tu es más rentable vender los derechos del script entonces el dividendo efectivo no es que sea de 15c, sino que supera los 20c. ::



Eres retarded o que, si TEF te rwgala ahora una accion por cada 2 que tienes, no es un dividendo de 5,8 euros.

---------- Post added 09-ene-2015 at 13:31 ----------

Algunas veces me sirprebdo como España sigue estando tan birn económicamente con los ciudadanos que le han tocado en desgracia.


----------



## Rcn7 (9 Ene 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mantenemos largos con tres cullons :no:



Pues estás palmando bien bonito colega... tranquilo, al final de sesión corregirá milagrosamente!


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (9 Ene 2015)

Ser accionista de SAN y estar contento con lo que ha pasado debe de ser sindrome de Stockolmo o algo así.

---------- Post added 09-ene-2015 at 13:34 ----------




Rcn7 dijo:


> Pues estás palmando bien bonito colega... tranquilo, al final de sesión corregirá milagrosamente!



El S&P saldrá al recate...para variar.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ene 2015)

Rcn7 dijo:


> Pues estás palmando bien bonito colega... tranquilo, al final de sesión corregirá milagrosamente!



cerre cortos y abri largos en 9855 , palmo si pero aun esta lejos de mi stop en 6000 

---------- Post added 09-ene-2015 at 13:48 ----------

Arde Paris :ouch:


----------



## Namreir (9 Ene 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Ser accionista de SAN y estar contento con lo que ha pasado debe de ser sindrome de Stockolmo o algo así.



Cualquier dia les trincan una ampliacion acelerada de esas por valor 50.000 euros y un 80% de descuento y tal

Y saldrian dando aplausos por la calle.


----------



## jayco (9 Ene 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Eres retarded o que, si TEF te rwgala ahora una accion por cada 2 que tienes, no es un dividendo de 5,8 euros.
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-ene-2015 at 13:31 ----------
> 
> Algunas veces me sirprebdo como España sigue estando tan birn económicamente con los ciudadanos que le han tocado en desgracia.









Resumen. 

1º Dices que el dividendo efectivo es de 15 céntimos porque el Santander ha decidido dar 15 en efectivo y mantener el cuarto pago con el formato anterior, esto es dejar elegir entre cobrarlo en efectivo o en acciones. 

2º Yo te pregunto que impide a un accionista cobrar los 20 céntimos en efectivo. 

3º En vez de contestar me sueltas que es mas rentable coger los derechos y venderlos. 

4º Yo te digo que si es mas rentable, según tu teoría, coger los derechos y venderlos la retribución efectiva es mayor y por tanto superior a los 5c/acción que te estan pagando, y por tanto el dividendo efectivo no sólo sería superior a los 15c que tu dices, sino a los 20c establecidos por el banco.

5º Te das cuenta de que has hecho el ridículo y que no tienes ni puta idea y sueltas una chorrada e insultas.


----------



## Namreir (9 Ene 2015)

jayco dijo:


> 1º Dices que el dividendo efectivo es de 15 céntimos porque el Santander ha decidido dar 15 en efectivo y mantener el cuarto pago con el formato anterior, esto es dejar elegir entre cobrarlo en efectivo o en acciones.
> 
> 2º Yo te pregunto que impide a un accionista cobrar los 20 céntimos en efectivo.
> 
> ...



Aqui el unico que dice memeces es usted.

EL santander, y telefonica, y bbva, han mantenido unas "rentabilidades" por dividendo a base de dar papelitos. Y eso no es un dividendo. 

Primera acepcion de la RAE a la palabra dividendo:

*1. m. Cuota que, al distribuir ganancias una compañía mercantil, corresponde a cada acción.*

Y aqui no hablamos de entender o no, seguramente yo soy mas gilipollas, mas imbecil y no tengo ni puta idea.

Pero al menos entiendo, hablo y escribo lengua española.

Quizas a ti te parezca rentable dar un una accion por cada 10, pero te pongo un ejemplo:

Una empresa tiene 1.000 acciones, y usted tiene 100, el 10% del capital.

Llegado enero da un "dividendo" de una accion por cada 10 antiguas. Asi que usted tiene dos opciones:

A) Se la queda, y mantiene el 10% de la empresa

B) La vende, disfruta de su "dividendo" y se queda con el 9,1% de la empresa.

Y repito, esto no se refiere a Ibex, inversiones, o bolsa, hablamos de lengua castellana.

http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=dividendo

De nada.


----------



## jayco (9 Ene 2015)

Pero es que el script le DEJA ELEGIR¡¡¡¡¡ ENTRE RETRIBUCIÓN EN ACCIONES y EFECTIVO¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

Joder que no es tan complicado.


----------



## Tono (9 Ene 2015)

Jayco, no le eches más cachuetes al trolaco hiperactivo. Pierdes el tiempo y, lo que es peor, te pones a su altura.

Acabo de entrar en San a 6,09. 
El año pasado lo compré a 6,25 en estas fechas más o menos y acabé vendiendo a 7,91 (más 2 scrip de regalo, por el camino).:rolleye:. También se vieron varias caídas del 10% por el medio, sin ninguna ampliación fortalecedora que las justificase.

Rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras y todo eso...:rolleye:

---------- Post added 09-ene-2015 at 14:23 ----------

6,06 ahora

Lo de siempre, acabas de comprar y cae más aún


----------



## Namreir (9 Ene 2015)

jayco dijo:


> Pero es que el script le DEJA ELEGIR¡¡¡¡¡ ENTRE RETRIBUCIÓN EN ACCIONES y EFECTIVO¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
> 
> Joder que no es tan complicado.



Pero, sorprendentemente, siempre es mejor los papelitos y tal.

Telefonics tiene una rebtabilidad por dividendo de mas del 6%.

Tono, yo te admiro, jamas tienes minusvalías.


----------



## Tono (9 Ene 2015)

consejos doy, que para mí no tengo


----------



## erpako (9 Ene 2015)

El próximo en recortar dividendo será el BBVA, los 0,42€ son insostenibles con un BPA de 0,46-0,49€.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ene 2015)

no alimenteis a los trolls , por favor lo pido , no me obligueis a ser malo :no:


----------



## jayco (9 Ene 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Pero, sorprendentemente, siempre es mejor los papelitos y tal.
> 
> Telefonics tiene una rebtabilidad por dividendo de mas del 6%.
> 
> Tono, yo te admiro, jamas tienes minusvalías.



Y que más dará. El tema es que si quieres cobrar 20c anuales en efectivo, los vas a cobrar, salvo nuevo hachazo al minoritario no descartable.

Tono, Mbpk, etc... siempre ganan, siempre compran antes de que suba y venden antes de que baje. Son videntes.


----------



## tarrito (9 Ene 2015)

por favor, que alguien abra el hilo de enero en condiciones ... yo al ser un no-troll trolleador de Trolls, no me veo capacitado

enfatizo lo de "no veo capacitado" para que los trolls trolleen al no-troll

mis preferencias son anacardos, nueces de Brasil, macadamias y pistachos ... cacahuetes como que nooo


----------



## Tono (9 Ene 2015)

Sentido común... el menos común de los sentidos.


----------



## Namreir (9 Ene 2015)

jayco dijo:


> Y que más dará. El tema es que si quieres cobrar 20c anuales en efectivo, los vas a cobrar, salvo nuevo hachazo al minoritario no descartable.
> 
> Tono, Mbpk, etc... siempre ganan, siempre compran antes de que suba y venden antes de que baje. Son videntes.



Otra opcion es vender todos los años el 10% de tu cartera, a eso lo llamas "cobrar" dividendo. 

Y me como un cacahuete.


----------



## Krim (9 Ene 2015)

Monlovi dijo:


> por favor, que alguien abra el hilo de enero en condiciones ... yo al ser un no-troll trolleador de Trolls, no me veo capacitado
> 
> enfatizo lo de "no veo capacitado" para que los trolls trolleen al no-troll
> 
> mis preferencias son anacardos, nueces de Brasil, macadamias y pistachos ... cacahuetes como que nooo



Coño, el primer paso es admitirlo. 

De todas maneras, visto como aquí todo, absolutamente todo, lo que no se ajuste a la doctrina oficial es troleo (la Urización del foro avanza de manera imparable), yo sugeriría que abras un blog, así no tienes que aguantar a la escoria infecta diciendo cosas que no quieras oír.

@Tono, yo diría que te has precipitado comprando SAN, yo me lo estoy planteando pero vamos a esperar que escampe la tormenta.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ene 2015)

cerramos larguitos 9855 en 9875 y volvemos a cargar cortos :Baile:


----------



## Topongo (9 Ene 2015)

Yo el troleo en este caso no se donde lo ve la gente la verdad, otra cosa es que se tengan rencillas o lo que sea,creo que Tono como otros muchos que conozco no pierde porque al parecer no vende a perdidas, ni usa stops ni leches, oiga que igual un dia le pillan con un muerto a lo pescanova o le hacen un OHL... pero eso ya es cosa de estilos y creo que a lo largo del tiempo ha cantado un buen numero de entradas y salidas....

Sin más , por comentarlo...


----------



## Namreir (9 Ene 2015)

Yo recomiendo BBVA por rentabilidad por dividendo, es posible que este año el pay out se titue por encima del 100%.


----------



## J-Z (9 Ene 2015)

BBVA es un zurullo como no baje de 6.

Buena ha liado la botines, felicidades a los hacionistas.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ene 2015)

cerramos cortos 9875 en 9810 y abrimos largos :baba:

---------- Post added 09-ene-2015 at 15:57 ----------

tocada parte baja de la alcista de corto plazo , por debajo de bollinger en semanal ienso:


----------



## tarrito (9 Ene 2015)

queda muy clara mi opinión y posición

que la gente haga lo que quiera con su dinero

los que pudieron leer el hilo "antes de ..." espero sepan distinguir lo bueno de lo pésimo

me voy a "a mi blog" y hasta que esto no cambie, me voy, me rindo, pasoooo del hilo

y sí! tranquil@s que cierro bien la puerta al salir


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ene 2015)

comprad coño que estamos forzando la parte baja de bollinger en semanal , creo que iremos a cerrar el gap 10800 para el vencimiento del proximo viernes :Baile:


----------



## elpatatero (9 Ene 2015)

Ibex por debajo del dax , metemos largos en believer con tres puyols.


----------



## J-Z (9 Ene 2015)

La vela está siendo penosa SAN aparte, no creo que remonte el lunes.


----------



## erpako (9 Ene 2015)

Oyen como gritan: ¡Venda España!.


----------



## Seren (9 Ene 2015)

Ooooodo, vaya sangría de largos. Esto es una purga en toda regla patrocinada por ana patricia


----------



## erpako (9 Ene 2015)

Oportunidad en SAN EN 5,81


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (9 Ene 2015)

Vamos a morir todos. Cienes de veces.


----------



## J-Z (9 Ene 2015)

Si oportunidad de la ostia, con el euro que ha robado Botina.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (9 Ene 2015)

Ya pierde un 4,5%.


----------



## FranR (9 Ene 2015)

Que caída más tonta ::


----------



## Namreir (9 Ene 2015)

Pues con lo buena inversion que es no me lo puedo de entender

Santander pagará 0,40 euros de dividendo en 2015 (6,25% de rentabilidad)


----------



## J-Z (9 Ene 2015)

Pal fran.

Pongase unos niveles o digame el foro private ese.


----------



## Montegrifo (9 Ene 2015)

La jeta de esta peña no tiene límites, ¡ojito! que no es coña la noticia

Ana Botn escribe a los accionistas para darles las gracias - Expansin.com

edito para decir que yo sí que tengo "geta"


----------



## Topongo (9 Ene 2015)

Montegrifo dijo:


> La geta de esta peña no tiene límites, ¡ojito! que no es coña la noticia
> http://www.expansion.com/2015/01/09/empresas/banca/1420810146.html



Oiga pero permitirles suscribir a precio amigo :no::no::no:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (9 Ene 2015)

Hoy es un día histórico...


----------



## Montegrifo (9 Ene 2015)

Joder! yo soy uno de esos accionistas con sus santanderes para la jubilación a los que les han metido el bocado así por la cara, y encima me llega una carta de la tiparraca esta dándome las gracias, y es que la utilizo como mecha del cóctel molotov que estrello contra la primera oficina del san que me encuentre


----------



## Namreir (9 Ene 2015)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Joder! yo soy uno de esos accionistas con sus santanderes para la jubilación a los que les han metido el bocado así por la cara, y encima me llega una carta de la tiparraca esta dándome las gracias, y es que la utilizo como mecha del cóctel molotov que estrello contra la primera oficina del san que me encuentre



La siguiente vez haran la ampliacion condescuento del 30% y tal. 

Algunos empezais a enteraros que las empresas NO son de los accionistas, los accionistas pintan una mierda.


----------



## erpako (9 Ene 2015)

erpako dijo:


> Oportunidad en SAN EN 5,81



No dirán que no lo avisé.


----------



## erpako (9 Ene 2015)

Mejor lo dejamos para otro momento...:S


----------



## Malvender (9 Ene 2015)




----------



## Krim (9 Ene 2015)

Joder, el SAN ha hundido el solito el IBEX. Que puta majadería....van casi 400M de acciones en movimiento. 

A ver en que queda todo esto, porque, a todo esto, los mercados caen mucho pero tampoco veo que se estén matando a vender, SAN aparte...en una de estas, todo es un "recompro un 15% más barato".


----------



## Tono (9 Ene 2015)

Ya casi se puede poner el -5% certified. 

La Botín ha demostrado tener más peligro que Grecia, Ucrania, Putin y la bajada del petróleo todos juntos. 



Montegrifo dijo:


> Joder! yo soy uno de esos accionistas con sus santanderes para la jubilación a los que les han metido el bocado así por la cara, y encima me llega una carta de la tiparraca esta dándome las gracias, y es que la utilizo como mecha del cóctel molotov que estrello contra la primera oficina del san que me encuentre



Ha sido una jugada muy fea, una encerrona en toda regla. 

Consejo personal: cobra tranquilamente los dos dividendos del 2014 que restan y tómatelo con paciencia. No se te ocurra vender en pánico, no hay un problema por fundamentales que impida subir de nuevo al valor. Más bien al contrario. 
Las cosas no son como empiezan, si no como acaban.


----------



## Adicto (9 Ene 2015)

keinur dijo:


> Si, los _fundamentales_ son... que _fundamentalmente_ la banca está quebrada. De facto. Otra cosa es que nos quieran destapar el fregao poco a poco, y pintar a la mona de seda.



No te preocupes, que el concepto de quiebra cuando se trata de bancos es sólo metafórico… paga el Estado. Y los Estados no pueden "quebrar", sólo hacen un simpa y aquí paz y después gloria.


----------



## Tono (9 Ene 2015)

keinur dijo:


> Si, los _fundamentales_ son... que _fundamentalmente_ la banca está quebrada. De facto. Otra cosa es que nos quieran destapar el fregao poco a poco, y pintar a la mona de seda.




'De facto' todos nacemos para morir, incluso los bancos.

El fregao ya está más que destapao.

La mona no se pinta, se viste de seda.

No por más repetir los mantras de siempre, se tiene más razón. 

Este hilo es para ver oportunidades y sacar beneficio de los movimientos de la bolsa. 
Si lo que usté quiere decir es que SAN no va a recuperar la cotización previa a la ampliación, así debería expresarlo y no con un simplón ''nos vamos todos a tomar por culo''. Eso déjelo para los hilos madmaxistas que inundan el general.

No le quepa duda que día que el SAN quiebre, la bolsa será el menor de sus problemas.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ene 2015)

mantenemos largos con tres cullons , hemos visto minimos y tendremos subidon para el vencimiento :bla:

bueno chavales hasta el lunes .


----------



## Namreir (9 Ene 2015)

Hay que aprender a vivir en deflacion, en un pais donde las casas cada dia valen menos, un pais en el que cada año nacen menos niños, un pais donde cada mes hay menos familias, mirad al este


----------



## Montegrifo (9 Ene 2015)

Agradezco los consejos pero creo que no me he expresado bien, hablaba en sentido figurado, que si yo fuera uno de esos accionistas... Desde la conga bankiera que tanto disfrutamos no me llama el sector bancario jespañol, eso si, con un par de días más como el de hoy me empiezo a pensar si echar la caña de pescar


----------



## bertok (9 Ene 2015)

Gráfico de SAN


----------



## Adicto (9 Ene 2015)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Agradezco los consejos pero creo que no me he expresado bien, hablaba en sentido figurado, que si yo fuera uno de esos accionistas... Desde la conga bankiera que tanto disfrutamos no me llama el sector bancario jespañol, eso si, con un par de días más como el de hoy me empiezo a pensar si echar la caña de pescar



¿Si fueras accionista qué? El SAN ha estado más baja. Además un 15% no hace daño, lo que si hace daño es un 50% en 7 años.


----------



## Montegrifo (9 Ene 2015)

Adicto dijo:


> ¿Si fueras accionista qué? El SAN ha estado más baja. Además un 15% no hace daño, lo que si hace daño es un 50% en 7 años.



hacía referencia a mi comentario anterior, simplemente una confusión


----------



## Robopoli (9 Ene 2015)

Saludos Troles, Antitroles, Protroles, Gatroles y gente de bien.
El Ibex está para meterle una entradita con stop en 9.600 si se es stopero o dejarlo ahí un tiempecito si se es largoplacishhhhta.
Buen finde!


----------



## Namreir (9 Ene 2015)

Yo esperaria a ver que pasa con el QE, si al final se confirma que solo van a comprar bonos con la triple A, preveo tiempos jodidos en hispanistania.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (9 Ene 2015)

*vaaaamos, buen finde !!!*


----------



## Rcn7 (10 Ene 2015)

Rcn7 dijo:


> Esperando las SAN por debajo de los 6€...






muertoviviente dijo:


> ganas de cerrar cortos aumentando :8:



Vaya owned te has llevado, no? jajaja la esperaba para dentro de unos días, pero al final ha sido hoy mismo... la próxima vuelves a meter el nas


----------



## h2o ras (10 Ene 2015)




----------



## docjones (10 Ene 2015)

AnaPa, te has ganado mi voto negativo en todos los puntos del día de la próxima junta. Que ya se que de nada vale, pero al menos, derecho al pataleo.

Lo del dividendo, me la trae al pairo, que al fin y al cabo se descuenta. Pero la ampliación a institucionales y con descuento ha sido una puñalada trapera a los minoritarios. Y encima, con cartitas...


----------



## Namreir (10 Ene 2015)

docjones dijo:


> AnaPa, te has ganado mi voto negativo en todos los puntos del día de la próxima junta. Que ya se que de nada vale, pero al menos, derecho al pataleo.
> 
> Lo del dividendo, me la trae al pairo, que al fin y al cabo se descuenta. Pero la ampliación a institucionales y con descuento ha sido una puñalada trapera a los minoritarios. Y encima, con cartitas...



Por ejemplo, podria haber ampliado 1 accion nueva por cada accion antigua por 0,7 euros, y ademas habria sacado mas pasta.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ene 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

empezamos la semana de vencimientos con el ojo puesto en el gap 10800 :fiufiu:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 Ene 2015)

h2o ras dijo:


>



:::
¿Esos trajes son a medida?...para matar al sastre. Tanta pasta para nada.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ene 2015)

Cerramos larguitos que dejamos abiertos desde el viernes 10810 en 10800 perdemos pipas y volvemos a los cortos con tres cullons :no:

---------- Post added 12-ene-2015 at 09:13 ----------

el pezkeñin esta cruzando rio :rolleye:


----------



## sr.anus (12 Ene 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> :::
> ¿Esos trajes son a medida?...para matar al sastre. Tanta pasta para nada.



Eso mismo pense yo, sobretodo el de la derecha parece de los payaos de la tele


----------



## LCIRPM (12 Ene 2015)

FranR dijo:


> Que caída más tonta ::



Podía haber sido peor, esa se levanta. Lo del Santander, como excusa para el IBEX no está mal, pero el Eurostoxx también pegó un buen barrigazo.
Hay que tener los ojos abiertos (menos el tercero :8: ) hasta el 22, va a haber meneos según lo que vaya filtrándose sobre el QUE o no QE.

Personalmente creo que en esta situación los recortes son oportunidades. Europa tiene que coger el relevo en algún momento, pero no creo que sea ahora, el euro ya se devalúa sin necesidad de crear billetitos.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ene 2015)

el subidon es inminente pero creo que dejaremos una mecha que llegara a los 9350 ienso:


----------



## Namreir (12 Ene 2015)

keinur dijo:


> Son de esperars tímidas subidas hasta el 14, que sale la sentencia del tribunal europeo sobre el QE. Distribuyendo papel y atrapando gacetillas. Probablemente la sentencia sea negativa, y de ahí al 22 y a las elecciones del 25, caídas gordas.
> 
> Lo veo más fácil por debajo de 9.000 que por encima de 10.000 a final de mes.



Esos jueces no tienen pelotas para hacer una sentencia negativa.


----------



## Seren (12 Ene 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Hay que aprender a vivir en deflacion, en un pais donde las casas cada dia valen menos, un pais en el que cada año nacen menos niños, un pais donde cada mes hay menos familias, mirad al este



La comparación con japón ya no es válida, ya que la cotización del euro la han relajado bastante. Como una vez expliqué en gráficas el Nikkei en dolares siempre ha sido levemente alcista.

En cambio el Ibex hoy dia en dolares esta realmente barato, sobre todo si lo comparamos con el SP que esta casi en máximos. El Dax también esta a años luz del ibex.


----------



## Tono (12 Ene 2015)

docjones dijo:


> AnaPa, te has ganado mi voto negativo en todos los puntos del día de la próxima junta. Que ya se que de nada vale, pero al menos, derecho al pataleo.
> 
> Lo del dividendo, me la trae al pairo, que al fin y al cabo se descuenta. Pero la ampliación a institucionales y con descuento ha sido una puñalada trapera a los minoritarios. Y encima, con cartitas...




Yo no me quejaría tanto, o al menos lo haría con la boca chica 

Visto quien ha sido la gente que ha entrado en la ampliación.... y si se descuenta el 3,3% que subía el SAN el día que se suspendió la cotización y lo que sube hoy, más lo que subirá mañana a priori, parece que no ha bajado más que la media del sector bancario en lo que va de año (POP y SAB han bajado más por ejemplo)
Como recupere rápido el descuento del dividendo de mañana puede ser el valor estrella del semestre.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ene 2015)

se sigue hundiendo el petrolio :Aplauso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 Ene 2015)

Se acaba de hundir el chiringuito. ¿Qué pasó? O más bien ¿Cuál es la excusa ahora?


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ene 2015)

el vix ha cerrado el gap que tenia por arriba pero por como tiene el macd en diario , diria que se va a ir muy parriba ienso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 Ene 2015)

keinur dijo:


> USA rojo. Brent Rojo. Oro verde.



Culos rojos.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ene 2015)

9350 es el punto de giro , todos preparidos , el que avisa no es traidor :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ene 2015)

keinur dijo:


> El guano nunca estuvo tan cerca...



cuidadin porque tenemos un gap en 10800 y el vencimiento esta cerca , ademas el 22 QE europedo :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 12-ene-2015 at 16:08 ----------

cerramos cortos 9800 en 9710 y abrimos largos


----------



## Ghost hunter (12 Ene 2015)

Le han metido un buen mazazo sin venir a cuento para rebotar ahora un poquito......... está interesante el tema


----------



## erpako (12 Ene 2015)

Jodó el IBEX, cómo aguanta!!!.::

---------- Post added 12-ene-2015 at 16:36 ----------

Ese Soros, que empuje, que empuje!!!.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ene 2015)

vamos que nos vamos chavales , destino gap 10800 para el vencimiento o para el 22 :Baile:

el poder del drogas te obliga ibex :no:


----------



## Seren (12 Ene 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vamos que nos vamos chavales , destino gap 10800 para el vencimiento o para el 22 :Baile:
> 
> el poder del drogas te obliga ibex :no:



¿y entonces el dax tambien a 10800, y el SP a 2200?

Eso o es que el SAN solito va a recuperar lo que perdio en la ampliación?


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ene 2015)

se esta confirmando el triangulo simetrico aunque un pelin distinto ienso:

---------- Post added 12-ene-2015 at 17:00 ----------

alta probabilidad de gap al alza para mañana 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Ene 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

parece que no hay gap :o

mantenemos largos con tres cullons :no:

---------- Post added 13-ene-2015 at 09:18 ----------

Cerramos larguitos de ayer 10710 en 10830 y abrimos cortos :Baile:

---------- Post added 13-ene-2015 at 09:45 ----------

cerramos cortos en 9795 y abrimos largos de nuevo 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Ene 2015)

cerramos larguito en 9880 y abrimos cortos , esta es la zona que hay que romper pa seguir hacia arriba ienso:


----------



## Krim (13 Ene 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos larguito en 9880 y abrimos cortos , esta es la zona que hay que romper pa seguir hacia arriba ienso:



Has cerrado ya? Es que quería entrar pero contigo dentro, no hay huevos....

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## torrefacto (13 Ene 2015)

vaya ostiazos Portugal Telecom, quién fue el forero que compró??


Saludos.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Ene 2015)

haciendo leña del arbol caido he chavalin :fiufiu:

el gacelon aprendera a no fiarse de los fundamentales , aprendera o palmara en el intento :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Ene 2015)

ahora debe darse la vuelta para ir a buscar los 9350 entre hoy y mañana , en caso contrario el rally alcista en busca del gap 10800 habra comenzado ienso:

el hilo en segunda pagina , volved troles :ouch:

---------- Post added 13-ene-2015 at 17:07 ----------

cerramos cortos 9880 en 9955 :: y cargamos largos con mas apalancamiento , el brutal rally alcista ha comenzado :no:


----------



## Krim (13 Ene 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahora debe darse la vuelta para ir a buscar los 9350 entre hoy y mañana , en caso contrario el rally alcista en busca del gap 10800 habra comenzado ienso:
> 
> el hilo en segunda pagina , volved troles :ouch:
> 
> ...



Por fin! Dentro corto en 9965 .


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Ene 2015)

Krim dijo:


> Por fin! Dentro corto en 9965 .



alta probabilidad de gap al alza para mañana :fiufiu:


----------



## ... (13 Ene 2015)

torrefacto dijo:


> vaya ostiazos Portugal Telecom, quién fue el forero que compró??
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Presente.

Compré a 0,8 y ha cerrado hoy a 0,7. Sin tragedias. A estos precios ya nadie vende, y el día 22 se toman decisiones importantes. Como voy a largo no me preocupan los velotes que hagan al manipularla, el valor real de la acción es superior a 4 euros y no tengo prisa porque es un dinero que no necesito.

P.D.: Bestinver sigue dentro y estos sí que entraron a 4 pavos.


----------



## Krim (13 Ene 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> alta probabilidad de gap al alza para mañana :fiufiu:



Sí bueno. Con +60 pipos en el trade, disculpe usted que eso no me preocupe .


----------



## elpatatero (13 Ene 2015)

Ponemos largos en la bola de vestrynge con tres cullons ienso:


----------



## bertok (13 Ene 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> alta probabilidad de gap al alza para mañana :fiufiu:



Te veo en la misma forma de siempre.

Apuestas por gap al alza y el after ya muestra -200 pipos hasta 9753.

)))))


----------



## Namreir (13 Ene 2015)

Las materias primas han muerto

https://www.google.com/finance?cid=697030


----------



## bertok (13 Ene 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Las materias primas han muerto
> 
> https://www.google.com/finance?cid=697030



chacho, una gozada de acción )))


----------



## Namreir (13 Ene 2015)

Me da que tenemos quiebra de fondo de inversion especializado en materias primas, como se mueve todo, hay miedo, se palpa.


----------



## mpbk (13 Ene 2015)

... dijo:


> Presente.
> 
> Compré a 0,8 y ha cerrado hoy a 0,7. Sin tragedias. A estos precios ya nadie vende, y el día 22 se toman decisiones importantes. Como voy a largo no me preocupan los velotes que hagan al manipularla, el valor real de la acción es superior a 4 euros y no tengo prisa porque es un dinero que no necesito.
> 
> P.D.: Bestinver sigue dentro y estos sí que entraron a 4 pavos.



yo compré a 0.9 y vendí a 1.6


----------



## Krim (13 Ene 2015)

Vaaa, fuera con 150 pipos, me conformo.

Gloria al Dios Felino de la Bolsa

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (14 Ene 2015)

Como ya aviso el jato ayer...gap al alza inverso.

Mis arcelores....


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Ene 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

el rally alcista ha comenzado , destino gap 10800 :Baile: 

avise ? mmm creo que si ::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (14 Ene 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> el rally alcista ha comenzado , destino gap 10800 :Baile:
> 
> avise ? mmm creo que si ::



Avisó a su manera.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Ene 2015)

si ya , fueron los gringos que por una vez hicieron lo que tenian que hacer , el macd del vix no consiguio cortar a la baja y se fue parriba de nuevo :ouch:

pense que los gringos caerian y entonces aplique el sentimiento contrario muertovivientista , gran error :o

pero bueno el vencimiento esta a la vuelta de la esquina y el 22 tambien 

---------- Post added 14-ene-2015 at 10:39 ----------

amonos alcistillas :Baile:


----------



## inversobres (14 Ene 2015)

Este hilo es como el potro de vallecas, un quiero y no puedo de tres cojones.

Que pena.

El ibex va a alcanzar cotas pre-santander con o sin el, el que decia el otro dia que no... al rojo vivo.

Menuda cuadrilla de gaiteros.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Ene 2015)

gap 10800 chaval , ahi dejo eso :rolleye:


----------



## inversobres (14 Ene 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> gap 10800 chaval , ahi dejo eso :rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Ene 2015)

maricon culeao 

y que tal inver , como lo vez , el mercado digo ? ienso:


----------



## Robopoli (14 Ene 2015)

El Euro siguiendo su camino a los infiernos :baba:
Antes de verano paridad?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (14 Ene 2015)

Robopoli dijo:


> El Euro siguiendo su camino a los infiernos :baba:
> Antes de verano paridad?



Maridad, que hay que usar un lenguaje no sexista. :rolleye:


----------



## Krim (14 Ene 2015)

Robopoli dijo:


> El Euro siguiendo su camino a los infiernos :baba:
> Antes de verano paridad?



Si el Euro va a los infiernos ¿Cómo se llama el destino del rublo? ::


----------



## Robopoli (14 Ene 2015)

Y los bitcoins!!! Que pasa con los bitcoins!!


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (14 Ene 2015)

En 6000 lo espero impaciente..


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (14 Ene 2015)

Alaaaaa. A tomar por culo. Menudas vueltas que da esto...Otro día de fiesta.


----------



## Suculum (14 Ene 2015)

Que ha pasado para que se diera la vuelta todo ?


----------



## Snowball (14 Ene 2015)

Suculum dijo:


> Que ha pasado para que se diera la vuelta todo ?



Malos datos de beneficios para JP MORGAN y venta de minoristas en USA.

Reanudación combates en Donbass (los ukros tienes preparaos 21 pepinos balísticos para dejar arrasao Donestk)


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (14 Ene 2015)

Snowball dijo:


> Malos datos de beneficios para JP MORGAN y venta de minoristas en USA.
> 
> Reanudación combates en Donbass (los ukros tienes preparaos 21 pepinos balísticos para dejar arrasao Donestk)



Joder...Grecia, Ucrania, Podemos, el euro,...A este paso la puta realidad no nos va a permitir a los honrados inversores ganar pasta sin hacer nada.


----------



## Seren (14 Ene 2015)

Yo sigo sin ver que se termine de romper el soporte del euro-dolar, durante mas de una década ha sido infranqueable. Y en tres veces evitado por la FED ante la presion a la que se ve sometida la economia americana en estos niveles. Veremos si esta si es la buena...


----------



## Robopoli (14 Ene 2015)

Parece que no va a llegar la sangre al río hoy. 
En mi opinión hasta que no empiecen a salir resultados a cascoporro no sabremos que dirección cogerá esto.


----------



## Krim (14 Ene 2015)

Robopoli dijo:


> Parece que no va a llegar la sangre al río hoy.
> En mi opinión hasta que no empiecen a salir resultados a cascoporro no sabremos que dirección cogerá esto.



Hombre, en líneas generales el IBEX está tomando una pinta mu mala. No me voy a poner a pronosticar los 8 miles, pero me da que la siguiente semana va a seguir lloviendo mierda y palmamos los 9500. Eso sí, el troleo es infinito, y te cascan 200 puntos parriba con la minga.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Ene 2015)

Mantenemos largos con tres cullons :no:


----------



## hombre-mosca (14 Ene 2015)

Buenas, 

Paso a desearles un buen año nuevo, que hayan tendido unas buenas navidades y desearles que no les hagan ninguna pillada en este 2015 que parece que va a ser interesante!!!



muertoviviente dijo:


> Mantenemos largos con tres cullons :no:



MR. Minino, como se salten esos 1966 que tienen señalados en el esepe muy rapido, le van a saltar los stops hasta a usteh


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (14 Ene 2015)

Lo de las anarosas es flipante. Va a perder el dolar por acción.


----------



## Namreir (14 Ene 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Lo de las anarosas es flipante. Va a perder el dolar por acción.



No entiendo como siguen el positivo, si la teneis vended, es mejor perder 90 que 100.

Esa cosa esta quebrada.


----------



## elpatatero (14 Ene 2015)

Hagan los deberes ,no tengan deudas, los pangapechopalomistas seran sacrificados en el altar del guano.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Ene 2015)

Señor Papero veo que hay que ascenderle al grado de gacelon


----------



## elpatatero (14 Ene 2015)

Callese y compre bitcońos.


----------



## Namreir (14 Ene 2015)

MV, eres bueno, peri tienes una extraña mania gacelil de quedarte pillado a cierre de mercado.


----------



## Robopoli (14 Ene 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> No entiendo como siguen el positivo, si la teneis vended, es mejor perder 90 que 100.
> 
> Esa cosa esta quebrada.



Ná! Está girando! Lo que pasa es que es como los trailers de 50 metros. Necesita mucho vuelo para hacerlo inocho:


----------



## elpatatero (14 Ene 2015)

Pepinazo en el petrolio con tres cullons :baile:


----------



## sarkweber (14 Ene 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Como ya aviso el jato ayer...gap al alza inverso.
> 
> Mis arcelores....



 ArcelorMittal emite 750 millones en deuda a siete años

LUXEMBURGO, 14 (EUROPA PRESS)

ArcelorMittal ha cerrado una emisión de títulos de deuda con vencimiento a siete años por importe de 750 millones de euros y un interés del 3,125%, informó la compañía.

La siderúrgica precisó que esta emisión forma parte de su programa mayorista de emisiones de deuda a medio plazo, cuyo importe previsto alcanza los 3.000 millones de euros.

ARCELORMITTAL (MT.AM)(MTS.MC)informó de que destinará los fondos obtenidos a través de esta operación a los propósitos generales de la empresa.

Leer más: Economía/Empresas.- ArcelorMittal emite 750 millones en deuda a siete años - elEconomista.es Economía/Empresas.- ArcelorMittal emite 750 millones en deuda a siete años - elEconomista.es

Economía/Empresas.- ArcelorMittal emite 750 millones en deuda a siete años - elEconomista.es


----------



## feliponII (15 Ene 2015)

Bueno pues llevo tiempo sin pasar por aqui ... pero ya que estamos aprovecho para acordarme de la mama de la *Botinica *... vaya charraná que ha hecho a todo dios de los chiquitillos que estabamos metio en *SAN*... como borregicos con los divis ... :: :: :: :: :: ::

En fin si me engañas una vez es tu culpa, pero si me engañas dos es mia ... 

bueno pues na a la paz de dios


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ene 2015)

Guanos días gacelillas 

Se esta cocinando un gap al alza muy rico .


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Ene 2015)

Me cago en la puta. No funcionan las gráficos avanzados de Investing.com Español - Finanzas, Forex y Bolsa de Valores. Piden un código de no se que pollez...con lo que me gustaba a mi hacer rayas y bolingers de esos que nunca se cumplen. :´(

Buenos días.

Vamos Zelticas a por los 3 euros. Hoy toca joder.
De las arcelores ya ni hablo...


---------- Post added 15-ene-2015 at 08:59 ----------




feliponII dijo:


> Bueno pues llevo tiempo sin pasar por aqui ... pero ya que estamos aprovecho para acordarme de la mama de la *Botinica *... vaya charraná que ha hecho a todo dios de los chiquitillos que estabamos metio en *SAN*... como borregicos con los divis ... :: :: :: :: :: ::
> 
> En fin si me engañas una vez es tu culpa, pero si me engañas dos es mia ...
> 
> bueno pues na a la paz de dios



Pues mira lo que dice este...

Santander sube el dividendo, no lo baja - Blogs de Información privilegiada

Y se queda tan pancho...


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ene 2015)

lol , menos es mas :8:

---------- Post added 15-ene-2015 at 09:22 ----------

para los bajistillas mas sera menos :rolleye:

mantened largos hasta el 22 por lo menos


----------



## davinci (15 Ene 2015)

Buenos días.

¿Alguien solvente que pueda comentar lo que sucede con NATRA? Se va arriba, hay sobrecompra, pero sigue arriba.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Ene 2015)

Ya funciona los "gráficos interactivos" de Investing.

He hecho unas directrices y no me dicen nada. Me espero a ver que dice el gato.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ene 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Ya funciona los "gráficos interactivos" de Investing.
> 
> He hecho unas directrices y no me dicen nada. Me espero a ver que dice el gato.



Pa luego hacer lo contrario y forrarte sin dar ni golpe :o

nos iremos a cerrar el gap 10800 , fijate como el macd en diario del eurostoxxx50 esta a punto de cortar al alza


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Ene 2015)

¿Que pasó? Pedazo velote ¿Vamos a morir todos? ¿Cienes de veces tal vez?

350 puntos en un plis plas. Menuda encualda.::


----------



## Topongo (15 Ene 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿Que pasó? Pedazo velote ¿Vamos a morir todos? ¿Cienes de veces tal vez?
> 
> 350 puntos en un plis plas. Menuda encualda.::



Gato, largos...=::

Mis condolencias por sus arcelores...


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ene 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿Que pasó? Pedazo velote ¿Vamos a morir todos? ¿Cienes de veces tal vez?
> 
> 350 puntos en un plis plas. Menuda encualda.::



Es el despioje antes del rally , Non abbiate paura:Baile:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Ene 2015)

Creo que es esto.

*Suiza recorta los tipos de interés al -0,75% y acaba con el suelo oficial del franco*

Que vaivenes.


----------



## juanfer (15 Ene 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Creo que es esto.
> 
> *Suiza recorta los tipos de interés al -0,75% y acaba con el suelo oficial del franco*
> 
> Que vaivenes.



Paso a saludar.

Por eso son velas en el forex.

Aunque la semana que viene promete ser apasionante también.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ene 2015)

ya despiojados , subiremos como un cohete


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ene 2015)

la probabilidad de gap al alza para mañana es altisima ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ene 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Es el despioje antes del rally , Non abbiate paura:Baile:



MV se quotea a si mismo :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ene 2015)

bueno señores , la jornada a terminado con un martillo de manual , espero gap al alza para mañana dia de vencimiento y continuidad alcista 

el troleo no se va a acabar , aunque me tenga que trolear a mi mismo :no:


----------



## Ajetreo (15 Ene 2015)

Hola mismo... ¿Que tal el plimo?


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Ene 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

llegamos al jran dia de los vencimientos , parece que no lo han dejado caer precisamente por los vencimientos , cuidado pues ienso:

los gringos estan erre que erre con el guano , me temo que arrastraran al mundo en su caida , mundo bursatil claro , a alguno se le puso dura he ? 

un hola para ustec tambien ajetreos , el plimo ande andara , hasta ahora no se de quien es multi :o


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Ene 2015)

Todo son excusa de mierda para que mis Zeltias no superen los 3 euros, joer.

Buenos dias.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Ene 2015)

Cerramos largos que teniamos desde el miercoles 9950 en 10015 y abrimos cortos con tres cullons :no:

---------- Post added 16-ene-2015 at 09:35 ----------

cerramos cortitos en 9970 y cargamos largos de nuevo :Baile:


----------



## Mr. Blonde (16 Ene 2015)

*morning!*


La CNMV suspende la cotización bursátil de Amadeus tras la salida de Air France


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Ene 2015)

Esto no tira...como dirian los horteras de los ejpertos, hacen falta "catalizadores"


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Ene 2015)

Droga es lo que hace falta , digalo todo :rolleye:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Ene 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Droga es lo que hace falta , digalo todo :rolleye:



Droga del Droghi.


----------



## dj-mesa (16 Ene 2015)

el 25 de Enero deberá ser el festín del guano con las elecciones griegas, no? [Habría que ir tomar posiciones, mucho Q3, Suiza y gaitas veo....Grecia, esa es la clave de todo y por todo]...26 de Enero...ese día sera recordado


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Ene 2015)

mantenemos largos a la espera de la rica dronja que nos suministrara el spaghetti :Baile:

---------- Post added 16-ene-2015 at 12:30 ----------

vamos a darle una oportunidad al guano , cerramos larguito 9970 en 10020 y cargamos cortos


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Ene 2015)

esta claro que los 10k son resistencia ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Ene 2015)

cerramos cortos 10020 en 9930 :baba: y abrimos largos :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Ene 2015)

cerramos largos en 10030 y abrimos cortos que pienso mantener abierto to el finde :no:

bueno chavales se acabo la semana de vencimiento , a pasar buen finde :Baile:


----------



## Topongo (16 Ene 2015)

Buen finde jato!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Seren (16 Ene 2015)

Madre mia el Dax sacando ya 150 puntos al Ibex y en máximos históricos. 

Al ibex se la trae floja que el euro halla abaratado. En dolares debe estar casi tan bajo como en los peores momentos de la crisis. La botín se habra forrado eso sí...


----------



## inversobres (16 Ene 2015)

Gaitas por todos lados, tirori...

Pollo sin cabeza y el dax saboreando euros frescos que valen menos que colhogar.

Paranoides.

---------- Post added 16-ene-2015 at 17:58 ----------

Carpato dice que como el dax supera maximos 2014 crea obsesion con QE. Chico, subrnomal es poco para ti. Tonto a paladas y candidato a gaitero.

Das pena con tu humo con sabor a mierda bolsistica, puto interesado anormal.

La QE de ser ha de ser coordinada, suiza ha dado el paso, aun faltan actores.


----------



## Krim (16 Ene 2015)

Vaya. Si es verdad lo q creo ver, RIP bajadas. Cuando se me baje la botella de vino y tal.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Blonde (16 Ene 2015)

Vendo a primera hora unas BME que me quedaron sin cuadrar de la última venta.. y zas! disparada ::::::

*f#ck!*


Bueno olvidémonos que es viernes!


----------



## J-Z (16 Ene 2015)

Poneos unos fundamencacas de PTC o que.


----------



## Nogan (16 Ene 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mantenemos largos a la espera de la rica dronja que nos suministrara el spaghetti :Baile:
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-ene-2015 at 12:30 ----------
> 
> vamos a darle una oportunidad al guano , cerramos larguito 9970 en 10020 y cargamos cortos



Dos preguntas muy tontas (y por favor no se ofenda).

Son operaciones reales las que canta?
Que broker utiliza?

Por que nunca superan el 1%, las comisiones se deben comer todo.

Thanks


----------



## hombre-mosca (18 Ene 2015)

Bueno, con 51 mensajes es logico que se haga esas preguntas, pero hacen falta muchas mas para entender a MV, dicen las malas lenguas que con menos de 50.000 no se empieza a vislumbrar la luz al fin del tunel de la idiosincracia esoterica minina y unica, que no etilica, de MV!!!!. Algunos intentan explicarlo, pero todo son especulaciones

Fibonacci lo dijo claramente: "Mis series son cuasi-infinitas, y terminan exactamente en un 'maximo = MV - Alpha', siendo Alpha un numero irracional tendiente a cero".
Elliot dijo "MV es el elemento distorsionador de una Onda perfecta para que se jodx"
Los leones lo intentan explicar diciendo "MV es todo aquello que queda en una barrida donde ya no hay gacelas"
Las gacelas "MV es lo unico que sobrevive SIEMPRE a un ataque leoncio"
Los MM "MV es la unica gacela que siempre acaba con beneficio 0, tras pagar nuestras comisiones".
Los misticos bursatiles "Velad y orad, para entrar en el conosimiento de la fed; el espíritu está dispuesto, pero la carne es débil... y el papertrading es flexible"
Chuck Norris "MV es el unico punto que no alcanza una patada giratoria, y por ello sobrevive"
Trolls "MV es lo unico indigerible por un Troll en todo hinterneh, miles de Trolls han muerto en el intento".
Programadores en la bolsa "Que MV tenga SP=0 es programable, pero como programar SL=Infinito?"
Hasta FranR tiene a MV como constante en su formula magica caza-niveles.
Los foreros "Biejos" de burbuja "Cuando el hilo de HVEI35 desaparezca, MV estara todavia alli y no habra dado un thanks!!!"

Y como no, alguien que lo conoce y que no puede faltar aqui

Plimo del jato "aaaayyyy pliiiiiimo, mira lo que te dise el flanele. Voy a llamá a los otros plimos para arrasar a toos los singones que se están metiendo contigo."




Nogan dijo:


> Dos preguntas muy tontas (y por favor no se ofenda).
> 
> Son operaciones reales las que canta?
> Que broker utiliza?
> ...


----------



## Topongo (18 Ene 2015)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Bueno, con 51 mensajes es logico que se haga esas preguntas, pero hacen falta muchas mas para entender a MV, dicen las malas lenguas que con menos de 50.000 no se empieza a vislumbrar la luz al fin del tunel de la idiosincracia esoterica minina y unica, que no etilica, de MV!!!!. Algunos intentan explicarlo, pero todo son especulaciones
> 
> Fibonacci lo dijo claramente: "Mis series son cuasi-infinitas, y terminan exactamente en un 'maximo = MV - Alpha', siendo Alpha un numero irracional tendiente a cero".
> Elliot dijo "MV es el elemento distorsionador de una Onda perfecta para que se jodx"
> ...



Sublime

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Namreir (18 Ene 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos largos en 10030 y abrimos cortos que pienso mantener abierto to el finde :no:
> 
> bueno chavales se acabo la semana de vencimiento , a pasar buen finde :Baile:



Venga jato, reconocelo, juegas con dinero de monopoli, nadie en su sano juicio se queda entrampado con posiciones apalancadas en medio de un finde.

---------- Post added 18-ene-2015 at 15:15 ----------

Y llevas 80 puntitos perdidos.


----------



## Plimo del jato (18 Ene 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> llegamos al jran dia de los vencimientos , parece que no lo han dejado caer precisamente por los vencimientos , cuidado pues ienso:
> 
> ...



Plimo, ere un julai







Jato marica no caza ratones, wey


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ene 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

empezamos la semana que sin duda sera la jran semana del drogas , tenemos macd en diario a punto de cortar al alza en el ibex , esta claro que por lo menos terminaremos cerrando el gap 10800 antes de volver a caer ienso:

bueno , veo que han estado diciendo cosas buenas de un servidor , la historia de MV es larga , todo comenzo cuando la tierra era una nebulosa de polvos y de aquellos polvos , ya me entendeis


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (19 Ene 2015)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Bueno, con 51 mensajes es logico que se haga esas preguntas, pero hacen falta muchas mas para entender a MV, dicen las malas lenguas que con menos de 50.000 no se empieza a vislumbrar la luz al fin del tunel de la idiosincracia esoterica minina y unica, que no etilica, de MV!!!!. Algunos intentan explicarlo, pero todo son especulaciones
> 
> Fibonacci lo dijo claramente: "Mis series son cuasi-infinitas, y terminan exactamente en un 'maximo = MV - Alpha', siendo Alpha un numero irracional tendiente a cero".
> Elliot dijo "MV es el elemento distorsionador de una Onda perfecta para que se jodx"
> ...



JAJAJA.

Buenso dias. Si china nos lo permité hoy mis zeltiñas deberían superar los 3 euros.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ene 2015)

cerramos cortos 10030 en 10090 :: y abrimos largos con tres cullons :no:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (19 Ene 2015)

Pos yo creo que llebamos en una lateral asqueroso desde hace ya mas de una año con 9700/9500 de mínimo y 11000/11200 de máximo. Al Droghi y a Grecia el chilibex le esperara cerca de uno de estos dos niveles. Parece más lógico el 9700, estamos cerca...


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ene 2015)

El ibex esta dibujando un triangulo simetrico de manual , cerraremos el gap 10800 y de vuelta pabajo a la alcista del triangulito , sera un compra con el rumor vende con la noticia de manual ienso:


----------



## Plimo del jato (19 Ene 2015)




----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (19 Ene 2015)

Venga zeltiñas, dadme euriños. :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ene 2015)

Ya solo falta que aparezca el maricon culeao de vivomuriente :ouch:


----------



## adek (19 Ene 2015)

Buenas. Estoy dándole vueltas a entrar en REN (psi20) para largo. ¿Cómo la ven a estos precios? Se agradecen opiniones. Saludos


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ene 2015)

cuidado gacelerio , el gap 3250 del eurostoxxx50 esta a punto de cerrarse ienso:

---------- Post added 19-ene-2015 at 15:35 ----------

cerramos largos 10090 en 10175 y abrimos cortos , parece que no quieren cerrar el gap del eurostoxxx50 3250 se estan quedando en la orilla ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ene 2015)

segunda pagina :ouch: 

cerramos cortitos 10175 en 10155 sacamos pa pipas y cargamos largos , los gringos seguro que suben ienso:

la segunda pagina hace llorar al niño MV :S


----------



## J-Z (19 Ene 2015)

A PTC cuando había que entrar? a 20 cent?

---------- Post added 19-ene-2015 at 19:02 ----------




adek dijo:


> Buenas. Estoy dándole vueltas a entrar en REN (psi20) para largo. ¿Cómo la ven a estos precios? Se agradecen opiniones. Saludos



Sin tener ni puta idea del valor, hoy ha subido con volumen, pinta bien.


----------



## sarkweber (19 Ene 2015)

Alpha Natural Resources, Inc. (ANR)

1.13 -0.06(-5.04%) NYSE 

Quotes for ANR, Interactive - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## Robopoli (19 Ene 2015)

sarkweber dijo:


> Alpha Natural Resources, Inc. (ANR)
> 
> 1.13 -0.06(-5.04%) NYSE
> 
> Quotes for ANR, Interactive - Yahoo! Finance



Vale pero eso es del viernes. Hoy no ha abierto el mercado por la festividad de Martin Luther King.


----------



## Plimo del jato (19 Ene 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Ya solo falta que aparezca el maricon culeao de vivomuriente :ouch:



Plimo julandrón no caza ratones, sólo mama pisco.


----------



## sarkweber (19 Ene 2015)

Robopoli dijo:


> Vale pero eso es del viernes. Hoy no ha abierto el mercado por la festividad de Martin Luther King.



Ok ya lo se. Estan dando duro a las carboneras.


----------



## Plimo del jato (19 Ene 2015)

YayitaDelJato dijo:


> Hola Jatillo, soy tu yayita y te quiero mucho. Oye, mi bollita de chocolate, ¿me puedes llevar mañana un kilo de bananas caribeñas?. Con tanto frío no me atrevo a salir. Y no olvides abrigarte la colita bicolor, que ahí fuera hace mucho frío.



Guarra, deja a mi plimo monguer


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ene 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

ayer estuve buscando la cotizacion de las bolsas gringas to el dia , resulta que era el dia de luther king , porque no avisais ? :ouch:

bueno hoy la cosa esta clara , macd en diario cortado al alza , gap esperando en 10800 para ser cerrado y el drogas subido en un helicoptero , simplemente hay que mantener largos , nada de intradiar ienso:


----------



## inversobres (20 Ene 2015)

Gaitero, vete con tu puta madre. Llevas dias haciendo el mono a tu aire y nadie dice nada no? claro eres uno de los gordos y la peña callada. 

Primero dices que 93XX, ahora 10800. Solo mareas, haces el bobo y llenas paginas cuando nadie quiere entrar en esta cienaga de hilo.

PD: el ibex volviendo al cauce como se dijo hace una semana. Cuidado con estas subidas...

Calopez, valiente cobarde y miserable eres por no cargarte a este tipejo y al que esta detras.


----------



## Robopoli (20 Ene 2015)

inversobres dijo:


> Gaitero, vete con tu puta madre. Llevas dias haciendo el mono a tu aire y nadie dice nada no? claro eres uno de los gordos y la peña callada.
> 
> Primero dices que 93XX, ahora 10800. Solo mareas, haces el bobo y llenas paginas cuando nadie quiere entrar en esta cienaga de hilo.
> 
> ...



Uno de los gordos??? Yo ya lo he visto todo por aquí...
Venga... A cuidarse esos problemillas de secreción biliar


----------



## Norske (20 Ene 2015)

sarkweber dijo:


> Ok ya lo se. Estan dando duro a las carboneras.



Es una masacre.... ha bajado un 63% en dos meses


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ene 2015)

tomate una tila chavalin , o litio o algo :o

parece que el eurostoxxx50 no termina de cerrar el gap 3250 , quiza sea buena idea endiñar un corto en cuanto lo cierre ienso:

---------- Post added 20-ene-2015 at 10:46 ----------

se quedan en la orilla , cerramos largos de ayer 10155 en 10235 :baba: y abrimos cortos :Baile:


----------



## chicodelmaiz (20 Ene 2015)

Este hilo es interesante. A quien no le guste, fácil, que no lo lea


----------



## bertok (20 Ene 2015)

Norske dijo:


> Es una masacre.... ha bajado un 63% en dos meses



La perfección técnica de ANR es asombrosa.

Está totalmente teledirigida por el cuidador.

Dinero fácil pero siendo 100% metódico.


----------



## Topongo (20 Ene 2015)

bertok dijo:


> La perfección técnica de ANR es asombrosa.
> 
> Está totalmente teledirigida por el cuidador.
> 
> Dinero fácil pero siendo 100% metódico.



Teledirigida al abismo ::

Bertok... suelta la gallina de los huevos do oro!


----------



## Namreir (20 Ene 2015)

No va quedar ni una sola carbonera usana.

---------- Post added 20-ene-2015 at 11:17 ----------

No es descartable que haya compañias que empiecen a pagar tipos negativos por la financiacion.


----------



## bertok (20 Ene 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> Teledirigida al abismo ::
> 
> Bertok... suelta la gallina de los huevos do oro!



Claro que es más que probable el x0 pero las señales técnicas son casi perfectas.

Pero se han pasado 3 pueblos y al cotizar casi en el dolar ahora es difícil meterle 40K$ con facilidad

---------- Post added 20-ene-2015 at 11:21 ----------




Namreir dijo:


> No va quedar ni una sola carbonera usana.
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-ene-2015 at 11:17 ----------
> 
> No es descartable que haya compañias que empiecen a pagar tipos negativos por la financiacion.



hoyga, no es lo mismo el trilerismo en los público a costa del ciudadano que la financiación privada.

No lo veo.


----------



## Namreir (20 Ene 2015)

bertok dijo:


> hoyga, no es lo mismo el trilerismo en los público a costa del ciudadano que la financiación privada.
> 
> No lo veo.




Yo habia muchas cosas que no veia, luego pasa el tiempo, y voila, es cuestion de convenciendo poco a poco al personal.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ene 2015)

No se termina de cerrar el gap eurostoxxx50 3250 y el ibex ha tocado la mm50 , podemos tener reversal hasta el central de bollinger en diario ienso:


----------



## Rcn7 (20 Ene 2015)

Al final se espera que el drogas suelte mañana el QE, no?? Porque este movimiento del Ibex es propicio a ello... mañana tendremos la subida más fuerte desde el 2005, y el Lunes tras las elecciones griegas otra bajada más fuerte aun!!

Mucha confianza hay en el drogas me parece a mí...


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ene 2015)

salto stop , vamos largos nuevamente :: :ouch: :Baile:

---------- Post added 20-ene-2015 at 13:49 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> ayer estuve buscando la cotizacion de las bolsas gringas to el dia , resulta que era el dia de luther king , porque no avisais ? :ouch:
> 
> bueno hoy la cosa esta clara , macd en diario cortado al alza , gap esperando en 10800 para ser cerrado y el drogas subido en un helicoptero , simplemente hay que mantener largos , nada de intradiar ienso:



nada de intradiar dice :o


----------



## mpbk (20 Ene 2015)

*notáis la presión alcista de la bolsa? yo sí*

el ibex está cerca de la resistencia que si la supera ya no le quedará nada más que subir a 11500.

yo he comprado repsol, popular y arcelormital......repsol es la única que cuesta de analizar,.pero la noticia de que no encontraron petróleo en canarias es el motivo de mi compra.

os quiero


----------



## morenillocam (20 Ene 2015)

si es verdad lo veo en soporte


----------



## FranR (20 Ene 2015)

Hoygan cae o no cae? ::


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ene 2015)

mantenemos largos con tres cojones :Baile:

hay que aprovechar antes de que parle el drogas , mañana cerramos la operativa alcista y nos retiramos a nuestros cuarteles de invierno , que drogas el empalador siempra la lia gorda :ouch:


----------



## J-Z (20 Ene 2015)

La jugada está clarisima, ir a cerrar el GAP 10800, apurar un poco pa pillar los últimos gacelos y guanazo supersayajin a 8xxx.

PD: hijo puta el que vendío todas esas ENCE que me saltaron el SG, stop ganancias, sólo un +38% al final.


----------



## sarkweber (20 Ene 2015)

Otro dia de castañazo para las carboneras ::

Alpha Natural Resources, Inc. (ANR)

1.06 (-6.19%)

Termina desapareciendo esta empresa. :fiufiu:


----------



## Namreir (20 Ene 2015)

sarkweber dijo:


> Otro dia de castañazo para las carboneras ::
> 
> Alpha Natural Resources, Inc. (ANR)
> 
> ...



A 0 euros es cara.


----------



## bertok (20 Ene 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> A 0 euros es cara.



La economía de toda la vida, la de las materias primas, la de los sectores industriales, ...... vale 0 en un mundo de colapso.

Se hinchan las actividades cercanas a la financiarización de la economía.


----------



## Namreir (20 Ene 2015)

bertok dijo:


> La economía de toda la vida, la de las materias primas, la de los sectores industriales, ...... vale 0 en un mundo de colapso.
> 
> Se hinchan las actividades cercanas a la financiarización de la economía.



Exceso de capacidad de produccion drl trabajo.

Exceso de capital. 

Capscidad de consumo decreciente.

E imprimiendo billetitos.

Tecnológicamente podrianos vivir acomodadamente, con biense a tuttiplen, comida, servicios, aparatitos, y trabajando 4 putas horas.

Viviremos arruinados, pobres y miserables.


----------



## sarkweber (20 Ene 2015)

bertok dijo:


> La economía de toda la vida, la de las materias primas, la de los sectores industriales, ...... vale 0 en un mundo de colapso.
> 
> Se hinchan las actividades cercanas a la financiarización de la economía.



Como ves a arcelormittal bertok?


----------



## bertok (20 Ene 2015)

sarkweber dijo:


> Como ves a arcelormittal bertok?



La tengo en el radar y la llevaré en el próximo alcista. Ahora sigue bajista.

Y la queda tramo de caída.

La commodities apenas han corregido el 50% del ciclo comenzado en 2008.

Los mercados de acciones ahora son el mejor sitio para perder dinero a estos niveles.

---------- Post added 20-ene-2015 at 21:51 ----------




Namreir dijo:


> Exceso de capacidad de produccion drl trabajo.
> 
> Exceso de capital.
> 
> ...



La diferencia estará en tener deudas o no.

Cuando se desplome de verdad el factor trabajo me entenderás :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Se podrá vivir con cuatro leuros.


----------



## Namreir (20 Ene 2015)

Arcelor mitar, con una deuda maja, parece hispanistana la empresa, y un nogocio decreciente y con margenes menguantes. A ver si quiebra.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Ene 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

seguimos camino de cerrar el gap 10800 , luego giro inmediato a la baja por las elecciones griegas ienso:

---------- Post added 21-ene-2015 at 09:01 ----------

apertura por encima de la mm50 , vamos que nos vamos alcistillas :Baile:


----------



## FranR (21 Ene 2015)

Entonces baja, sube o todo lo contrario?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (21 Ene 2015)

Para los zeltiñas que por aquí pululan, un gráfiquillo que ví por ahí.









> Esta compañía se ha convertido en la más alcista del selectivo mediano con una revalorización acumulada del 16%. Su movimiento ha sido fulgurante hasta el punto de atacar la resistencia de los 3,50 euros y después, venirse abajo. Hay que tener en cuenta que este nivel supone un importante techo para Zeltia, pues a lo largo de todo 2014 se movió dentro de un lateral cuya parte alta era este nivel y la baja los 2,30 euros. No logró salir en todo 2014 de este cajón y ahora lo está intentando. Según el consenso de expertos seguidores del valor, antes de que acabe el año lo conseguirá, pues sitúan su precio objetivo en 3,57 euros, lo que aún le ofrece un potencial de revalorización del 55%.
> 
> Leer más: Zeltia, Viscofan y Almirall. Atención al despunte de estas medianas



Otra






Buenas idas.


----------



## FranR (21 Ene 2015)

Debe ser hora de comprar, el gato largo y el "querellas" comprando.


----------



## mpbk (21 Ene 2015)

eee wapiximos.

el ibex está en zona de congestión, si la supera via libre hacia los 11450

iujuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## FranR (21 Ene 2015)

Ains no me diga eso, que creía que ayer había hecho una salida en máximos. ::

A comprar como locos....con despeche y sin encresparse. :XX:


----------



## Rcn7 (21 Ene 2015)

FranR dijo:


> Ains no me diga eso, que creía que ayer había hecho una salida en máximos. ::
> 
> A comprar como locos....con despeche y sin encresparse. :XX:



Joder Fran, pareces nuevo... No sabes identificar tendencias??? jajaja


----------



## ane agurain (21 Ene 2015)

FranR dijo:


> Debe ser hora de comprar, el gato largo y el "querellas" comprando.





Ay ke qidar l bocavulario, porke = ai jente q no hinterprieta vien su híronia


----------



## Topongo (21 Ene 2015)

HOYGAN !!
y el guano?


----------



## FranR (21 Ene 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> HOYGAN !!
> y el guano?



Ej que vajamo suviendo


----------



## Topongo (21 Ene 2015)

FranR dijo:


> Ej que vajamo suviendo




Maldita neolengua :ouch::ouch::ouch:

y yo que me quitado mis DIAs...
Yo ya paso de vender nada si no aparece pepitoria...


----------



## Muttley (21 Ene 2015)

bertok dijo:


> La economía de toda la vida, la de las materias primas, la de los sectores industriales, ...... vale 0 en un mundo de colapso.
> 
> Se hinchan las actividades cercanas a la financiarización de la economía.



Hay un video de nuestro amigo Huerta del Soto al respecto, explicando con ejemplos prácticos como al desequilibrarse la economía global al meter combustible "de mentira" que sólo llega a las últimas etapas productivas, el precio de la producción de materias primas y de empresas primarias de proceso de éstas se despeñan mientras que los servicios (es decir lo que cargan las empresas que "sirven directamente" al ciudadano de a pie) aumentan.
Pondría link, pero no me acuerdo exactamente en cual de sus conferencias se explaya sobre esto.


Para corregir y purgar el sistema, sólo vale deflación en dichas últimas etapas para reequilibrar el proceso productivo empezando por las primeras etapas. O como diría el sargento, horror, muerte y destrucción a pie de calle para empezar la regeneración a niveles primarios (materias primas y procesos en el estilo clásico de la palabra es decir..."que se pueden tocar").


----------



## FranR (21 Ene 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> Maldita neolengua :ouch::ouch::ouch:
> 
> y yo que me quitado mis DIAs...
> Yo ya paso de vender nada si no aparece pepitoria...



Consuelese, excepto el gato y crespín clander todos estamos vendidos. 

Al menos no vamos en el vagón de los tontos. ::


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Ene 2015)

poco a poco vuelven los hijos prodigos , mas notontos a los que trolear :Baile:

no se a que viene tanto pesimismo , los indicadores se han girado al alza y aun les queda amplio recorrido , ademas tenemos un gap en 10800 ienso:


----------



## FranR (21 Ene 2015)

Lo único claro es que el Gap tiene una parada fija siempre.... su ojal.

Luego puede subir o bajar.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Ene 2015)

que cosas tiene ustec señor fran , cuanto tiempo , algun nivelito u cosa importante acerca del ibex ? ienso:


----------



## FranR (21 Ene 2015)

Ya no hago esas cosas, el factor jato en mi ecuación es un 80% del pronóstico. Ahora solo bebo cervezas y hago trading gatuno. Un triunfo HOYGA!!!

Edito: A ver si puede decir eso de alcistillas otra vez, lo mismo vemos míninos...digooo mínimos.

Y si lo hace con una copa de balón en la mano junto al querellas triunfamos fijo hoyga. :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Ene 2015)

y mariconea , no se deje esa parte franR :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 21-ene-2015 at 12:36 ----------

a saber que guarradas hara ustec con una copa balon y el querellas :ouch:

---------- Post added 21-ene-2015 at 12:42 ----------

quien hay aqui que dude del poder del drogas ? vuestra falta de FED me resulta molesta , vuestra falta de FED y vuestro catastrofismo burbujarra :no:


----------



## FranR (21 Ene 2015)

Tenga cuidadin, estifen jauking está a punto de sacar una nueva teoría con la implosión de su agujero negro. Eso si que va a ser una catástrofe. Vaya atando los garbanzos para comérselos. ::

---------- Post added 21-ene-2015 at 12:59 ----------

Mire que se lo avisé, su agujero negro ahora se traga hasta la luz.... mire ya hay cola para cambiar de dimensión


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (21 Ene 2015)

Es una pena que ante citas como la de mañana el hilo esté hecho unos zorros.

Se os echa en falta!!


----------



## Durmiente (21 Ene 2015)

¿Qué tal?

¿Cómo va todo?

¡Cuanto tiempo...!

Feliz año, a todo esto...

---------- Post added 21-ene-2015 at 13:30 ----------

Creía que, a estas alturas, ya habríais cerrado definitivamente el hilo... pero veo que no.


----------



## FranR (21 Ene 2015)

MÍNINOS....diiiiigo MÍNIMOS


Jato diga lo de alcistillas again, anda porfi.

Despeches compra que se hacavan!!


----------



## ane agurain (21 Ene 2015)

FranR dijo:


> MÍNINOS....diiiiigo MÍNIMOS
> 
> 
> Jato diga lo de alcistillas again, anda porfi.
> ...


----------



## FranR (21 Ene 2015)

Dale duro a esos alcistilla gato. Los tienes contra las cuerdas!!!! :XX:


Que lástima que vendí ayer... 8:

---------- Post added 21-ene-2015 at 14:49 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> el ibex está cerca de la resistencia que si la supera ya no le quedará nada más que subir a 11500.
> 
> yo he comprado repsol, popular y arcelormital......repsol es la única que cuesta de analizar,.pero la noticia de que no encontraron petróleo en canarias es el motivo de mi compra.
> 
> os quiero



Premio monguel del día.... tres de tres... ala campeón 


P.D. Dónde está el pirata? Se está perdiendo una sesión de hijoputismo recalcitrante. :ienso:


----------



## hombre-mosca (21 Ene 2015)

Ha visto Mr. FranR las patadas giratorias de los leoncios, ni UNA SOLA le ha dado a MV ... mis teorias se confirman poco a poco.

Como era aquello reunion de pastores ....



FranR dijo:


> Ya no hago esas cosas, el factor jato en mi ecuación es un 80% del pronóstico. Ahora solo bebo cervezas y hago trading gatuno. Un triunfo HOYGA!!!
> 
> Edito: A ver si puede decir eso de alcistillas otra vez, lo mismo vemos míninos...digooo mínimos.
> 
> Y si lo hace con una copa de balón en la mano junto al querellas triunfamos fijo hoyga. :XX:


----------



## FranR (21 Ene 2015)

Agarren sus culos, no se los dejen atrás.....

Que barbaridad!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Ene 2015)

menuda falta de desconocimiento , anda que desafiar el poder del drogas :rolleye:

de los bajistas no quedara ni el tuetano :no:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (21 Ene 2015)

¿que ha pasado?


----------



## FranR (21 Ene 2015)

Le han dado vidilla al gato, que estaba detrás de la cortina, sufriendo sus hemorroides en silencio.


----------



## Topongo (21 Ene 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿que ha pasado?




Muertoviviente se ha puesto corto?


----------



## hombre-mosca (21 Ene 2015)

Patada giratoria leoncia, no han roto nada 1028x



Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿que ha pasado?


----------



## sr.anus (21 Ene 2015)

estan ensayando el movimiento de mañana..... operacion cortilargo jatuno style


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (21 Ene 2015)

¿Esto? :



> Weber pone en duda el futuro del euro: "Sin reformas, el BCE solo compra tiempo"





---------- Post added 21-ene-2015 at 15:49 ----------

Y ahora enculada. Que cosas...


----------



## FranR (21 Ene 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿Esto? :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es una enculada doble al gato...sale cuando rebota hace el monguel y cae de nuevo..

Lo de siempre.


----------



## sr.anus (21 Ene 2015)

Para bajar hay que subir, y para subir hay que bajar.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Ene 2015)

todo preparado para el fabuloso y megafantastico QE de la muelte , como siempre justo antes salen los pesimistas y luego como siempre tambien llega el subidon ienso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (21 Ene 2015)

Y esto es hoy, con algún rumorcillo o una declaración. Ya verás mañana que risa...habrá barrida de cortos para los dos lados.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Ene 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Y esto es hoy, con algún rumorcillo o una declaración. Ya verás mañana que risa...habrá barrida de cortos para los dos lados.



mañana es mejor que el personal se retire y deje esto para los que saben :no:







los que saben morir claro :o


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (21 Ene 2015)

Filtración del BCE
Al margen de lo alucinante que es que siempre haya funcionarios del BCE filtrando las cosas, ¡y luego dicen que en España hay corrupción!, salvo que sean interesadas y oficiales las filtraciones para preparar al mercado. Las fuentes difieren y es muy importante. Dow Jones dice que mínimo un año sin precisar hasta cuando, y Bloomberg dice que hasta finales de 2016, es decir 22 meses. Claro la diferencia es muy grande, 1 año sería la cantidad que espera el mercado, 22 meses está muy por encima de lo esperado.

Leer más: Todo Cárpatos


----------



## Krim (21 Ene 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Filtración del BCE
> Al margen de lo alucinante que es que siempre haya funcionarios del BCE filtrando las cosas,* ¡y luego dicen que en España hay corrupción!*, salvo que sean interesadas y oficiales las filtraciones para preparar al mercado. Las fuentes difieren y es muy importante. Dow Jones dice que mínimo un año sin precisar hasta cuando, y Bloomberg dice que hasta finales de 2016, es decir 22 meses. Claro la diferencia es muy grande, 1 año sería la cantidad que espera el mercado, 22 meses está muy por encima de lo esperado.
> 
> Leer más: Todo Cárpatos



Si supieras la merienda de negros que son los proyectos de investigación, flipabas. :XX:

EDIT: Me refiero a proyectos de investigación europeos. Seguro que los españoles son iguales, pero lo decía por la corrupción del BCE.


----------



## SuperLonchafinista (21 Ene 2015)

Menos chachara y decir si esto sube o baja. Cajones!


----------



## Krim (21 Ene 2015)

SuperLonchafinista dijo:


> Menos chachara y decir si esto sube o baja. Cajones!



Pues ambas cosas a la vez. ¿Es que no lo ve? 

Y, supuestamente, esto es sólo el calentamiento. Mañana las risas se van a oír en Pernambuco.


----------



## burbujeado (21 Ene 2015)

100 piponazos para arriba en 5 minutos y ahora otra vez para abajo.

Están locos estos mercados


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Ene 2015)

vamos coño :Baile:


----------



## FranR (21 Ene 2015)

Hora de abrir largos


----------



## DoctorGonzo (21 Ene 2015)

::


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Ene 2015)

flander voy a repetirte lo mismo que te dijo pandoro , esto te viene grande


----------



## inversobres (21 Ene 2015)

El banco de canada baja tipos... otro actor mas en la comedia.

10.350 primera cita de mantequilla.

Cada dia mas gaiteros y con gaitero mayor. Que triste que esto acabe asi. Es triste que una sola persona postee tal cantidad de majaderias con alter ego y mas triste el problema mental de los moderadores y el sujeto.


----------



## FranR (21 Ene 2015)

Ya estamos en verde ? ::


----------



## J-Z (21 Ene 2015)

Porrita pa mañana o que trolazos.

+3.4%


----------



## FranR (21 Ene 2015)

j-z dijo:


> Porrita pa mañana o que trolazos.
> 
> +3.4%



-3.4% y voy a medias contigo ienso:


----------



## J-Z (21 Ene 2015)

Esperas guanazo? si el drogui nos QEnculará, aparte está el GAP, y las griegas de postre.


----------



## FranR (21 Ene 2015)

Esperamos a mañana, la patada a seguir de Draghi nos regala unos puntos adicionales de subida, hasta que se acabe el cuento 10.580-10.770

Pero según dice todo está dicho por parte de Alemania... eso es guaneo total

O vienes, enganchado desde bien abajo, cosa improbable en estos niveles en los últimos meses, o te la estás jugando a cara o cruz. Así que liquidez y que hable Droghi, hay más días que ollas.


----------



## J-Z (21 Ene 2015)

Ya solo llevo arceloles la mejor del ibex ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Ene 2015)

Quien quiera entender que entienda. 
ECB: Interview with Die Zeit

Lo deja muy claro. Hay que seguir avanzando en las politicas monetarias, "salvar" a Francia e Italia es lo mejor para Alemania...


----------



## Krim (21 Ene 2015)

j-z dijo:


> Porrita pa mañana o que trolazos.
> 
> +3.4%



Velas horarias de 250+ puntos. Quien cubre la apuesta .


----------



## FranR (21 Ene 2015)

Han dormido el mercado el último cuarto de hora.....atentos al cierre.

Se juega un gran partido.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Ene 2015)

bueno pezkeñines seguimos manteniendo largos con tres cojones , el dia D se acerca y sera maravilloso 

espero gap al alza para mañana :Baile:


----------



## mpbk (21 Ene 2015)

buf yo he cerrado...mañana no podré estar pendiente y a saber que hace......

me quedo con las repsol y las mts.

ahora está en resistencia, si la supera tiene los 11400 a la vista.

a k hora habla dragui?

---------- Post added 21-ene-2015 at 18:18 ----------

las mts buena pinta han cogido hoy eh, k pena k lleva poquitas.

y las jeronimo tmb de lujo.


----------



## Durmiente (21 Ene 2015)

Esto empieza a animarse.


----------



## mpbk (21 Ene 2015)

Durmiente dijo:


> Esto empieza a animarse.



lo normal es que mañana todo suba......pero quien sabe.

el euro, si mañana lo bajan es buena oportunidad de comprar.

---------- Post added 21-ene-2015 at 19:56 ----------

por cierto, alguien sabe la puta hora de las news?


----------



## Krim (22 Ene 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno pezkeñines seguimos manteniendo largos con tres cojones , el dia D se acerca y sera maravilloso
> 
> espero gap al alza para mañana :Baile:



Mierda, mierda. Tienen q bajar los futuros ya. Si acierta el jato, esto es el acopalipssis!!

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ene 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

el gran dia ha llegado y con el tambien la destruccion de los bajistas :no:

---------- Post added 22-ene-2015 at 09:14 ----------

de guanos se enorgullece de los datos de la epa y lo bien que va la coñomia , pero los datos 4t son malos :ouch:


----------



## inversobres (22 Ene 2015)

China metiendo liquidez. Otro mas, maniobra conjunta de BCs. Lo dicho.


----------



## LCIRPM (22 Ene 2015)

En Davos (que es donde realmente se juega la partida, Drogui es el vocero de sus amos), ya han empezado a sufrir la super-inflacción. A ellos les da igual, a nosotros no.

http://www.elconfidencial.com/mundo/...e-dias_625687/

El Foro Económico Mundial (WEF), el encuentro de líderes que se celebrará en Davos (Suiza) a partir de hoy, es una cita clave que mueve montañas de dinero. También para los participantes, cuyo presupuesto para esos cinco días entre la ‘crème de la crème’ de la política y las finanzas puede ascender hasta el millón de dólares (864.000 euros).
La tormenta monetaria que desató el Banco Central Suizo la semana pasada va a ser, probablemente, un comodín fácil con el que Ana Botín, Francisco González o Ignacio Sánchez Galán van a poder romper el hielo en las reuniones que tienen programadas durante el Foro Económico Mundial (WEF), ese cónclave que reunirá de miércoles a domingo en los Alpes suizos a los políticos y empresarios que mueven el mundo. Pero es que, además, ellos y el resto de los 2.500 invitados de la conferencia van a sentir en sus bolsillos esa repentina decisión de eliminar el tope máximo del franco. La botella de Dom Perignon del año 2004 que podría coronar una de sus cenas en el hotel Seehof de Davos ha pasado de costar unos 280 euros hace una semana a más de 340 ahora mismo. El fuerte repunte del franco suizo frente al euro y al dólar estadounidense ha encarecido en torno a un 15% los gastos de esta cita. Y esto no es más que la punta del iceberg de unas facturas delirantes que, en casos extremos, coquetean con cifras finales de siete dígitos.
El fuerte repunte del franco suizo frente al euro y al dólar estadounidense ha encarecido en torno a un 15 % los gastos de esta citaEl presupuesto se dispara desde el primer momento. La entrada para los empresarios cuesta 20.000 francos (20.080 euros). Los políticos, por el contrario, suelen acudir invitados y lucen una flamante acreditación blanca (los más selectos portan una con holograma). Pero, para quien aún no se ha repuesto del susto, ahora viene lo mejor. Sólo los socios del WEF tienen derecho a comprar entradas. Y ser socio de la entidad sin ánimo de lucro que organiza la cumbre de Davos no es fácil. Ni gratis.
Según se explica en la web oficial del encuentro, hay cuatro modalidades de socio. La básica, con unas mil compañías; la de “socio regional”, con unas 90; la de “socio industrial”, con unas 400 multinacionales; y la de “socio estratégico”, que agrupa a unos 120 gigantes de todos los sectores productivos. ¿Y qué implican estas denominaciones? Según han explicado varios participantes a medios reconocidos como el New York Times, Bloomberg o la CNN, bajo la condición de mantener su anonimato, la contribución anual al WEF y el consiguiente nivel de privilegios que se obtienen.


----------



## erpako (22 Ene 2015)

TEF, que mala pinta tienes:

Telefónica ni confirma ni desmiente la negociación con Qatar para la entrada en su capital - Bolsamania.com

Ya no saben como colocar la "megampliación".

---------- Post added 22-ene-2015 at 11:55 ----------

Como SAN, por eso están animando la cotización, para ampliar sin derecho del pequeño a participar.


----------



## Muttley (22 Ene 2015)

Yo recostado en mi butaca.

Si "Endroguian" el sistema, esperamos a mi nivel fetiche que llevo esperando desde Octubre, los 11200. Y ahí venta de mis "activos" no estratégicos, sobre todo banquitos, televisiones y hotelitos para reinvertir en BME's y Enagases cuando guanee de verdad por debajo de 9000.

Si guanea ya tengo preparada liquidez para repsoles por debajo de 14 y arcelores por debajo 8.

Mwahahahahaha....


----------



## chicodelmaiz (22 Ene 2015)

Está el parqué nerviosito, cualquier cosa puede hacerlo bajar. En mi broker ya han pedido que se aumenten las garantías para operaciones apalancadas


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ene 2015)

mantened esos largos chavalines , ya va llegando la hora H , ponemos marchas militares y copa bien cargadita :Baile:


----------



## chicodelmaiz (22 Ene 2015)

Yo me he salido, no aguantaba más


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ene 2015)

chicodelmaiz dijo:


> Yo me he salido, no aguantaba más



poco aguantas tu pequeño padawano :ouch:


----------



## erpako (22 Ene 2015)

Muttley dijo:


> Yo recostado en mi butaca.
> 
> Si "Endroguian" el sistema, esperamos a mi nivel fetiche que llevo esperando desde Octubre, los 11200. Y ahí venta de mis "activos" no estratégicos, sobre todo banquitos, televisiones y hotelitos para reinvertir en BME's y Enagases cuando guanee de verdad por debajo de 9000.
> 
> ...



ufff, REP por debajo de 14, no creo que ocurra antes que vuelva a 20. Por dividendo sigue siendo ahora una muy buena opción.


----------



## Topongo (22 Ene 2015)

erpako dijo:


> ufff, REP por debajo de 14, no creo que ocurra antes que vuelva a 20. Por dividendo sigue siendo ahora una muy buena opción.



Por papelitos querrás decir ienso:


----------



## erpako (22 Ene 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> Por papelitos querrás decir ienso:



El próximo de jul, creo que es enteramente en efectivo de 0,50€. Un par de meses antes, cuando se reparte un importante dividendo, el valor se calienta bastante ( ejemplo TEF).

Todo depende de cómo evolucione el crudo, pero si miramos qué ocurrió con la QE america y otras, las primeras que tiraron son las energéticas.

Si esa QE impulsa la economía, ten por seguro que las petroleras remontarán.


----------



## elpatatero (22 Ene 2015)

Entramos con to lo gordo con tres cullons esperando a droji ienso:


Enviado desde mi mad max


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ene 2015)

se mantienen los tipos en 0,05% :Baile:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (22 Ene 2015)

Parce que empieza la fiesta.



muertoviviente dijo:


> se mantienen los tipos en 0,05% :Baile:



No. Si queires que los bajen.


----------



## Namreir (22 Ene 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> se mantienen los tipos en 0,05% :Baile:



Yo que tenia ilu de verlos en negativo.


----------



## Topongo (22 Ene 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Yo que tenia ilu de verlos en negativo.



Todo llega amijo..

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## erpako (22 Ene 2015)

Cuidado con TEF, que busca pillar incautos:

Telefónica: Barclays prevé una ampliación de capital de 3.700 millones a 11 euros por acción - Bolsamania.com

No se dejen cegar por el drogas.


----------



## Namreir (22 Ene 2015)

Ya vereis la cada de imbeciles que se os va a quedar cuando salga el Droghos diciendo SI, y No, y todo lo contrario, y ademas "believe me, it will be enogh, what ever it take".

---------- Post added 22-ene-2015 at 14:21 ----------

Ahora es cuando se empieza a mover guiado por los programas de compra y venta automatizados.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ene 2015)

silencio , va a largar el drogas :no:


----------



## Krim (22 Ene 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Ya vereis la cada de imbeciles que se os va a quedar cuando salga el Droghos diciendo SI, y No, y todo lo contrario, y ademas "believe me, it will be enogh, what ever it take".
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-ene-2015 at 14:21 ----------
> 
> Ahora es cuando se empieza a mover guiado por los programas de compra y venta automatizados.



Pues de momento está siendo todo muy civilizado. Para mí que las risas aún no han empezado.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (22 Ene 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Ya vereis la cada de imbeciles que se os va a quedar cuando salga el Droghos diciendo SI, y No, y todo lo contrario, y ademas "believe me, it will be enogh, what ever it take".
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-ene-2015 at 14:21 ----------
> 
> Ahora es cuando se empieza a mover guiado por los programas de compra y venta automatizados.



Y tú, pobre inversor, con tu Windows 8 recibiendo ostias por todos los lados.


----------



## Namreir (22 Ene 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Y tú, pobre inversor, con tu Windows 8 recibiendo ostias por todos los lados.



No uso Gwindows.

---------- Post added 22-ene-2015 at 14:28 ----------

Pero las hostias caen igual.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ene 2015)

Merkel en Davos minutos antes de que hable Draghi dice que respetará la independencia del BCE

:baba:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (22 Ene 2015)

Se rie el hijoputa...


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ene 2015)

sonrisa de joker :Baile:

---------- Post added 22-ene-2015 at 14:40 ----------

y empieza a volar el ibex , droga dura muy buena :baba:

---------- Post added 22-ene-2015 at 14:41 ----------

60 mil millones de merkels por mes , una platita mas que considerable :Aplauso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (22 Ene 2015)

Pepinazo parriba.


----------



## erpako (22 Ene 2015)

Repito compren energéticas...:Aplauso:


----------



## Krim (22 Ene 2015)

Vale, esto ya SÍ se parece a lo que esperaba.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (22 Ene 2015)

60.000 millones todos los meses desd marzo


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ene 2015)

helicoptero lanzando droga a diestro y siniestro , muchas babas :baba:

---------- Post added 22-ene-2015 at 14:44 ----------




Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> 60.000 millones todos los meses desd marzo



10 megatones mas de lo que se esperaba y aun tiene mas medidas


----------



## inversobres (22 Ene 2015)

Ahora viene lo bonito, cuando cada pais ha de comprarse su propia deuda...

Hoy tocamos casi los 11.000.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (22 Ene 2015)

Estas eran las buenas. Ahora las malas.

---------- Post added 22-ene-2015 at 14:55 ----------

Algo no mola. Se biene abajo.


----------



## Klendathu (22 Ene 2015)

Velote rojo

Pero.....¿No habiamos quedado en que era para arriba?


----------



## Krim (22 Ene 2015)

Krim dijo:


> Velas horarias de 250+ puntos. Quien cubre la apuesta .



Vaya, pues por ahora nos quedamos en 200. Bueno, va, queda jornada.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (22 Ene 2015)

Y ahora para arriba.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ene 2015)

es la bolatilidad tipica de una sesion como la de hoy , volvemos a la carga 

---------- Post added 22-ene-2015 at 15:15 ----------

vamos ibex , vamos cabron revienta la mm200 y a por el ga 10800 :baba:

encima el domingo tenemos elecciones griegas , oportunidad de cortos en cuanto cierren el gap 10800 :Baile:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (22 Ene 2015)

Se está quedando en nada el día. Y mis Zeltiñas en negativo...


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ene 2015)

Hay miedito he gaceleridos ? Ya OS dije que esto solo es apto par los que saben morir .

---------- Post added 22-ene-2015 at 16:01 ----------

Dos veces hemos atacado la mm200 y dos veces hemos tenido que retroceder , pero hoy caerá y tendremos vía libre para alcanzar el objetivo , el gap 10800 .


----------



## ... (22 Ene 2015)

Y mientras Portugal Telecom subiendo más de un 20 % :


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ene 2015)

Así que la mm200 a parado al ibex he ?


----------



## Tono (22 Ene 2015)

... dijo:


> Y mientras Portugal Telecom subiendo más de un 20 % :




Ferrovial, Inditex, Iberdrola y BME casi han subido ese 20% en un mes.

Las SAN desde la ampliación, con dividendo por el medio ya cobrado, parece que pueden dar otra enorme alegría. :Aplauso::Aplauso:

Sí, sí, por supuesto.
Somos conscientes de que todo está a punto de irse al garete, que la QE sólo es la confirmación de que nos iremos a los infiernos sin tiempo ni para desayunar y que vivimos en una sociedad miserable y patatín-patatán, como bien dicen los multinicks pijoteros del hilo.

...o gaiteros, como los llama el otro :XX:


----------



## inversobres (22 Ene 2015)

Al que le falta una t ... otro que no se entera de la movida del bce. Menos mal que esto esta lleno de hinjenieros y triunfadores que si no pareceria FC. 

Reaccion descafeinada y leyendo la letra pequeña, tela marinera. 

No se si arriesgarme pero el bail-in de snb no es nada locura.

Seguimos marmoteños.

---------- Post added 22-ene-2015 at 19:11 ----------

Por el galleton del vix queda pendiente el sp en 2070 al menos o cerca. A usa le queda subida hoy, y encima apreciando el dolar/euro. A ver que preparan para febrero.


----------



## Namreir (22 Ene 2015)

Tono dijo:


> Ferrovial, Inditex, Iberdrola y BME casi han subido ese 20% en un mes.
> 
> Las SAN desde la ampliación, con dividendo por el medio ya cobrado, parece que pueden dar otra enorme alegría. :Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> ...



En realidad Tono, si hubises invertido en cualquier otro banco que no hubiese sido el santander habrias sacado mas pasta. 

Todo lo demas, muy buen ojo.

Y estate preparado, que el mundo se puede acabar mañana.


----------



## Tono (22 Ene 2015)

inversobres dijo:


> Al que le falta una t ... otro que no se entera de la movida del bce. Menos mal que esto esta lleno de hinjenieros y triunfadores que si no pareceria FC.
> 
> Reaccion descafeinada y leyendo la letra pequeña, tela marinera.
> 
> ...





Puedes rebuznar las tonterías que quieras. Nadie te las va a rebatir. Es imposible refutar al ignorante en una discusión. :rolleye:

Nunca dejará de sorprenderme la fauna que por aquí circula. 
Espero que al menos las polleces que escribes te sirvan de terapia para lo tuyo. :bla:


----------



## inversobres (22 Ene 2015)

Todo bien no?

Ya vereis mañana. Sp en maximos o cerquita. Lo celebra mas usa que europa la chapuza esta.

---------- Post added 22-ene-2015 at 22:14 ----------

El vix ha de rebotar cerquita, como busquen nuevos minimos mandan al sp a los 2100.

Que risas y que silencio mas cabron verdad?

Ibex subiendo 110 pipos y de vuelta al redil. Luego hay que leer payasadas.

A soplar la gaita.


----------



## sarkweber (22 Ene 2015)

bertok dijo:


> La economía de toda la vida, la de las materias primas, la de los sectores industriales, ...... vale 0 en un mundo de colapso.
> 
> Se hinchan las actividades cercanas a la financiarización de la economía.



Como ves a arcelormittal bertok?




bertok dijo:


> La tengo en el radar y la llevaré en el próximo alcista. Ahora sigue bajista.
> 
> Y la queda tramo de caída.
> 
> ...



Las estimaciones de beneficio de Arcelor se desploman 1.700 millones - elEconomista.es

:fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## mpbk (22 Ene 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> lo normal es que mañana todo suba......pero quien sabe.
> 
> el euro, si mañana lo bajan es buena oportunidad de comprar.
> 
> ...



pues tooooodo parriba


----------



## inversobres (22 Ene 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> pues tooooodo parriba



Te has roto la cabeza eh? si lo suben parriba y sino pabajo.

Sabemos leer y ver. Y vemos que el ibex a subido.

Puto anormal, este agujero vuelve a las andadas.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ene 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

el subir no se va a acabar :no:

bueno quiza si , el domingo elecciones griegas asi que preparidos para cerrar largos 

---------- Post added 23-ene-2015 at 09:10 ----------

cerramos largos 10320 en 10600 :baba: y abrimos cortos con tres cullons :no:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Ene 2015)

Lo he conseguido, una vez mas y como siempre: en el momento del glan pepón de todo o casi todo, mis arcelores y mes zeltiñas en negativo.

Buenos dias.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ene 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Lo he conseguido, una vez mas y como siempre: en el momento del glan pepón de todo o casi todo, mis arcelores y mes zeltiñas en negativo.
> 
> Buenos dias.



es porque eres el mejor :Aplauso:


----------



## Namreir (23 Ene 2015)

Jato, hiy te has precipitado, cibtinua el procesi de desapalancamiento, tras fcc, bbva, san, abengoa, ahira le ha tocado a tef.

A este ritmo nos van a dejar un pais la mar de apañadito.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Ene 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es porque eres el mejor :Aplauso:



Se le agradece.


----------



## Namreir (23 Ene 2015)

Me sali de tef temiendo un san, y me gacen un abengoa, disfrutadlas, van a subir.

---------- Post added 23-ene-2015 at 09:33 ----------

Yo cuento 2 mt de bvva, 1,5 mt de fcc, 7,5 mt de san, 5 mt de abengoa y ahora 12 mt de tef.

Cuando hable de entre 50 y 100 mt dd desapalancamiento me llamasteus loco. Ya vamos unos 25 mt en 3 meses.


----------



## mpbk (23 Ene 2015)

ya dije que sería telefonica subiendo a 15 la que haria subir al ibex a 11500.

se cansa uno de repetir las inversiones regaladas.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ene 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Se le agradece.



de nada mi helmano , pero ya va siendo hora de que dejes de ser el mejor y empiezes a ganar platita


----------



## Krim (23 Ene 2015)

Pues nada. Los 107...60? Ya los tienen casi hechos. No sé por qué me da que ya lo de girarnos lo dejamos para la semana que viene...


----------



## h2o ras (23 Ene 2015)

*Gran negocio el de Alierta:*
Telefónica compra O2, segundo operador británico de móviles, por más de 26.200 millones de euros
*Compra una empresa por 26200 millones, y la vende en 13500 millones:*
http://www.invertia.com/noticias/te... actualidad, última hora en Cataluña y España
*Ooooole ! Torero,Torerooo !*


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Ene 2015)

BBVA vende el 4,9% en China Citic Bank por 1.460 millones de euros

Leer más: BBVA vende el 4,9% en China Citic Bank por 1.460 millones de euros - elEconomista.es BBVA vende el 4,9% en China Citic Bank por 1.460 millones de euros - elEconomista.es


----------



## ... (23 Ene 2015)

j-z dijo:


> A PTC cuando había que entrar? a 20 cent?



Hoy sigue de chupinazo después de la toma de decisiones y ya está a 0,9 

Pero tranquilo, si te subes al tren todavía le puedes sacar una buena rentabilidad, los de Bestinver entraron a 4 eurazos :X


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ene 2015)

cuanto aguililla owneado por TPC , cuidado porque lo barato puede salir muu caro :fiufiu:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Ene 2015)

Para los que teneis las EZEs o las vigilan, que en este foro sé que hay unos cuantos, mucho ojo que tiene pinta de hacer un carbure style.



> Según pública COTIZALIA la CNMV pide explicaciones y Hacienda inicia actuaciones contra esta firma, el valor se halla en los 0,7 euros casi, un susto en tal suelo a sus inversores y provocaría otra estampida o una caída libre como la firma no salga al paso rápido y airosa, solo la duda sería extremadamente peligrosa y una invitación a la volatilidad extrema. Mucho cuidado por favor.
> 
> 
> Leer más en: Invertir y Especular BolsaCanaria AsesorÃ*a Financiera IBEX Bolsa Mercados Noticias


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ene 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Para los que teneis las EZEs o las vigilan, que en este foro sé que hay unos cuantos, mucho ojo que tiene pinta de hacer un carbure style.



Usted lleva EZEs en la cartera no ? ienso:

es hora de abandonar el barco no ratita :cook:

---------- Post added 23-ene-2015 at 11:36 ----------

no eran EZEs , eran Zeltias , error mio :ouch:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Ene 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Usted lleva EZEs en la cartera no ? ienso:
> 
> es hora de abandonar el barco no ratita :cook:
> 
> ...



Si. EZEs no tengo, pero las miro. Prometo no mirarlas mas. Huelen mal.


----------



## Namreir (23 Ene 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> BBVA vende el 4,9% en China Citic Bank por 1.460 millones de euros
> 
> Leer más: BBVA vende el 4,9% en China Citic Bank por 1.460 millones de euros - elEconomista.es BBVA vende el 4,9% en China Citic Bank por 1.460 millones de euros - elEconomista.es



Continua el proceso de desapalancamiento. Otros 1,5 megatones.


----------



## Robopoli (23 Ene 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> BBVA vende el 4,9% en China Citic Bank por 1.460 millones de euros
> 
> Leer más: BBVA vende el 4,9% en China Citic Bank por 1.460 millones de euros - elEconomista.es BBVA vende el 4,9% en China Citic Bank por 1.460 millones de euros - elEconomista.es



Más vale tarde que nunca... A ver si es verdad que los bancos se empiezan a capitalizar de verdad y a ser posible sin ampliaciones salvajes.
A largo plazo será lo mejor.


----------



## Topongo (23 Ene 2015)

Compren Sacyres por dios, que asi no me hago rico...


----------



## yuto (23 Ene 2015)

El domingo elecciones en Grecia y todo apunta a victoria de Syriza.

Habría que dejar cerrados cortos en los indices europeos para la apertura del lunes, no?


----------



## Tono (23 Ene 2015)

Hay un montón de valores rompiendo máximos hoy. :Aplauso:
Valores de calidad, por supuesto. De los que tienen beneficio y sueltan dividendo. 
Valores de esos que algún multinick con graves adicciones decía que estaban en 'primaria bajista' :XX::XX:

Una lluvia de dinero. Draghi desde el helicóptero regando Europa. Todos atrapando leuros por el aire como si fueran gamusinos... todos, excepto los cortos. 

Que ya hay que ser corto para perder dinero tal como están las cosas. ::


----------



## inversobres (23 Ene 2015)

Madre mia que euforia hay por aqui, como hace unos meses y de repente zas!

El que critica a los multinicks es un multi? al menos esa forma de escribir es muy familiar.

Llega primero a los 11.000 el dax que el ibex.

Sube la bolsa?? no!! todo vale menos y hay que compensarlo. Cuando llegue la inflacion nos vamos a cagar bien cagados.


----------



## Tono (23 Ene 2015)

inversobres dijo:


> Madre mia que euforia hay por aqui, como hace unos meses y de repente zas!
> 
> El que critica a los multinicks es un multi? al menos esa forma de escribir es muy familiar.
> 
> ...



¿Le sueno familiar?...será de las muchas veces que me ha leído. Sígalo haciendo, seguro que algo acaba aprendiendo.
Y buena falta le hace.

Por lo demás no se preocupe. Yo no tengo ninguna duda de que usté sí es un multinick. Y forero-trolaco de baja categoría. :rolleye:


----------



## Namreir (23 Ene 2015)

En realidad, Tono, la mayor parte de las compañías hoy estan bajando, valoradas en dolares.


----------



## Tono (23 Ene 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> En realidad, Tono, la mayor parte de las compañías hoy estan bajando, valoradas en dolares.



Y seguro que con respecto al franco suizo también. :rolleye:

Pero un +2% es un +2%, sea en la moneda que sea


----------



## Durmiente (23 Ene 2015)

Si ganan los raritos en Grecia me parece que el lunes esto va a ir para abajo.


----------



## LCIRPM (23 Ene 2015)

Lo que podría dar esto de sí estos días con foreros de calidad.

El hilo que fue mítico es claramente bajista.

Pena.


----------



## Robopoli (23 Ene 2015)

Tono dijo:


> ¿Le sueno familiar?...será de las muchas veces que me ha leído. Sígalo haciendo, seguro que algo acaba aprendiendo.
> Y buena falta le hace.
> 
> Por lo demás no se preocupe. Yo no tengo ninguna duda de que usté sí es un multinick. Y forero-trolaco de baja categoría. :rolleye:



Te doy un thanks porque aunque has hecho durante bastante tiempo el trolaco como un perro tu personaje "clásico" de Tono no me cae mal y me alegra leerte cuando expones tu punto de vista.


----------



## Norske (23 Ene 2015)

Curiosa circunstancia:

El eurostoxx50 subiendo un 2,5 % y el índice de volatilidad (v2tx) no solo no se desploma sino que sube un 0,75%.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ene 2015)

Norske dijo:


> Curiosa circunstancia:
> 
> El eurostoxx50 subiendo un 2,5 % y el índice de volatilidad (v2tx) no solo no se desploma sino que sube un 0,75%.



eso es por el diluvio de guano que tendremos el lunes


----------



## Tono (23 Ene 2015)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Lo que podría dar esto de sí estos días con foreros de calidad.
> 
> El hilo que fue mítico es claramente bajista.
> 
> Pena.




Una pena ¿verdad? 

Poco es lo que yo he podido leer aquí ''de calidad' que haya sido escrito por todos esos foreros que se quejan con sus diversos multinicks. :rolleye:

¿Que se saca aquí en limpio? Que todo se va a la mierda porque ese es el destino y así ha de ser, que el carbón es un x0 o un x10 y que las ezentis son peligrosas.
...ah, y que si valoramos las empresas en dólares hoy valen menos :XX::XX:, toda una pasada de deducción.

Un lujazo de foreros.

Hasta mpbk aporta más que la mayoría de pijoteros a 20 céntimos el post.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ene 2015)

syriza es mi pastor nada me falta :Baile:


----------



## Namreir (23 Ene 2015)

Tono dijo:


> Y seguro que con respecto al franco suizo también. :rolleye:
> 
> Pero un +2% es un +2%, sea en la moneda que sea



Si te hace ilu, las puedes valoras en dolares de zimbawe.


----------



## Tono (23 Ene 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Si te hace ilu, las puedes valoras en dolares de zimbawe.




léeme los labios

un + 2 % es un + 2 %

s e a e n l a m o n e d a q u e s e a 

¿eres de letras? ienso:


----------



## Namreir (23 Ene 2015)

Tono dijo:


> léeme los labios
> 
> un + 2 % es un + 2 %
> 
> ...



En este universo newtoniano en el que vivimos, todo depende del sistema inercial del observador.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ene 2015)

este ya esta de finde :rolleye:


----------



## Topongo (23 Ene 2015)

Robopoli dijo:


> Te doy un thanks porque aunque has hecho durante bastante tiempo el trolaco como un perro tu personaje "clásico" de Tono no me cae mal y me alegra leerte cuando expones tu punto de vista.



Es que el tono calsico, para todos los que tenemos estrategia de largo y dividendo como la principal es una fuente de info genial, no me canso de decirlo, y para mi perfectamente compatible con la gente que tira de técnico, de lo cual creo que hay o ha habido gente buenísima por aquí... pena haber perdido todo ese ecosistema y sobre todo el respeto entre los que andabamos por aquí...


Ayer me pillé unas Sacyres aprovechando el bajón que pegaron y confiando un poco en la QE + lo que llevan de las repsoles que a nada que repunte esta ultima la deberían llevar arriba, a ver si no me salen rana que buena pinta de momento no tienen...


Y el que no haya llevado Bkias que tire la primera piedra ::


----------



## Krim (23 Ene 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> Es que el tono calsico, para todos los que tenemos estrategia de largo y dividendo como la principal es una fuente de info genial, no me canso de decirlo, y para mi perfectamente compatible con la gente que tira de técnico, de lo cual creo que hay o ha habido gente buenísima por aquí... pena haber perdido todo ese ecosistema y sobre todo el respeto entre los que andabamos por aquí...



Lo mismo podría decir de una gran cantidad de foreros. La gran mayoría sin duda aportaba muchos conocimientos y escribía posts de calidad. Sucede, sin embargo, que ciertas actitudes no son compatibles con el concepto de "comunidad", del que el concepto de "foro" es un subconjunto. Por ello, ninguna cantidad de conocimiento compensa el hecho de que mucha de esta gente, simplemente, no son material para tener en un foro. Bueno, ni en burbuja.info, al que dicha calificación le viene grande.


----------



## Topongo (23 Ene 2015)

Joder las sacyr, esto me pasa por comprar basura... ::
Lo que n o entiendo muy bien es lo de la banca mediana y sobre todo los bankinterianos... alguna novedad?


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ene 2015)

cerramos cortito 10600 en 10550 y abrimos largos :no:


----------



## LCIRPM (23 Ene 2015)

La pena es porque este hilo habría tenido decenas de aportes de los que obtener información, datos, conocimiento, habiendo pillado el peponazo o saludado a pandoro, y se ha ido al guano más profundo.
Daba gusto entrar y ver comentarios (Desde bolsa a bolsos y relojes) que te invitaban a leer y participar.
Incluso yo, que no tengo ni puta idea, trataba de hacer mi aportación, igual que intentaba separar buenas teorías de los comentarios estúpidos porque la impunidad de un nick, o varios, a veces hace que se escriba de más.

Un saludo a todos (incluyendo a los que no entran), y disfruten las plusvis. Feliz viernes.

---------- Post added 23-ene-2015 at 16:29 ----------




Namreir dijo:


> En este universo newtoniano en el que vivimos, todo depende del sistema inercial del observador.



Y con la guerra de divisas y la inflación planeada, lo que quieren hacer es cambiar el sistema de medida, pero la otra orilla estará igual de lejos para el que se ahoga (se mida en metros o en millas nauticas)


----------



## Namreir (23 Ene 2015)

Alemani +1,96%
España +0,36%
Italia -0,15%

Vencedores y vencidos

---------- Post added 23-ene-2015 at 16:38 ----------

Se imprimen euros, se compra deuda española e italiana, el riesgo se queda en dichos paises, en el momento que se ha ejecutado la compra la pastuqui vuela rauda y veloz a teritorios seguros, esto es, a Alemania. 

Game Over Man! - YouTube

Estos pensaban que se la iban a colar a una doctora en quimica cuantica.


----------



## Namreir (23 Ene 2015)

keinur dijo:


> El que mantenga largos este finde en cualquier bolsa europea se puede poner la medalla de valiente.
> 
> Últimos minutos para cerrar posiciones. Y muchos ya lo están haciendo (acabaremos cerrando en rojo, o casi).



Los veremos en los cementerios.


----------



## burbujeado (23 Ene 2015)

Al final no creo que pase nada con Grecia, se han declarado europeístas y no tendrán mayoría absoluta.


----------



## Topongo (23 Ene 2015)

Yo me quedo abierto en Sacyr... tampoco llevo demasiadas asi que basicamente me la pela, tampoco creo que vaya a haber un derrumbe el lunes... buen finde foristas...

Y pillo sitio para poner miles de :: si se hunde esto el lunes...


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ene 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos cortito 10600 en 10550 y abrimos largos :no:



cerramos larguitos en 10600 y abrimos cortos con tres cullons :no:

bueno chavalines se acabo la semana , a pasar buen finde id con syriza :Baile:


----------



## LCIRPM (23 Ene 2015)

Y a botar si ganan







Como noniano y sobaya


----------



## Tono (23 Ene 2015)

Robopoli.
Topongo.

No sé a cuento de qué viene decir que soy un multinick.
Creo que soy el único que no se escondió, ni se esconde detrás de otro nick para acusar a la chupipandi calientavalores, o directamente estafadores, que pululan por aquí. 
CMs a sueldo de las plataformas de trading que aquí al ladito se publicitan.

Cosa que seguiré haciendo. Porque me da la gana.

Topongo deja de pulular tanto por los foros, que se te va la pinza mucho.::
Tomate un respiro, sal a la calle y tal. 

Lean, lean...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/18256-burbuja-infoadicto.html

lean, lean...

Â¿Adictos al trading? Emociones y trading â€¢ esBolsa

Ambas cosas juntas hacen mucho daño. :fiufiu:


----------



## Topongo (23 Ene 2015)

:: pues nada oiga, gracias. Siempre he intentado ser objetivo y respetuoso con todos.
En 3 hilos de 2 foros participo y 2 operaciones en todo el año... en fin... voy a tomar el aire... y ya cierro la puerta yo...

Luego es a mi al que se le va...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JimTonic (23 Ene 2015)

por fin he conseguido salirme de telefonica, he conseguido vender a 13,20 unas 2000 acciones


estaba ya hasta los huevos, al final las habia comprado a 15,20, y entre los dividendos y derechos al final he ganado menos de 1% anual, una mierda, pero consigo salirme sin perdidas, que a esta la he visto caer por debajo del 10


es decir, por fin despues de tantos años me piro de tef


ahora seguro que sube hasta los 15 :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## mpbk (23 Ene 2015)

JimTonic dijo:


> por fin he conseguido salirme de telefonica, he conseguido vender a 13,20 unas 2000 acciones
> 
> 
> estaba ya hasta los huevos, al final las habia comprado a 15,20, y entre los dividendos y derechos al final he ganado menos de 1% anual, una mierda, pero consigo salirme sin perdidas, que a esta la he visto caer por debajo del 10
> ...



pues si, subirá a 15.

tlf hará subir al ibex a 11500.

---------- Post added 23-ene-2015 at 20:25 ----------

el lunes va a bajar el ibex.......

las elecciones a grecia no le sentará bien, pero a medio plazo es indiferente,


----------



## FranR (23 Ene 2015)

FranR dijo:


> Esperamos a mañana, la patada a seguir de Draghi nos regala unos puntos adicionales de subida, hasta que se acabe el cuento *10.580*-10.770
> 
> Pero según dice todo está dicho por parte de Alemania... eso es guaneo total
> 
> O vienes, enganchado desde bien abajo, cosa improbable en estos niveles en los últimos meses, o te la estás jugando a cara o cruz. Así que liquidez y que hable Droghi, hay más días que ollas.



De momento lo esperado desde el miércoles. Nos dejan clavados en el A1, esperando a Grecia. Lo dicho, a cara o cruz, mejor mirar desde la barrera. ienso:

---------- Post added 23-ene-2015 at 20:40 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> el ibex está cerca de la resistencia que si la supera ya no le quedará nada más que subir a 11500.
> 
> yo he *comprado repsol, popular y arcelormital*......repsol es la única que cuesta de analizar,.pero la noticia de que no encontraron petróleo en canarias es el motivo de mi compra.
> 
> os quiero



Superándose día a día.... - 5,x% dos de ellas y la otra ligeras subidas. ::

Vamos campeón, la bolsa necesita más genios. :XX:


----------



## Tono (23 Ene 2015)

El otro multinick diviertemonas que faltaba. :XX:



FranR dijo:


> De momento lo esperado desde el miércoles. Nos dejan clavados en el A1, esperando a Grecia. Lo dicho, a cara o cruz, mejor mirar desde la barrera. ienso:




Es que me parto. Para cómicos circenses algunos no tenéis precio. 

2+2=4

El dólar sube un 20% con respecto al €. 
O un 30%. 
O un 40%.

Las empresas europeas, y por supuesto del IBEX, que tienen una buena parte de sus activos y negocio en dólares directamente pasan a valer ese +20%, +30%, +40% adicional. 
Tanto da Draghi, como Grecia como el coño de la Bernarda. 
Los verdes y rojos de hoy en el IBEX son clarísimos, basta con ver lo que le ha pasado a la banca mediana que sólo depende del mercado español.
Y no como decía el otro listillo que las empresas europeas se devaluaban por cotizar en €. :rolleye: :ouch:

IBER, FER, ITX, SAN, etc...

** Sr Topongo tómese un respiro, hágame caso. Tanto con respecto al tiempo que le dedica a los foros, como a que no puede evitar entar y salir de valores como quien se cambia los calcetines.
Salvo que viva del medio, ya me entiende.


----------



## Klendathu (23 Ene 2015)

Bueno hoy todo en verde y mis Telecom Italia +4.57% 

Ahora estoy mirando un ETF sobre petroleo en $, (USO), que se esta dando un buen ostión, esperando a que apunte para arriba y pillar la subida del petroleo y la caida del EURUSD al mismo tiempo. 

Si podeis echadle un ojo y me decis que opinais

Saludos


----------



## mpbk (23 Ene 2015)

FranR dijo:


> De momento lo esperado desde el miércoles. Nos dejan clavados en el A1, esperando a Grecia. Lo dicho, a cara o cruz, mejor mirar desde la barrera. ienso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-ene-2015 at 20:40 ----------
> 
> ...



:´´´´´´´(con arcelor si he palmado hoy,........popular llevo pocas


----------



## FranR (23 Ene 2015)

El tonto el gorro no descansa, al pie del cañón. La sabiduría popular siempre tiene una frase para estas situaciones:

"La linde termina y el tonto sigue". Menos mal que se crea sus multis para animarse ::


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ene 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos larguitos en 10600 y abrimos cortos con tres cullons :no:
> 
> bueno chavalines se acabo la semana , a pasar buen finde id con syriza :Baile:



igmarkets ya marcando los 10500 :baba:

solo falta que gane syriza y gap a la baja gordo que te crio :Baile:


----------



## mpbk (23 Ene 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> igmarkets ya marcando los 10500 :baba:
> 
> solo falta que gane syriza y gap a la baja gordo que te crio :Baile:



yo veo guano el lunes, y inmediata recuperación a máximos y a 11500,


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ene 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> yo veo guano el lunes, y inmediata recuperación a máximos y a 11500,



pues MV ve lateral que rompera a la baja para ir a cerrar el gap 8650


----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pues MV ve lateral que rompera a la baja para ir a cerrar el gap 8650



ese gap seguirá abierto una temporadita.


----------



## Namreir (24 Ene 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> igmarkets ya marcando los 10500 :baba:
> 
> solo falta que gane syriza y gap a la baja gordo que te crio :Baile:



Igual si gana suriza el gap es al alza.


----------



## besto (24 Ene 2015)

Claramente el bce ha sorprendido con la firmeza de QE...pero jode...... Esta to dios alcista! 

Igual viene guano y ni nos hemos enterado.


----------



## Tono (24 Ene 2015)

Mira la rata mierdosa como sale a difamar.



FranR dijo:


> El tonto el gorro no descansa, al pie del cañón. La sabiduría popular siempre tiene una frase para estas situaciones:
> 
> "La linde termina y el tonto sigue". Menos mal que se crea sus multis para animarse ::



Es usté tan tonto que se cree que no nos damos cuenta que al menos esta semana le han baneado dos multis.

Muchos foreros le hemos pedido MIL VECES que dejara de trolear el hilo citando a sus propios multis (y demás troles) UNA Y OTRA VEZ. Citas con el fin demantener conversaciones de gilipollas ignorantes, que lo único que hacen es ensuciar el hilo.

Parece que su estulticia no le permite entender que a nadie le interesa lo que se lleve con mpbk, depeche, el gato y demás subnormales que no hacéis más que molestar.

A tomar por culo para el ignore, por trolaco mierdoso.


----------



## Namreir (24 Ene 2015)

Tono, yo creo que serias mas feliz en un foro donde todos estuviesen baneados menos tu.


----------



## Tono (24 Ene 2015)

La bolsa objetivamente.

El mes pasado comenté que una cartera modesta pero interesante podía ser...



Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Evidentemente no voy a aconsejar a nadie sobre cómo y dónde invertir este año nuevo...
> ...pero por si a alguien le interesa, si se hubiera comprado el día 16/12/2014 (el IBEX tocó los 9900) este paquetito de acciones de valores que yo considero ''seguros'' para gestionar durante el 2015, hoy creo no estaría mal posicionado:
> ...




Pese a que el mundo se está hundiendo por culpa del crudo, Draghi, Grecia, el dólar, la deuda pública etc... hoy esa cartera está así:







Lo único que le afecta negativamente ha sido la ampliación de capital del SAN, si bien casi está superada.



Namreir dijo:


> Tono, yo creo que serias mas feliz en un foro donde todos estuviesen baneados menos tu.



Pero si estoy encantado aquí.
No te imaginas lo que me puedo llegar a reir de los trolacos de tu calaña.

¿cómo haces para escribir más de 40 post al día y tener vida propia, pájaro? :


----------



## Namreir (24 Ene 2015)

Por que escribo en el autobus, y casi nunca mas de 2 lineas.

Con un poco de menos negatividad serias mas feliz.

Ya te dije, que salvo SAN la has clavado.

Tendrias que haber cambiado SAN por IAG.


----------



## ... (24 Ene 2015)

Tono dijo:


> No te imaginas lo que me puedo llegar a reir de los trolacos de tu calaña.
> 
> ¿cómo haces para escribir más de 40 post al día y tener vida propia, pájaro? :



Me recuerda a uno del norte que desde que recomendó varios valores que se hundieron uno detrás de otro ya no aparece por aquí...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2015)

[YOUTUBE]5H_JRd8WAeU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2015)

Si es muy sencillo. Calvopez puede decir si hay multinicks en este hilo y a quien pertenecen los nicks Trilles que ha habido en el hilo. Y se acaba todo.

Interesa?
Panel de control. Se coge un troll baneado. 
Se mira la i.p. copy
Búsqueda inversa paste i.p 
Enter

Por qué no se hace?


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2015)

ane agurain dijo:


> Si es muy sencillo. Calvopez puede decir si hay multinicks en este hilo y a quien pertenecen los nicks Trilles que ha habido en el hilo. Y se acaba todo.
> 
> Interesa?
> Panel de control. Se coge un troll baneado.
> ...



El mayor troll es calopez que se reencarna en infraseres de peor calidad 8:8:8:


----------



## ... (24 Ene 2015)

Finalizar Sesión
Cerrar el explorador
Apagar la tablet
Salir de casa
Pasear, quedar con amigos, tomar algo,...

¿Por qué no lo haces?


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2015)

Paso a echarle un vistazo, por ser honestos con la curiosidad de si el mes lleva mas de un par de paginas de mierdohilo, y leo algún post bastardo de hijos de puta antiguos.

That is a feature of Burbuja.info. The placer for the worst people with no life and no values.


----------



## Tono (24 Ene 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Por que escribo en el autobus, y casi nunca mas de 2 lineas.
> 
> Con un poco de menos negatividad serias mas feliz.
> 
> ...




Se equivoca usté en 2 cosas.

El SAN tiene mucho que decir todavía. 
Bastante más que IAG, la bolsa tiene su timing. 

Y fíjese, soy tan feliz y positivo que disfruto entrando en este antro repleto de entes envidiosos, urracas negativistas, frikis antisociales y pesimistas patológicos.
Disfruto entrando a ofrecerles un soplo de aire fresco.
Un aliento de esperanza.
Una luz en la oscuridad, ver el mundo de otra forma. 

Al contrario de lo que dicen los pajarracos de mal agüero, esto no se acaba, las cosas no van tan mal, el ser humano como especie tiene su lado bueno...
...y en bolsa se puede ganar dinero sin riesgo y sin necesidad de enriquecer plataformas trading sacaperras.

Tan positivo soy y tanta lástima me da el pesimismo imperante, que no me importa compartir lo poco que sé y dar mi mejor consejo sin que me lo pidan.





ane agurain dijo:


> Si es muy sencillo. Calvopez puede decir si hay multinicks en este hilo y a quien pertenecen los nicks Trilles que ha habido en el hilo. Y se acaba todo.
> 
> Interesa?
> Panel de control. Se coge un troll baneado.
> ...



No hace falta. Es mucho más fácil.

Con ver el nº de post que tiene gente como tú, que debes batir el récord del mundo mundial...
...o gente como Namreir, Bertok, Janus y demás pachangada que no sale de aquí en todo el día y suman cientos de miles de post compulsivos año tras año...

Con sólo ver eso, se conoce claramente a quién tiene la necesidad patológica de aporrear un teclado y sentirse alguien en un foro a todas horas del día. 

Inviertan su dinero con cabeza, disfruten de lo real y miren hacia el lado brillante de la vida. 

Always look on the bright side of life :fiufiu::fiufiu:

[YOUTUBE]G2O3i2i8Nok[/YOUTUBE]

Hasta mañana. 
Have a relaxing weekend.


----------



## hombre-mosca (24 Ene 2015)

hombre pirata !!!!   

Esto se merece una tira







Pasen todos un buen fin de semana.


----------



## erpako (24 Ene 2015)

*El troll rompehuesos *

El troll solitario en su piedra sentado 
un hueso mascaba, amarillo y pelado 
Llevaba ya tiempo rumiando y puliendo 
no hallaba alimento que darle al colmillo 
¡A diente y colmillo! ¡Sacándole brillo! 
Vivía en lo alto en su cueva alejado 
y no hallaba carne que darle al colmillo.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2015)

Un saludo y besos

Hombre, yo no sé si será necesario publicar los trolles, pero sería gracioso


----------



## FranR (25 Ene 2015)

Uy que se nos ha cabreado el tonto el gorro.

Tenga uno nuevo con antenas para sintonizar más canales. ::::








---------- Post added 25-ene-2015 at 03:02 ----------

Es curioso, dejas el hilo unas semanas, desaparecen y en cuanto escribe algún post alguno de los antiguos VOILA, vigilando tras el visillo sin vida propia y tragándose su propia bilis.

Bonita mañana de sol, aunque algo fría. Viajen, gasten la pasta que ganan aquí y vivan la vida.


----------



## Namreir (25 Ene 2015)

Tono, hamijo, destilas negatividad y stress, relajate, 

YOU'RE IN MORE DIRE NEED OF A BLOWJOB THAN ANY WHITE MAN IN HISTORY - YouTube


----------



## Tono (25 Ene 2015)

Buenos días.




Namreir dijo:


> Tono, hamijo, destilas negatividad y stress, relajate,



Negatividad. 
Ese es el gran problema de cualquier adicción o ludopatía. 
El que padece estas graves patologías mentales las niega absolutamente... se niega a sí mismo una realidad que todos ven y, evidentemente, le molesta y rechaza a todo aquel que quiere echarle una mano. :o
Es normal que se intente menospreciar a aquel que quiere abrir la ventana del enganchado, para que vea el mundo real y abandone esa vida de mentira interior. En la que se confunde lo virtual con lo real y todo se vuelve aporrear un teclado y mirar una pantalla horas interminables.

Ya sabéis, que no me importa ayudar y voy a hacer caso omiso de insultos e improperios. :X
Entiendo que esa violencia nace de la infantilidad e inmadurez propia de frikis que necesitan desahogarse de alguna forma. 
Es lo que genera el estar enganchado a internet todo el día.

Hoy voy a comentar, con todo aquel que quiera por supuesto, uno de los mayores peligros de la bolsa y las plataformas de trading: 

*Los ludópatas digitales. *

Como hemos comentado, es una pena que en un foro donde se lucha contra la estafa, contra los bancos, prestamistas, contra la deuda como forma de esclavitud... luego te encuentras con foreros que tan alegremente se apalancan para invertir. 

Pensemos por ejemplo en Ane, FranR, Bertok, Janus y toda esa pachangada. Los de las decenas de miles de posts.

Gente que por un lado parece razonable. Gente que clama contra lo indeseable de la deuda en el foro. Del daño que ha hecho el crédito fácil a la gente. 
Y luego ves que estas personas, que parecen incluso con formación, se apalancan como ignorantes corderillos para ''invertir sus ahorros''.
Como cualquier visillera descerebrada jugándose el futuro.

*Pepitos de las bolsas. 
Visilleros del trading.* 

Ignorantes, incongruentes, inmaduros.
Inconcientes del problema que tienen por un mal uso y abuso de Internet y los foros. Agravado por la necesidad de apostar.
Necesitados de una mano amiga que les haga ver y entender su problema.

Lean, lean.... ¿se ven reflejados?



> “Es una salvajada –aclara José Antonio Fernández Hódar, autor del libro El manual del buen bolsista–. Hay muchos adictos con cantidades muy pequeñas, pero van desapareciendo porque los limpian, no porque lo dejaran. El problema de muchos que operan ‘on-line’ es que compran y al rato están vendiendo. Los grandes patrimonios nunca hacen eso. La inversión ‘on-line’ es la que más gente emplea, aunque no todos muevan cantidades importantes. Sus comisiones son más baratas que llamando a un bróker, por eso muchas veces se convierte en ludopatía”.
> 
> El adicto suele ser un varón de entre 30 y 45 años, con buena disponibilidad económica o relacionado con la gestión de empresas. Aunque Ángela Ibáñez está segura de que empezaremos a ver a chavales más jóvenes acostumbrados a manejarse para todo con internet. “Yo he tenido de paciente a un chico que se fundió 15.000 euros en dos meses”, asegura. Invertir de forma compulsiva genera sustancias cerebrales “como la dopamina, serotonina o adrenalina, que producen un efecto placentero reforzante”, explica José Antonio Molina, autor del libro SOS… tengo una adicción.
> 
> Julio Alberto, de 40 años, llegó a falsificar firmas de sus familiares para poder doblar su inversión en ofertas públicas de venta de empresas. “Mi adicción se inició cuando comencé a ganar dinero –cuenta Julio Alberto–, me creí que vivía en la Bolsa. Dejé la carrera de Empresariales y me dediqué a comprar y vender acciones. Luego compraba y vendía a crédito, haciendo borriquerías con grandes empresas, que subían o bajaban hasta un 8 por ciento en el día. Con la crisis financiera de Asia en el 97 la racha se torció. Llegué a perderlo todo en una operación. Me acosté con 276.000 euros y al día siguiente no tenía nada”.





Foros de Ludopatia.org :rolleye:


----------



## elpatatero (25 Ene 2015)

Krispin clander se pone corto Crispin Odey se vuelve bajista


Enviado desde mi mad max


----------



## ... (25 Ene 2015)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Has dado en el clavo, Tono.

Acabas de retratar de forma magistral a esos personajillos que pululan por este y otros foros de la red.

Ale Ane, ya tienes a otro para ampliar tu conspirafirma :XX:


----------



## FranR (25 Ene 2015)

En un foro hasta un tonto por llevar un gorro se puede creer un psicólogo...cuando quien lo necesita es él mismo. Tío de verdad siento lo que te pasó, pero no es culpa tuya no tener la media del foro burbuja.







Venga chicos empezamos la terapia....

Me llamo Marvin... y a veces veo trolls.

---------- Post added 25-ene-2015 at 17:06 ----------

Ya sabéis que he pasado bastante tiempo en Atenas, un amigo me comenta que mucho descontento entre los votantes de los tradicionales y la juventud a votar con ilusión.

Syriza en cabeza.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Ene 2015)

Yo una ves vi una antena


::

From Seamonkey in a bottle.


----------



## Krim (26 Ene 2015)

Vaya, pues parece que la victoria de Syriza les está sentando regular a las bolsas. ¿Será de verdad? ¿O no es más que un teatrillo para violar salvajemente posiciones gaceléridas antes de irse al infinito y más allá? De ser así ¿Cual será la excusa para presentar la victoria de un partido de ultra izquierda como algo fantástico para las empresas?


----------



## AssGaper (26 Ene 2015)

Las bolsas ya están descontadas, y lo de Dragi el Jueves fue jugada táctica. era para meter un chute de energía que hoy se consumirá y dejaran las cosas como estaban antes.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ene 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

empezamos la semana con victoria de los rojelios en grecia , sera su ruina pero asi es la democracia


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (26 Ene 2015)

No pasa nada. la sangre no llega al río. Sigan circulando.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ene 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> No pasa nada. la sangre no llega al río. Sigan circulando.



que no pasa na ? 

apertura con gap a la baja ya cerrado , ahora viene lo bueno , guano en cantidades industriales :Baile:


----------



## inversobres (26 Ene 2015)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/614724-bancos-centrales-panico.html

Maniobra conjunta global. Sobran las palabras, y otras cosas tambien.


----------



## chicodelmaiz (26 Ene 2015)

Pues no parece que baje mucho por ahora


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Ene 2015)

Esto...¿ y el GUANO  Syrizero ?...:rolleye::fiufiu::cook::bla:


----------



## Durmiente (26 Ene 2015)

Creo que lo de Grecia estaba ya descontado

Seguirá subiendo el IBEX?

Circulen, circulen, no pasa nada...

---------- Post added 26-ene-2015 at 14:23 ----------

Por cierto, FranR no pones ya los niveles?

He estado desconectado y tal...

Creo que tengo en marcadores un enlace al que era tu blog...

A ver...

---------- Post added 26-ene-2015 at 14:24 ----------

Veo que has cerrado el blog

Una pena.

No colocas (franR) tus niveles por algún sitio? O es que no los haces ya?

Era de lo que más me fiaba. Sinceramente....


----------



## erpako (26 Ene 2015)

_ande_ está esa bajada apocalíptica?.:o


----------



## inversobres (26 Ene 2015)

Coño entra una de las mayores mierdas del foro a postear su mierda y seguido otro diciendo lo mismo.

Que bonito, y encima con thanks. Para lo que da un multi.

CALOPEZ CIERRA ESTA PUTA MIERDA YA!!

---------- Post added 26-ene-2015 at 14:47 ----------

Esto esta lleno de anormales enfermos mentales, ya no es hvei. Ni janus, ni mulder, ni bertok, ni san pedro...

El foro ha perdido el rumbo totalmente, manipulado por los cm pepesoeros comemierdas.

Disfrutaldo que parece que os gusta el dedo en el culo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Ene 2015)

Jajajajjajaja...a llorar al rio....:XX:


----------



## Tono (26 Ene 2015)

Pues si que esto está lleno de enfermos mentales, sí.

No os precupéis, que no cunda el pánico.

Aquí tenéis una mano amiga, tendida en todo momento para ayudar a superar esas adicciones que os destrozan a vida y arruinan el bolsillo. 

Hoy vamos a hablar de ese vicio tan feo que es apostar a que un índice sube... o baja... o sube... o baja.
Ya sabéis, el ponerse corto o largo frente a un índice y esperar que caigan unos pipos en el bolsillo. Cosa que por lo general sucede pocas veces.
Lo de ganar unos pipos, quiero decir.
El bróker por supuesto siempre gana, que su comisión se la lleva calentita.

En UK, por ejemplo, este tipo de ''inversiones'' no tienen esa categoría y son consideradas simples apuestas, como las de los caballos. 
Y tributan como tal, con una carga impositiva mucho menor para el ''apostante'' que tiene la suerte de ganar alguna vez. Porque como ya sabéis, el 90% de la gente acaba perdiendo todo.

¿Por qué son consideradas apuestas y no inversiones? Pues muy sencillo, porque eso es lo que son, apuestas donde sólo actúa el azar. Lo mismo que meter la moneda en la tragaperras.
¿Y cómo se le llama a la persona que todos los días, de forma compulsiva, mete monedas en las tragaperras? ¿que no es capaz de apartarse de delante de la maquinita? 

Pues eso.


----------



## mpbk (26 Ene 2015)

vaya mierda recorte.

bueno rumbo a 11500.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ene 2015)

no hay dolor :no:

han decidido subirlo pero no hay peligro , si cierran el gap luego se vendran abajo , pero creo que el gap seguira cerrado algun tiempo y cuando lo cierren comenzara el BIG guano que nos llevara a cerrar el gap 8650 ienso:

el eurostoxxx50 esta forzando la parte alta de bollinger en semanal :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (26 Ene 2015)

FranR dijo:


> Esperamos a mañana, la patada a seguir de Draghi nos regala unos puntos adicionales de subida, hasta que se acabe el cuento 10.580-10.770
> 
> Pero según dice todo está dicho por parte de Alemania... eso es guaneo total
> 
> O vienes, enganchado desde bien abajo, cosa improbable en estos niveles en los últimos meses, o te la estás jugando a cara o cruz. Así que liquidez y que hable Droghi, hay más días que ollas.





Durmiente dijo:


> Creo que lo de Grecia estaba ya descontado
> 
> Seguirá subiendo el IBEX?
> 
> ...




El día 21 dejé estos, el 10.580 se cumplió a cierre del viernes. Un poco verde del SP y vemos el segundo. Así que nuevo intra para cerrar en largo y empezaremos a ver cortos con recorrido.


----------



## Rcn7 (26 Ene 2015)

Menuda mierda de mercados manipulados!! esto debería de estar camino al infierno... y nos tienen subiendo como si no pasara nada!! jajaja

Tranquilo... y cuidado con el final de esta semanita!!


----------



## erpako (26 Ene 2015)

La OPEP cree que el petróleo ha tocado suelo y podría dispararse hasta los 200 dólares - elEconomista.es


----------



## FranR (26 Ene 2015)

Rcn7 dijo:


> Menuda mierda de mercados manipulados!! esto debería de estar camino al infierno... y nos tienen subiendo como si no pasara nada!! jajaja
> 
> Tranquilo... y cuidado con el final de esta semanita!!



Pues claro que están manipulados, donde estaríamos sin las acciones en los últimos meses del BoJ y BCE?

Inflación de activos a base de manguera ...


----------



## sr.anus (26 Ene 2015)

FranR dijo:


> El día 21 dejé estos, el 10.580 se cumplió a cierre del viernes. Un poco verde del SP y vemos el segundo. Así que nuevo intra para cerrar en largo y empezaremos a ver cortos con recorrido.



un esto para mi :: esta mañana he hecho la aportacion semestral a la cartera de para los nietos.... tef a 13,27:: al menos promedio al alza.... y solo para llevar la contraria al jato
Mamá quiero ser alcistah


----------



## Robopoli (26 Ene 2015)

erpako dijo:


> La OPEP cree que el petróleo ha tocado suelo y podría dispararse hasta los 200 dólares - elEconomista.es



Joder... Es que ya no revisan la hortografia de los vecarios ::


----------



## FranR (26 Ene 2015)

Parece que se mueve algo...dale Carlos que arranca!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ene 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

no hay temor en lado corto de la fuelza :no:

tanto si cierran el gap 10800 como si no , el destino inmediato del ibex es guanear :Baile:

---------- Post added 27-ene-2015 at 09:14 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> no hay dolor :no:
> 
> han decidido subirlo pero no hay peligro , si cierran el gap luego se vendran abajo , pero creo que el gap seguira cerrado algun tiempo y cuando lo cierren comenzara el BIG guano que nos llevara a cerrar el gap 8650 ienso:
> 
> el eurostoxxx50 esta forzando la parte alta de bollinger en semanal :fiufiu:



lateralismo amiotrofico durante unos tres meses y cierre de gap 10800 para guanear en busca del gap 8650


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ene 2015)

mantenemos cortos con tres cullons , objetivo 9600 :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ene 2015)

error de rata , veo que pongo que el gap seguira cerrado por unos tres meses para luego cerrarlo :ouch:

quiero decir que el gap 10800 seguira abierto , tendremos lateral durante unos tres meses y luego finalmente lo cerraremos para emprender el camino del guano 

---------- Post added 27-ene-2015 at 13:09 ----------

ya sabemos que MV tiene que desdecirse , de lo contrario no seria MV 

cerramos cortos 10600 en 10550 y abrimos largos , damos una oportunidad al cierre del gap 10800 ienso:


----------



## chicodelmaiz (27 Ene 2015)

La verdad q está bajando, pero puede ser que Tsipras diga que sí que paga la deuda, se reuna con Merkel y todos salgan tan contentos, etc y que esto vaya para arriba


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ene 2015)

el ibex esta encontrando soporte en la mm200 , desde ahi puede intentar un ultimo ataque que le llevaria a cerrar el dichoso gap 10800 ienso:


----------



## Durmiente (27 Ene 2015)

He vuelto a entrar esta mañana en SAN a 6,14 (me he precipitado, ya lo sé...)

Esperemos que salgo bien la cosa.

(Media carga)


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ene 2015)

Durmiente dijo:


> He vuelto a entrar esta mañana en SAN a 6,14 (me he precipitado, ya lo sé...)
> 
> Esperemos que salgo bien la cosa.
> 
> (Media carga)



bien pensado , asi solo tendras la mitad de perdidas ienso:


----------



## Durmiente (27 Ene 2015)

Me encanta que me animen


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ene 2015)

cuidado porque en cuanto cierren el gap 10800 esto se viene abajo ienso:


----------



## Misterio (27 Ene 2015)

Nuevamente FranR acertando niveles







Por qué no se hace un hilo propio?


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ene 2015)

amonoh alcistillas , a por el gap 10800 punto de giro :Baile:


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2015)

Misterio dijo:


> Nuevamente FranR acertando niveles
> 
> 
> 
> Por qué no se hace un hilo propio?



Hoygaaaaaa que me he quedado corto en el A 2 :´(

Lo de Pop que se ha dicho siempre es verdad


----------



## bertok (27 Ene 2015)

FranR dijo:


> Hoygaaaaaa que me he quedado corto en el A 2 :´(
> 
> Lo de Pop que se ha dicho siempre es verdad



Y el pollo clavando el nivel del SP para hoy )))


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ene 2015)

suelte los nivelitos , ultimo aviso :no:


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Y el pollo clavando el nivel del SP para hoy )))



A mi no me hable de trolls esotéricos que escriben en blogs quiromantes ::

P,D. Sois tos unos ludopata.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ene 2015)

bueno pezkeñines mantenemos los largos en busca del gap 10800 y luego giro a la baja ienso:

nos leemos mañana bienamadas gacelillas :Baile:


----------



## chicodelmaiz (27 Ene 2015)

Yo he comprado OHL a 21,15. A ver qué tal se comporta esta semana


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ene 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

que las plusvis vengan a mi  cerraremos el gap 10800 porque somos humildes :Aplauso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 Ene 2015)

Hay que tener FED.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ene 2015)

Estoy con una potra increible , las vacaciones me han sentado requetebien 8:

---------- Post added 28-ene-2015 at 09:07 ----------

menuda potra , me ha vuelto a arañar el gato :ouch:


----------



## javiorz (28 Ene 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Estoy con una potra increible , las vacaciones me han sentado requetebien 8:
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-ene-2015 at 09:07 ----------
> 
> menuda potra , me ha vuelto a arañar el gato :ouch:



Buenos largos8:


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ene 2015)

intentan cerrar primero el gap 3332 del eurostoxxx50 , pero no lo consiguen , veo petardazo a los 11500 ienso:

---------- Post added 28-ene-2015 at 11:00 ----------

hechando unas rayitas he visto que es muy probable que subamos mucho , macd en mensual del ibex este mes ha estado a punto de cortar a la baja pero tiene toda la pinta de ser un fallo de cruce o cruce fustrado y es en esos casos cuando se producen unos subidones brutales ienso:

en semanal el macd esta a punto de cortar al alza con dos intentos anteriores que fallaron y ya sabeis que a la tercera va la vencida :o

si vemos el gap 3332 tiene toda la pinta de ser un hueco que se cerrara luego de un pullback ya que el gap se ha producido en zona de resistencia , traducido al ibex veo subidas a los 11k y guaneo hasta la mm200 aprox y subidon a los 11566 , se formaria un HCH con objetivo el gap 8650 ienso:

me baso en las rayitas y por lo que he visto en sueños .


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ene 2015)

cerrado gap 3332 eurostoxxx50 , ahora empieza el subidon ienso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 Ene 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerrado gap 3332 eurostoxxx50 , ahora empieza el subidon ienso:



¿Seguro? En el IBEX yo he visto en mis sueños un HCH con objetivo 10300...como mínimo. Que poco ha durado el efecto Drogas.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ene 2015)

seguro no hay nada por eso hay que posicionarse bien para no correr mucho riesgo , servidor va largo desde ayer en 10550 .

lo del eurostoxxx50 solo puede ser una trampa en isla o un pullbackcito , pero por indicadores casi seguro sera pullback ienso:

pero vamos en esta sesion saldremos de dudas :o


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ene 2015)

keinur dijo:


> Pues yo veo el 10.800 muy lejos, más probable vuelta a los 9.900. Y el indicador inverso MV respalda ampliamente esta opción.



toda la razon , por eso estoy un poco preocupado , estamos en el momento crucial ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ene 2015)

crei que primero cerrarian el gap 10800 y luego el del eurostoxxx50 , estas cosas se ven venir con el itraxx crosover , pero han actualizado la pagina de markit y ahora no lo encuentro por ningun lado , alguno lo tiene ? :ouch:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 Ene 2015)

Estos dias pasados todas las gacelas han sido llamadas y espoleadas por los medios a cuenta de las megasuperinyección del glorioso conde Draghi y todas han comporado. Era dienro seguro, les dijeron. Y hay que echarlas.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ene 2015)

keinur dijo:


> Veo estas dos posibilidades. Para romper el 10.800 antes debería rebotar en 10.300 o 10.400 y coger fuerza... pero las cosas como son, le veo muy poca chicha. Más probable que lo perfore a la baja hasta el soporte de 9900.



esta la posibilidad del triangulo simetrico , tambien la de dejar abierto el gap 10800 para hacer un lateral cansino que terminaria cuando se cerrase dicho gap .

pero lo mas probable es el subidon , los macd en mensual y semanal lo estan avisando ienso:

---------- Post added 28-ene-2015 at 11:57 ----------




Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Estos dias pasados todas las gacelas han sido llamadas y espoleadas por los medios a cuenta de las megasuperinyección del glorioso conde Draghi y todas han comporado. Era dienro seguro, les dijeron. Y hay que echarlas.



pero con lo de grecia pocas gacelas se han arriesgado con los largos y se puede comprobar con el konkorde , las jugosas gacelas entraran mas arriba ienso:


----------



## Rcn7 (28 Ene 2015)

Menudo golpe se están llevando los banquitos hoy!! 

Como abran los Usanos en rojo preparen los ortos!! Pero seguramente apple se vaya a máximos y arrastre al resto...


----------



## Durmiente (28 Ene 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Estos dias pasados todas las gacelas han sido llamadas y espoleadas por los medios a cuenta de las megasuperinyección del glorioso conde Draghi y todas han comporado. Era dienro seguro, les dijeron. Y hay que echarlas.



Eso es. Esa es la razón de lo que está pasando....

Y yo,como gacelón que soy, compré ayer...

Ole mis lereles !!!!


----------



## Robopoli (28 Ene 2015)

Enga jato! Ya lo subo yo! 

Hacemos un porrita de lo que va a decir la Yellen? 
Creo que van a aplazar la subida de tipos y consiguiente pseudopepinazo de la bolsa usana.


----------



## Topongo (28 Ene 2015)

Durmiente dijo:


> Eso es. Esa es la razón de lo que está pasando....
> 
> Y yo,como gacelón que soy, compré ayer...
> 
> Ole mis lereles !!!!



Tranqui durmiente, que son correcciones sanas...
Aun así , como disfruto de su compañia , pues mis sacyres le acompañan en el guano...:rolleye:::::::


----------



## Durmiente (28 Ene 2015)

El SP se puede poner a subir de un momento a otro....

---------- Post added 28-ene-2015 at 17:06 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Tranqui durmiente, que son correcciones sanas...
> Aun así , como disfruto de su compañia , pues mis sacyres le acompañan en el guano...:rolleye:::::::




Jjajaajaja

Concepto de "sano".... (no lo tengo claro...)


jajaja

Seguro que de esta no me arruino....

---------- Post added 28-ene-2015 at 17:06 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Tranqui durmiente, que son correcciones sanas...
> Aun así , como disfruto de su compañia , pues mis sacyres le acompañan en el guano...:rolleye:::::::




Jjajaajaja

Concepto de "sano".... (no lo tengo claro...)


jajaja

Seguro que de esta no me arruino....


----------



## FranR (28 Ene 2015)

Como va ese gap?


----------



## Antiparras (28 Ene 2015)

menudo foro, ya no lo reconozco....
que alguien saque al nelson para certificar el guano


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ene 2015)

ahora esto se pondra de un lateral cansino que no va a ser posible operar , salimos con todas las plusvis y a esperar el cierre del gap 10800 o alguna oportunidad clara , hasta luego lucas :Baile:

90 pipos menos a la saca pero no son na :: literalmente :rolleye:

---------- Post added 28-ene-2015 at 17:38 ----------

metemos cortito al dax 10720 con bajo apalancamiento ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ene 2015)

ha comenzado a ponerse volatil la bolsa gringa y un servidor que se alegra , en cuanto el dax cierre su gap en 10430 me tomo un tiempo libre :Baile:

---------- Post added 28-ene-2015 at 20:24 ----------

na , estoy agotao de tanto usar la cocorota cierro esos cortitos dax comprados en 2,40 y ventilados en 2,72 :Baile:

seguire al acecho jugosas gacelillas :baba:

---------- Post added 28-ene-2015 at 20:46 ----------

un larguito sin mucho apalancamiento no hara mucho daño , largo ibex 10410


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ene 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

las herramientas de MV las famosas CHORRADAS predicen que se acabara el horror ienso:

---------- Post added 29-ene-2015 at 09:04 ----------

Mantenemos largos con tres cullons , objetivo el gap 10800 o quiza los 10100ienso:


----------



## Topongo (29 Ene 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> las herramientas de MV las famosas CHORRADAS predicen que se acabara el horror ienso:
> 
> ...



Este año está acertando y todo , está usted utilizando su metodo de sentimiento contrario consigo mismo ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ene 2015)

soltamos larguitos de ayer 10410 en 10425 sacamos pa pipas y cargamos cortos dax 10675 :Baile:

---------- Post added 29-ene-2015 at 09:15 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Este año está acertando y todo , está usted utilizando su metodo de sentimiento contrario consigo mismo ienso:



las vacaciones siempre me han sentado muy bien :Baile:

a veces utilizo el sentimiento contrario al cuadrado ::


----------



## Topongo (29 Ene 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> soltamos larguitos de ayer 10410 en 10425 sacamos pa pipas y cargamos cortos dax 10675 :Baile:
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-ene-2015 at 09:15 ----------
> 
> ...



En su caso supongo que Xi^2= siempre negativo... veo entonces que sentimiento contrario se comporta como un numero imaginario, donde sentimiento contrario normal da beneficio y sentimiento contrario al cuadrado (sentimiento contrariox si mismo) da negativo ienso:
Que los que utilizan ecuaciones de esas raras valoren la hipótesis ::


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ene 2015)

ahi le ha dao , va por el buen camino , uso una IA con imaginacion osease mi propia cocorota


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ene 2015)

MV ve pullback a los 3270 en el eurostoxxx50 y vuelta parriba ienso:

---------- Post added 29-ene-2015 at 09:38 ----------

vamos daxito cierra el gap 10450 :baba:

---------- Post added 29-ene-2015 at 09:47 ----------

cerramos cortito dax 10675 en 10635 y cargamos largos ibex 10375 :Baile:


----------



## sr.anus (29 Ene 2015)

Ahora si jato largos ibex 10331


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ene 2015)

bravo señor annunaki :Aplauso:

el giro a la baja aun no ha llegado ienso:


----------



## sr.anus (29 Ene 2015)

sr.anus dijo:


> Ahora si jato largos ibex 10331





muertoviviente dijo:


> bravo señor annunaki :Aplauso:
> 
> el giro a la baja aun no ha llegado ienso:




No me fio ir en el mismo vagon que ud. sl al punto de entrada y a dejar correr.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ene 2015)

sr.anus dijo:


> No me fio ir en el mismo vagon que ud. sl al punto de entrada y a dejar correr.



y hace muy bien en no fiarse :o

---------- Post added 29-ene-2015 at 11:37 ----------

cerramos larguitos 10375 en 10420 y abrimos cortos :Baile:

---------- Post added 29-ene-2015 at 11:41 ----------

Ver Tema - Torrente.5.Operacion.Eurovegas.1080p.TRUEHD.AC3.Spanish.Bluray.2015 - Todohdtv 

torrente 5 chavales y en bluray rip :Aplauso:


----------



## inversobres (29 Ene 2015)

keinur dijo:


> El Heiken está avisando de cambio de tendencia. A ver cómo se desarrolla el día, pero de seguir así la vuelta será clara y consolidada hacia los 9800.



Y fue entonces cuando pego el pepinazo y rompio culos a diestro y siniestro.

Nunca te fies de nada, y mas si hay banqueros con dinero y ganas de robar. 

Al loro esta tarde.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ene 2015)

lo mas seguro es que el ibex desarrolle un lateral cansino , preveo la llegada a la zona 10150 para nuevamente intentar cerrar el gap 10800 sin conseguirlo ienso:


----------



## FranR (29 Ene 2015)

Si para arriba te da por mirar, tus nalgas habrás de curar.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ene 2015)

FranR dijo:


> Si para arriba te da por mirar, tus nalgas habrás de curar.



es un poeta :Aplauso:


----------



## FranR (29 Ene 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es un poeta :Aplauso:



Un trovador, y el gato larguista sentira esa agradable sensación de ojete-calor

---------- Post added 29-ene-2015 at 15:15 ----------

Empiesa el festival. Velas sodomitas para preparar la apertura gringa. Datos de viviendas, que son como tubos de vaselina en una fiesta en chueca. No puedes esperar nada bueno si no eres de allí.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ene 2015)

hoy esta ustec de un mariquita , que no es normal :rolleye:


----------



## Roninn (29 Ene 2015)

Pongo SL en Tef a 13,1 desde los 11,6 que las llevo como dije en hvei del mes pasado.

Un +10% sobre 1000 titulitos saben rico,rico en la casa del pobre.


----------



## FranR (29 Ene 2015)

Aquí para demostrar la hombría hqy que comprar Sabadell y Pop ahora mismo.

---------- Post added 29-ene-2015 at 15:32 ----------




Roninn dijo:


> Pongo SL en Tef a 13,1 desde los 11,6 que las llevo como dije en hvei del mes pasado.
> 
> Un +10% sobre 1000 titulitos saben rico,rico en la casa del pobre.



Más vale pájaro en mano, que cinco señoritas modelo por el parque paseando.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ene 2015)

pajaro en mano , huy cuanta pluma :ouch:


----------



## FranR (29 Ene 2015)

Alibaba plunge un montón , ya saben el de los 40 ladrones


----------



## sr.anus (29 Ene 2015)

sr.anus dijo:


> No me fio ir en el mismo vagon que ud. sl al punto de entrada y a dejar correr.



Malditoh especuladores, buscaron mi stop y se fue alto. Hay que ser mas generoso con los sl, 8: si te pones largo, cae 600 puntos y despues sube 650, ganas. Como la estrategia de alguno de por aqui.....:: cuando viene el guano, que quiero mapfres baratas


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ene 2015)

Es lo que tiene la falta de conocimiento :rolleye:

---------- Post added 29-ene-2015 at 16:54 ----------

los gringos tienen unas ganas locas de fostiarsela


----------



## LCIRPM (29 Ene 2015)

Roninn dijo:


> Pongo SL en Tef a 13,1 desde los 11,6 que las llevo como dije en hvei del mes pasado.
> 
> Un +10% sobre 1000 titulitos saben rico,rico en la casa del pobre.



Creo que con la compra de Indra, va a cambiar el nombre por "Ministerio de teleco y espías"
Luego vendrá el coletas malo a expropiarlo.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Ene 2015)

Las anarosas han perdido el euro por acción. Con dos cojones.


----------



## Robopoli (29 Ene 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Las anarosas han perdido el euro por acción. Con dos cojones.



Si lo que es un milagro de la hingeniería financiera es que sigan cotizando esa cosa ::

---------- Post added 29-ene-2015 at 21:09 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> Es lo que tiene la falta de conocimiento :rolleye:
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-ene-2015 at 16:54 ----------
> 
> los gringos tienen unas ganas locas de fostiarsela


----------



## bertok (29 Ene 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Las anarosas han perdido el euro por acción. Con dos cojones.



Penny stocks.

Ya no es tan sencillo entrar con 40K$ - 50K$, pero buen dinero que han dado a ganar en los swings


----------



## egarenc (29 Ene 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Penny stocks.
> 
> Ya no es tan sencillo entrar con 40K$ - 50K$, pero buen dinero que han dado a ganar en los swings



a 3 y pico le saque yo pasta, como se han hundido! espero que Janus pudiera salir no demasiado perjudicado.

Por cierto, Ena ya en +50%, ahi si tenía que haber metido esos 40-50k€ :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (29 Ene 2015)

egarenc dijo:


> a 3 y pico le saque yo pasta, como se han hundido! espero que Janus pudiera salir no demasiado perjudicado.
> 
> Por cierto, Ena ya en +50%, ahi si tenía que haber metido esos 40-50k€ :rolleye:



En ese nivel dio muy fácil posición.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

apertura con gap al alza , pero se impondra el lateral cansino , no hay huevos de ir a cerrar el gap 10800 :no:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (30 Ene 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Penny stocks.
> 
> Ya no es tan sencillo entrar con 40K$ - 50K$, pero buen dinero que han dado a ganar en los swings



Mire usted. Por suerte, mucha suerte, no perdí pasta con las anarosas aquella vez que compramos unos cuantos a 6 dolares y pico. :: Y estoy muy contento. No queiro aventuras con chicharros yankis. Me quedo con los chicharros patrios.

---------- Post added 30-ene-2015 at 09:21 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> apertura con gap al alza , pero se impondra el lateral cansino , no hay huevos de ir a cerrar el gap 10800 :no:



Si es que el SP no ayuda, No tienen FED. Y los chinos...::


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2015)

el gap 10800 tiene la misma funcion que el gap 8950 :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 30-ene-2015 at 09:42 ----------

cerramos cortos 10420 en 10515 :ouch: :: y abrimos largos :Baile:

por lo menos no hiba muy cargado , ahora veremos si se atreven a cerrar el 10800 :rolleye:


----------



## sr.anus (30 Ene 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el gap 10800 tiene la misma funcion que el gap 8950 :fiufiu:
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-ene-2015 at 09:42 ----------
> 
> ...



tienes la extraña habilidad de segun abres la posicion ponerte 30 puntos en contra


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2015)

cerrado gap de apertura , a subir como condenados :Baile:


----------



## Robopoli (30 Ene 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerrado gap de apertura , a subir como condenados :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2015)

tanto dax como eurostoxxx50 estan forzando la maquinaria alcista , el ibex aun tiene algo mas de recorrido , en 3 o 4 sesiones mas pasaremos al lado corto ienso:


----------



## LCIRPM (30 Ene 2015)

En Japón, están consiguiendo lo que quieren en Europa, ese maravilloso 2% de inflación. La panacea para todos los males de la economía, la cura contra la deflacción, el bálsamo de fierabras.

https://es.finance.yahoo.com/noticia...--finance.html

A su vez, el Nikkey anda tonteando con los máximos de los últimos tiempos, pero no llega a romper.
Primero fue USA, luego el BOJ y ahora Draghi. Creo que USA se va agotando (salvo algun exportador neto, APPLE ...), Japón debería comenzar otro tramo alcista. 
Y después va la bolsa europea, ideal para ir cogiendo posiciones a largo plazo (DAX sobre todo)

Luego cada uno que haga lo que qiuera


----------



## LCIRPM (30 Ene 2015)

Feliz viernes


----------



## efecto_dragui (30 Ene 2015)

Comprad comprad malditos, que algunos queremos soltar papelon....


----------



## FranR (30 Ene 2015)

Todo perfecto, gato largo, cabezazo contra el A1 a medio que se dio hace unos días y los cortos con recorrido desde los 700. Wellcome Febrero


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (30 Ene 2015)

Pandoro contando un chiste en catalán

saben aquel que diu que... vengo con unos resultados cojonudos y me llevo el guano's jackpot


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2015)

bueno señores , termino la semana , se ve que el lateral se esta imponiendo :ouch:

el ibex estuvo aguantando bien pero todo lo que tenga que ver con los perifericos le afecta mogollon , el gobierno griego es agresivo a mas no poder y sin duda van agresivamente hacia su ruina ienso:

cerrar el gap 10800 antes de que grecia nos arrastre en su caida seria perfecto


----------



## Asdasd (30 Ene 2015)

Buenas tardes,

Agradecería ayuda a los habituales del hilo con la pregunta que lanzo en este post y que no ha recibido respuesta:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/13389196-post1342.html

Gracias,


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2015)

ahi va el ibex , camino de cumplir su destino , cerrar el gap 10800 e inmediatamente girarse para cerrar el otro gap 8650 :no:


----------

